# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Cruise Bonaria (2) [Κνωσός Παλάς (1) - Knossos Palace]

## jumpman

To Knossos Palace epestrepse apo thn ethsia tou kai kanei ta sunithismena dromologia gia Hrakleio.

----------


## raflucgr

Maneuvring on 7/07/07.



Lucas

----------


## raflucgr

on board Knossos Palace on 24/07/07, before departure to Iraklion.

----------


## scoufgian

το knossos palace τη τεταρτη το μεσημερι στο λιμανι του πειραια
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 2597

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Σήμερα στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά

02032008(033).jpg

----------


## jumpman

Που πάει το Κνωσσός Παλάς και μάλιστα τόσο γρήγορα(27.5Kn);Πάντως στο Ηράκλειο δεν πρέπει να έρχεται αφού πρέπει να έχει απαγορευτικό (Λισσός και Λατώ είναι δεμένα στον Πειραιά)+ οτι ακολουθεί περίεργη πορεία.Το Φαιστός έρχεται και αυτό αρκετά γρήγορα προς τα πάνω με 24.7Kn και πορεία που δείχνει οτι θα περάσει πάνω από τη Μήλο.

----------


## μιχαλης79

Μηπως εφυγαν σαν Ρο-Ρο?

----------


## cmitsos

λες? ρορο ποια καράβια είναι?

----------


## μιχαλης79

Το Κνωσσος λογικα θα περασει πανω απο την Μηλο,αναμεσα σε Κιμωλο και Σιφνο, για να γλιτωσει λιγο τον καιρο. θα διξει σε λιγη ωρα.

----------


## μιχαλης79

> λες? ρορο ποια καράβια είναι?


αυτα που φευγουν μονο με φορτηγα και χωρις επιβατες. και τα λενε φορτηγα-οχηματαγωγα ή Ρο-Ρο

----------


## μιχαλης79

Μην τα θελουμε και ολα... εξαλου του Αις η σημασια ειναι να βλεπεις οτι εχει σχεση με το πλοιο,οχι τον καιρο.
Ετσι που πηγενει το Κνωσος τωρα εχει τον καιρο στην μασκα δεξια και προς την μπαντα, λογικα θα κουναει αρκετα

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Επειδη το ζητησαν πολλοι και ειναι σπανιο (οχι και τοσο μετα τα λεγομενα του φιλου konigi) να δεις τα παλατια στη Σουδα,τελικα καταφερα να παω σημερα και να βγαλω το Κνωσσος.Ζητω συγνωμη για τις φωτογραφιες αλλα,δεν προλαβα να φτασω κατα την αφιξη του,ο φωτισμος ηταν κακος και ο καιρος θολος...Παρ'ολα αυτα τις αφιερωνω σε ολους εσας που σας αρεσουν οι σπανιες φωτογραφιες,αλλα ιδιαιτερα στους Leo,Roi Baudoin και Espresso Venezia.

----------


## scoufgian

> Επειδη το ζητησαν πολλοι και ειναι σπανιο (οχι και τοσο μετα τα λεγομενα του φιλου konigi) να δεις τα παλατια στη Σουδα,τελικα καταφερα να παω σημερα και να βγαλω το Κνωσσος.Ζητω συγνωμη για τις φωτογραφιες αλλα,δεν προλαβα να φτασω κατα την αφιξη του,ο φωτισμος ηταν κακος και ο καιρος θολος...Παρ'ολα αυτα τις αφιερωνω σε ολους εσας που σας αρεσουν οι σπανιες φωτογραφιες,αλλα ιδιαιτερα στους Leo,Roi Baudoin και Espresso Venezia.


ξεχωριστες παρουσιες στο λιμανι της σουδας.Ευχαριστουμε captain Nionios

----------


## Leo

Captain Nionios, έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι πολύ πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογρφίες από τη Σούδα. Σ ευχαριστώ πολύ για την ειδική αφιέρωση...
Θα σνταποδώσω σε ανύποπτο χρόνο και θέμα  :Very Happy:

----------


## konigi

to Knossos Stin Souda Prin misi ora!!!Foto Apo tin sxoli emporoploiarxo!!signomi gia tin mi katharotita tis alla einai apo makria

----------


## speedrunner

> to Knossos Stin Souda Prin misi ora!!!Foto Apo tin sxoli emporoploiarxo!!signomi gia tin mi katharotita tis alla einai apo makria


 Ok. αλλά δεν βλέπω καμία φωτογραφία συνημμένη? :Confused:

----------


## konigi

ego tin evala
giati den anevainei den gnorizo

----------


## Leo

Φίλε Konigi, προφανώς ειναι μεγαλύτερη σε μέγεθος απο αυτό που επιτρέπεται. Πρόσεξε στο παράθυρο που ανοίγει όταν πατήσεις τον συνδετήρα, για να επισυνάψεις την φωτογραφία, μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο μήνυμα που σου λέει τον λόγο που δεν μπορεί να την ανεβάσει. Προσπάθησε ξανά.

----------


## Markos

Ωραιες φωτογραφιες Captain Nionios.

----------


## konigi

Elpizo afti ti fora na anevike i foto

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣκατα την αφιξη του σημερα το μεσημερι στην Σουδα


Την ίδια περίπου ώρα δηλαδή που αναχωρούσε το ...αδελφάκι από Πειραιά. :mrgreen:

----------


## Markos

to knossos palace sto peiraia

----------


## mike_rodos

Γι αυτό το φαιστός παλλάς μετά ανεπτυξε ταχύτητα 29 κόμβων??? Μου έκανε εντύπωση γιατί το Κνωσσός κατέβαινε Κρήτη με 20,5 κόμβους.

----------


## Leo

Για να μην παραπονιούνται οι φίλοι των Μινωϊκών αλλά και των παλατιών θα τους αφιερώσω το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ στην άφιξη του στον Πειραιά στις 23 Μαίου.

knossospalace.jpg

----------


## meco

Φοβερή φωτογραφία!! Στην είσοδο του λιμανιού. 
Θα ήταν ωραία να βλέπαμε και για άλλα πλοία φωτογραφία στο ίδιο σημείο.

----------


## gasim

Και μια πλωράτη του Knossos Palace, ξημερώματα στο μεγάλο μας λιμάνι.   16-6-2004

----------


## kingminos

> Για να μην παραπονιούνται οι φίλοι των Μινωϊκών αλλά και των παλατιών θα τους αφιερώσω το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ στην άφιξη του στον Πειραιά στις 23 Μαίου.
> 
> knossospalace.jpg


Αυτή η φοβερότατή photo είναι τραβηγμένη πρωί;Γιατί πίσω αγνοφένεται το Πρέβελη.

----------


## Leo

Ναι φίλε μου είναι πρωινή λήψη, καθυστερημένη όμως είσοδος (πρακτικά θα ήταν σκοτεινά), λόγω μεγάλης κίνησης αφίξεων (Παρασκευή).

----------


## JASON12345

Το πρωί ο Πειραιάς είναι φοβερός!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο πίσω από το Κνωσσός στη φώτο του Leo, είναι *προφανέστατα* το ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ.

----------


## giannisk88

To Knossos στο ημερίσιο του πιάνει αυτη τη στιγμή 27,5 κόβμους!!!! :Wink: 
Το "πατάει" για τα καλά ο captain!!!

----------


## marioskef

Μπα με "οικονομική" πηγαίνει... το πλοίο σχεδόν τριανταρίζει στα καλά του κι αν βιάζεται... 
Βέβαια πλέον το ημερήσιο το κάνουν σε 6,5 ώρες και δεν υπάρχει λόγος για κάτι πιο γρήγορο. Το πρώτο καιρό που το πρόγραμμα ήταν για ημερήσιο με 6 ώρες (και ιδίως αν τύχαινε και καμιά καθυστέρηση στην αναχώρηση) το πατούσαν για τα καλά....

----------


## dimitris

Αλλη μια πρυμη... αφιερωμενη στο φιλο Leo... :Smile:

----------


## Leo

Δημήτρη ευχαριστώ..... αυτή είναι πράγματι *μία .*

----------


## dimitris

την εψαξα πολυ φιλε Λεο πριν την βαλω... μην εχει τιποτα πλωρες μεσα :Razz:

----------


## giannisk88

Εγώ δεν ξερω!!!Συγγνώμη παιδιά!!Βλέπω στο βάθος μία πρύπνη ενος flying cat!!Αμαν δηλαδή έλεος!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ωραία φωτό φίλε!!!

----------


## Maroulis Nikos

Στις 04/07/08 στις 17:45 έξω απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

knwssospalace2.jpg

knwssopalace1.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το Κνωσος Παλας κατα την αφιξη του στον Πειραια στις 12.5.2008

----------


## heraklion

Μάγκες μεθαύριο πάω Ηρακλειο με το knossos palace αν θέλει κανείς να κοιτάξω η να φωτογραφίσω κάτι να μου το πει.

----------


## heraklion

Ποιά είναι η καλύτερη θέση για να είμαι στην αναχώριση?
Πρύμνη ή σωσίβιες λέμβοι?
Δεκτές και άλλες προτάσεις.

----------


## giannisk88

> Ποιά είναι η καλύτερη θέση για να είμαι στην αναχώριση?
> Πρύμνη ή σωσίβιες λέμβοι?
> Δεκτές και άλλες προτάσεις.


Εμένα φίλε μου όποτε φεύγει απο Πειραιά τη στήνω όπως βλέπουμε το πλοίο απο τη πρύμνη προς τη πλώρη, στη δεξιά μεριά στο κατάστωμα του ελικοδρόμιου!!!Γιατί βλέπεις και πώς το ξεκολάει απο το ντόκο!!!

----------


## heraklion

Τελευταία ευκαιρία επειδή έχω να ετοιμάσω την βαλίτσα.
Τι θέλει κάποιος για να φωτογραφίσω???
Οτιδήποτε.

----------


## Leo

Ότι ομορφότερο δείς στο ταξίδι σου.

----------


## dk

Το Κνωσος παλας χθες το βραδυ στον Πειραια.

SPA50909.JPG

----------


## dk

Kαι κατα την αναχωρηση του...(στην τελευταια φωτογραφια φαινεται και το Κρητη Ι που το ακολουθει)

SPA50914.JPG

SPA50915.JPG

SPA50917.JPG

----------


## heraklion

Μάγκες μόλις αναχώρησα από το σπίτι,πάω Κρήτη.

----------


## giannisk88

> Μάγκες μόλις αναχώρησα από το σπίτι,πάω Κρήτη.


Καλό ταξίδι φίλε!!!Καλώς να ορίσεις!!Αμα πάρεις καμιά φωτό, πριν κατέβεις απο το πλοίο ανέβασε τη στις live foto..(γιατί αμα κατέβεις ανεβασε τη εδώ) :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Πόσο θα μου στοιχήσει να αλλάξω ένα σημερινό εισητίριο για Ηράκλειο για τις 25 Ιουλίου γιατί στον δρόμο κάτι μου έτυχε και θα πάω τότε.

----------


## Leo

Φίλε heraklion για ρίξε μια ματιά *εδώ* και ρώτα σσε κεντικό πρακτορείο το συντομότερο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Για τον φίλο μου τον *jumpman* που τους έχει μία ολοφάνερη αδυναμία.  :Very Happy: 

Το Κνωσσός μπαίνει στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά χθες το απόγευμα στις 18.45, μετά από μία ώρα και, αναμονή στη ράδα.

KNOSSOS PALACE.jpg

----------


## jumpman

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε Espresso.Είναι τέλεια.Νομίζω πως είναι πραγματικά παλάτια τα πλοία αυτά.Φυσικά δεν είναι όπως η Πηγασάρα και άλλα πολλά παλιά πλοία που είναι τώρα μακριά μας, αλλά νομίζω πως για την εποχή τους είναι τα καλύτερα.

----------


## Leo

Από σήμερα τα αδέλφια χωρίστηκαν σε ξεχωριστά θέματα το κάθε ένα. Εδώ θα γράφουμε για το Κνωσός Παλάς μόνο.

----------


## giannisk88

> Από σήμερα τα αδέλφια χωρίστηκαν σε ξεχωριστά θέματα το κάθε ένα. Εδώ θα γράφουμε για το Κνωσός Παλάς μόνο.


Κακούργε Moderator!!!Χώρισες τα αδέρφια και το λές κι'ολλας!!! :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## marioskef

> Πόσο θα μου στοιχήσει να αλλάξω ένα σημερινό εισητίριο για Ηράκλειο για τις 25 Ιουλίου γιατί στον δρόμο κάτι μου έτυχε και θα πάω τότε.


Αν απλώς αλλάξεις ημερομηνίες δεν θα σου στοιχίσει τίποτα εκτός από τη διαφορά θέσεως αν υπάρχει...
Γενικώς οι κρητικές είναι αρκετα χαλαρές στο θέμα αυτό... Μου έχει τύχει να δω άνθρωπο να κάνει open χώρίς κανένα πρόβλημα εισητήριο για την προηγούμενη μέρα που δεν το ταξίδεψε. (αυτό ήταν ΑΝΕΚ)

----------


## giorgosss

Συγγνώμη τα FESTOS/KNOSSOS PALACE τι πλάτος έχουν?? Γιατί το site της minoan λέει 26+ αλλά το ΑΙΣ γράφει 32 για το KNOSSOS και 26 για το FESTOS.. τι παίζει τελικά?

----------


## giannisk88

26.4 φίλε μου!!!Σύμφωνα και με το site της minoan αλλα και με το σουηδικό!Εφόσον είναι αδέρφια δε γίνετε το ένα να είναι πιο πλατύ απο το άλλο, ουτε στη πραγματικότητα είναι.Αρα στο ΑΙΣ έχει γινει λάθος!

----------


## jumpman

Γεία σας παιδιά.Χτες ταξίδευα με το Κνωσσός Παλάς για Ηράκλειο και όταν πέρασε από τον κόκκινο είδα πολύ κόσμο και σίγουρα θα ήταν και κάποιοι από το forum.Επίσης θέλω να πιστεύω πως ο κύριος που ήταν στην μπίντα 97, αν είναι μέλος του forum μας, θα μας χαρίσει μερικές από τις φωτογραφίες που έβγαλε, γιατί πραγματικά πρέπει να έβγαλε φοβερές φωτογραφίες.

----------


## El Greco

taksidevi kanis apo esas 25/07 to proi mazi tou apo Pireas, giati tha eimai kai ego mesa sto plio.

----------


## .voyager

Περνώντας με το Highspeed 5, δίπλα έως ξυστά από το Κνωσός Παλάς -που περίμενε με το Κρήτη Ι εμάς να βγούμε. 18 Ιουλίου 2008, έξω από τον προλιμένα Πειραιά.

DSC01811.JPGDSC01812.JPG

----------


## kastro

Το knossos palace εν πλω προς Ηράκλειο σήμερα το μεσημέρι.Ευτυχώς πέρασε κοντά

----------


## sylver23

δεν ξερω αμα ειναι το κνωσσος ή το φαιστος.νομιζω το πρωτο
ειναι απο παρασκευη 13-6.αμα βοηθαει

----------


## .voyager

DSC01978.JPG

DSC02002.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

Απλά φαντάσου φίλε εκεί που πας στο σπίτι σου να δείς το θέαμα της πρώτης φωτό!!!Πολύ ωραίες παιδιά!!

----------


## Trakman

> Στην δευτερη φωτογραφια βλεπω μια πορτα περιπου στην μεση του πλοιου ανοικτη... Αυτη θα χρησιμοποιηθει για τους επιβατες με σκαλα-φυσουνα(οπως με το Απτερα) η ειναι ε3οδος κινδυνου??



Δεν ξέρω αν είναι έξοδος κινδύνου αλλά θα χρειαζόταν μία. Πριν μερικά χρόνια δεν ήταν που σε ένα πλοίο των Μινωικών στο Ηράκλειο είχαν πρόβλημα οι καταπέλτες (και φωτιά στο γκαράζ αν θυμάμαι καλά) και αναγκάστηκαν μετά από ώρες να φέρουν μία σκάλα από το αεροδρόμιο του Ηρακλείου (από αυτές που κατεβαίνουν οι επιβάτες από τα αεροπλάνα) και να κατεβάσουν τον κόσμο από μια ανάλογη έξοδο??? Δε θυμάμαι καλά τις λεπτομέρειες, θυμάμαι όμως να κατεβάζουν τους επιβάτες από μια πλαϊνή έξοδο του πλοίου.

----------


## kastro

> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι έξοδος κινδύνου αλλά θα χρειαζόταν μία. Πριν μερικά χρόνια δεν ήταν που σε ένα πλοίο των Μινωικών στο Ηράκλειο είχαν πρόβλημα οι καταπέλτες (και φωτιά στο γκαράζ αν θυμάμαι καλά) και αναγκάστηκαν μετά από ώρες να φέρουν μία σκάλα από το αεροδρόμιο του Ηρακλείου (από αυτές που κατεβαίνουν οι επιβάτες από τα αεροπλάνα) και να κατεβάσουν τον κόσμο από μια ανάλογη έξοδο??? Δε θυμάμαι καλά τις λεπτομέρειες, θυμάμαι όμως να κατεβάζουν τους επιβάτες από μια πλαϊνή έξοδο του πλοίου.


Μερικοί βγήκαν απ'το καπόνι με το γερανό της πυροσβεστικής.

----------


## konigi

Το Κνοσσως Παλάς ήταν,στο λιμανι του Ηρακλείου πέρισυ το Μαρτιο!!!(2006)

----------


## Trakman

> Μερικοί βγήκαν απ'το καπόνι με το γερανό της πυροσβεστικής.


Κάτι τέτοιο, δεν τα θυμάμαι καλά!

----------


## Trakman

> Το Κνοσσως Παλάς ήταν,στο λιμανι του Ηρακλείου πέρισυ το Μαρτιο!!!(2007)


Μάλλον μιλάμε για διαφορετικά περιστατικά φίλε konigi! Νομίζω ότι αυτό που θυμάμαι είχε γίνει παλιότερα!

----------


## heraklion

> Δεν ξέρω αν είναι έξοδος κινδύνου αλλά θα χρειαζόταν μία. Πριν μερικά χρόνια δεν ήταν που σε ένα πλοίο των Μινωικών στο Ηράκλειο είχαν πρόβλημα οι καταπέλτες (και φωτιά στο γκαράζ αν θυμάμαι καλά) και αναγκάστηκαν μετά από ώρες να φέρουν μία σκάλα από το αεροδρόμιο του Ηρακλείου (από αυτές που κατεβαίνουν οι επιβάτες από τα αεροπλάνα) και να κατεβάσουν τον κόσμο από μια ανάλογη έξοδο??? Δε θυμάμαι καλά τις λεπτομέρειες, θυμάμαι όμως να κατεβάζουν τους επιβάτες από μια πλαϊνή έξοδο του πλοίου.


Δεν τους κατεβάζανε απο την πλαινή έξοδο αλλά απο εκεί που πετάνε τους κάβους και από το εξωτερκό κατάστρωμα στις σωσίβιες λέμβους.

----------


## konigi

Απο το πρυμνιό ρεμέτζο βγήκανε και αυτό με το ζόρι..

----------


## mike_rodos

Πολύ σωστά τα λέτε ήταν ή το 2003 ή το 2004, όπου ένα βυτιοφόρο με εύφλεκτο υλικό πήρε φωτιά, και από τότε είχε αποφασιστεί τα επικύνδινα φορτία να μεταφέρονται με Ro/Ro. Το φορτηγό ήταν κοντά στον καταπέλτη με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να ανοίξει, και έτσι αναγκαστήκαν και φέραν την σκάλα του αεροδρομίου γιατί δεν υπήρχε και άλλος τρόπος αποβίβασης των επιβατών!

----------


## Haddock

Για όσους δεν θυμούνται, το πρώτο περιστατικό συνέβη το 2003 και παραθέτω μερικά άρθρα από το συμβάν, καθώς και ένα παρόμοιο συμβάν που συνέβη το 2006 αλλά πέρασε στα ψιλά...

----------


## Trakman

> Πολύ σωστά τα λέτε ήταν ή το 2003 ή το 2004, όπου ένα βυτιοφόρο με εύφλεκτο υλικό πήρε φωτιά, και από τότε είχε αποφασιστεί τα επικύνδινα φορτία να μεταφέρονται με Ro/Ro. Το φορτηγό ήταν κοντά στον καταπέλτη με αποτέλεσμα να μην μπορεί να ανοίξει, και έτσι αναγκαστήκαν και φέραν την σκάλα του αεροδρομίου γιατί δεν υπήρχε και άλλος τρόπος αποβίβασης των επιβατών!





> Για όσους δεν θυμούνται, το πρώτο περιστατικό συνέβη το 2003 και παραθέτω μερικά άρθρα από το συμβάν, καθώς και ένα παρόμοιο συμβάν που συνέβη το 2006 αλλά πέρασε στα ψιλά...



Μπράβο σας παιδιά! Γι'αυτό το περιστατικό μιλούσα. Δε θυμόμουν καλά τις λεπτομέρειες!

----------


## cmitsos

φύγαμεεεεεεεε φύγαμε που λέει και ο χελάκης  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  τελικά με το ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ

----------


## iletal1

ΤΟ "ΠΑΛΑΤΙ" ΕΦΥΓΕ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΤΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΤΟΥ.

----------


## mastrovasilis

το παλάτι έφυγε στην ώρα του αλλά και εσυ ήσουν στην ώρα σου για την φωτό. Σ΄ευχαριστούμε.!!! :Wink:

----------


## heraklion

Φεύγω αύριο. Ξέρει κανείς πόσο έχει μια κάρτα για το internet στο κατάστρωμα 6?

----------


## giannisk88

> Φεύγω αύριο. Ξέρει κανείς πόσο έχει μια κάρτα για το internet στο κατάστρωμα 6?


Το σίγουρο είναι οτι την παίρνεις απο το περίπτερο του πλοίου και αν δε κάνω λάθος ξεκινάει απο τα 3 ευρώ η 1 ώρα

----------


## Trakman

> Φεύγω αύριο. Ξέρει κανείς πόσο έχει μια κάρτα για το internet στο κατάστρωμα 6?


Να υποθέσω ότι θα θες να μπεις στο nautilia.gr εν πλω?!?! :Very Happy:  Θα περιμένουμε και καμιά φωτογραφία φίλε μου!

----------


## heraklion

Οι υπολογιστές έχουνε υποδοχή για usb?

----------


## giannisk88

> Οι υπολογιστές έχουνε υποδοχή για usb?


Yeap!!!
Για το που θα συνδέσει τη φωτογραφική θα ρωταέι φίλε trakman!! :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Yeap!!!
> Για το που θα συνδέσει τη φωτογραφική θα ρωταέι φίλε trakman!!


Μάλλον έχεις δίκιο!! :Very Happy:   :Wink: 
Υποθέτω ότι θα έχουν κάποια θύρα USB, αλλά δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορεί να συνδεθεί η φωτογραφική (πιθανώς να απαιτεί κάποιο administrator password)!

----------


## giannisk88

Πολύ σωστή παρατήρηση φίλε μου.Ισως να έχεις δίκιο.Δε καλοθυμάμαι.

----------


## heraklion

Μυστικό είναι ο κωδικός?

----------


## giannisk88

> Μυστικό είναι ο κωδικός?


Εννοείτε.
Σε όλα τα administrationed συστήματα υπάρχει ένας κωδικός που τον δίνει ο διαχειρηστής τους.
Πάντως επειδή ξεφύγαμε λίγο έχω να πώ οτι πήγα απόψε στο κούλε και παρακολούθησα την αναχώρηση του.Πραγματικά είναι απίστευτο σε σχέση βέβαια και με το Κρητη 2 τι να λέμε.Το θυρίο φυσάει πραγματικά!!Χαλαρα και αθόρυβα!!!Δυστυχώς όμως είχε βραδιάσει αρκετά και δε δοκίμασα κάν να πάρω φωτό καθώς κρατούσα και το κινητό μου μόνο.Πάντως σε 19 μερούλες θα αναχωρήσω και εγώ μ'αυτό για Περαία!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Μυστικό είναι ο κωδικός?


Ε ναι! Βασικά για να μη λέω βλακείες διευκρινίζω ότι δεν έχω κάτσει ποτέ στους υπολογιστές των Παλατιών. Υποθέτω όμως για να μην κάνει ο καθένας ό,τι θέλει στους υπολογιστές, θα έχουν ορίσει να έχει περιορισμένη πρόσβαση ο κάθε χρήστης που κάθεται. Δηλαδή δε θα μπορεί να εγκαταστήσει software και hardware. Αυτό λέει η λογική μου, δεν ξέρω σίγουρα όμως! Ας μας πει κάποιος που έχει κάτσει στους υπολογιστές!

----------


## giannisk88

Και εγώ που έχω κάτσει παιδες δεν έχω βάλει usb ούτε έχω δοκιμάσει να εγκαταστήσω πρόγραμμα οπότε i don't κατέχω..... :Smile:

----------


## Trakman

> Εννοείτε.
> Σε όλα τα administrationed συστήματα υπάρχει ένας κωδικός που τον δίνει ο διαχειρηστής τους.
> Πάντως επειδή ξεφύγαμε λίγο έχω να πώ οτι πήγα απόψε στο κούλε και παρακολούθησα την αναχώρηση του.Πραγματικά είναι απίστευτο σε σχέση βέβαια και με το Κρητη 2 τι να λέμε.Το θυρίο φυσάει πραγματικά!!Χαλαρα και αθόρυβα!!!Δυστυχώς όμως είχε βραδιάσει αρκετά και δε δοκίμασα κάν να πάρω φωτό καθώς κρατούσα και το κινητό μου μόνο.Πάντως σε 19 μερούλες θα αναχωρήσω και εγώ μ'αυτό για Περαία!!!


Φίλε Γιάννη και εγώ εντυπωσιάζομαι όταν βλέπω εδώ στην Πάτρα τα Παλάτια που είναι εδώ να φεύγουν για Ιταλία! Είναι ωραίο θέαμα!

----------


## giannisk88

Ετσι ακριβώς φίλε μου!!Βλέπεις ενα θεριό 200+ μέτρων να φεύγει και να μανουβράρει αθόρυβα και γρήγορα!!!Είναι πραγματικά απίστεύτο!!!

----------


## vinman

*Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο 16-07-08 με το μεσημεριανό δρομολόγιο...*
*....τραβηγμένες απο το κινητό μου.....*

----------


## vinman

*...και επιστροφή 21-07 με βραδυνό δρομολόγιο....*
*....η πλατεία/ρεσέψιον...!!!*

----------


## marsant

Παλατι ονομα και πραγμα!

----------


## GeoSea

Το Knossos Palace έξω από τη Μήλο.

----------


## vinman

*Λίγο πρίν την αναχώρηση απο Ηράκλειο στις 21-07....*
*Η αριστερή πλευρά του καταστρώματος,έξω απο τα σαλόνια...*

----------


## vinman

Κνωσός και Φαιστός *πετάνε* αυτή την ώρα με 29 κόμβους σύμφωνα με το AIS....!!!

----------


## grangelo

Βραδυνη εξοδος απο το μεγαλο μας λιμανι!
PALACE.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Kάποια στιγμή σήμερα μπάφιασα με τη δουλειά και είπα α ξελαμπικάρω λιγάκι...*
*Πήρα λοιπόν την φωτογραφική για μια σύντομη βολτούλα στο λιμάνι....*
**
*Ίσως δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο έχετε δεί,αλλά για μένα ήταν μια ευκαιρία να νιώσω καλύτερα και να δοκιμάσω κάποιες απο τις δυνατότητες της νέας μου φωτογραφικής...(αν και πρέπει να κάνω πολλά μαθήματα για να μάθω τις παραμέτρους της..).*

----------


## vinman

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!
Θα ακολουθήσω τις συμβουλές σου!!
Ακόμα μία φώτο....

----------


## vinman

*...και μία ''καλλιτεχνική φώτο''(εδώ γελάμε ελεύθερα...)απο τον καθρέπτη του αυτοκινήτου μου...*

----------


## Leo

Έχεις δίκο και θα μεταφερούν σύντομα εκεί.

----------


## giannisk88

Τα γράφαμε εις γνώσιν μας καθώς έγραψε ο πρώτος την ανακοίνωση, απαντήσαμε και μετα που πήραμε το θέμα πιο ζεστά αμα μεταφερόμασταν στο άλλο τοπικ θα χάναμε τη μπάλα.Τελος πάντων.Ευχαριστούμε πάντως φιλε που θα μας τα μεταφέρεις.Να είσαι καλά.

----------


## .voyager

Το Κνωσός την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή από το HS4. Σχεδόν κάθε μέρα 17.45 είναι εκεί ένα από τα 2 παλάτια και περιμένει το HS4 να βγεί.
DSC02218.JPGDSC02219.JPG

----------


## vinman

> Το Κνωσός την προηγούμενη Παρασκευή από το HS4. Σχεδόν κάθε μέρα 15.45 είναι εκεί ένα από τα 2 παλάτια και περιμένει το HS4 να βγεί.
> DSC02218.JPGDSC02219.JPG


 
Να ρωτήσω κάτι?
Μήπως εννοείς 17.45? :Very Happy: 
Κανένα απο τα Παλάς δεν μπαίνει νωρίτερα απο τις 17.30 στον Περαιά.. :Wink:

----------


## .voyager

Nαι βρε, sorry! To διόρθωσα. Κάνω posts και από βιασύνη...

----------


## cmitsos

πήγα και γύρισα κρήτη με το κνωσσός...εντυπωσιασμένος απο την εξωτερική εμφάνιση δε θα έλεγα το ίδιο και για την εσωτερική...ταξιδεύοντας 3 χρόνια μετα νήσος χίος-μύκονος η σύγκριση ήταν αυτόματη...Φυσικά το παλάτι είναι τεράστιο και ο κόσμος ήταν φούλ αλλά η πρύμνη του δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο καθώς περιορίζει την ορατότητα προς τα πίσω και σου δίνεται η δυνατότητα για παρατήρηση του πελάγους μόνο απο τα πλάγια...τα χειρότερο δυστυχώς ήταν οι τουαλέτες που ήταν απλά χάλια...ίσως είμαι καλομαθημένος απο τα νήσος αλλα στην οικονομική θέση δεν νοείται να υπάρχει μια τηλεόραση 14 ιντσών για 100 θέσεις...είναι τραγικό...εντυπωσιακός ήταν στο εστιατόριο ο πίνακας που έδινε το στίγμα του καραβιού στο χάρτη...αυτά ότι ερωτήσεις εδώ είμαι

----------


## scoufgian

> πήγα και γύρισα κρήτη με το κνωσσός...εντυπωσιασμένος απο την εξωτερική εμφάνιση δε θα έλεγα το ίδιο και για την εσωτερική...ταξιδεύοντας 3 χρόνια μετα νήσος χίος-μύκονος η σύγκριση ήταν αυτόματη...Φυσικά το παλάτι είναι τεράστιο και ο κόσμος ήταν φούλ αλλά η πρύμνη του δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο καθώς περιορίζει την ορατότητα προς τα πίσω και σου δίνεται η δυνατότητα για παρατήρηση του πελάγους μόνο απο τα πλάγια...τα χειρότερο δυστυχώς ήταν οι τουαλέτες που ήταν απλά χάλια...ίσως είμαι καλομαθημένος απο τα νήσος αλλα στην οικονομική θέση δεν νοείται να υπάρχει μια τηλεόραση 14 ιντσών για 100 θέσεις...είναι τραγικό...εντυπωσιακός ήταν στο εστιατόριο ο πίνακας που έδινε το στίγμα του καραβιού στο χάρτη...αυτά ότι ερωτήσεις εδώ είμαι


καμια φωτογραφια απο το εσωτερικο?

----------


## meco

> πήγα και γύρισα κρήτη με το κνωσσός...εντυπωσιασμένος απο την εξωτερική εμφάνιση δε θα έλεγα το ίδιο και για την εσωτερική...ταξιδεύοντας 3 χρόνια μετα νήσος χίος-μύκονος η σύγκριση ήταν αυτόματη...Φυσικά το παλάτι είναι τεράστιο και ο κόσμος ήταν φούλ αλλά η πρύμνη του δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο καθώς περιορίζει την ορατότητα προς τα πίσω και σου δίνεται η δυνατότητα για παρατήρηση του πελάγους μόνο απο τα πλάγια...τα χειρότερο δυστυχώς ήταν οι τουαλέτες που ήταν απλά χάλια...ίσως είμαι καλομαθημένος απο τα νήσος αλλα στην οικονομική θέση δεν νοείται να υπάρχει μια τηλεόραση 14 ιντσών για 100 θέσεις...είναι τραγικό...εντυπωσιακός ήταν στο εστιατόριο ο πίνακας που έδινε το στίγμα του καραβιού στο χάρτη...αυτά ότι ερωτήσεις εδώ είμαι


H πρύμνη είναι έτσι που το λες λόγο των καταπελτών.
Οι τουαλέτες γιατί ήταν χάλια. Κάθε μία ώρα τις καθαρίζουν? Τι εννοείς με το χάλια?
Πού την είδες την τηλεόραση 14 ιντσών?  :Surprised:

----------


## jperikl

> πήγα και γύρισα κρήτη με το κνωσσός...εντυπωσιασμένος απο την εξωτερική εμφάνιση δε θα έλεγα το ίδιο και για την εσωτερική...ταξιδεύοντας 3 χρόνια μετα νήσος χίος-μύκονος η σύγκριση ήταν αυτόματη...Φυσικά το παλάτι είναι τεράστιο και ο κόσμος ήταν φούλ αλλά η πρύμνη του δεν είναι και ότι καλύτερο καθώς περιορίζει την ορατότητα προς τα πίσω και σου δίνεται η δυνατότητα για παρατήρηση του πελάγους μόνο απο τα πλάγια...τα χειρότερο δυστυχώς ήταν οι τουαλέτες που ήταν απλά χάλια...ίσως είμαι καλομαθημένος απο τα νήσος αλλα στην οικονομική θέση δεν νοείται να υπάρχει μια τηλεόραση 14 ιντσών για 100 θέσεις...είναι τραγικό...εντυπωσιακός ήταν στο εστιατόριο ο πίνακας που έδινε το στίγμα του καραβιού στο χάρτη...αυτά ότι ερωτήσεις εδώ είμαι


Iσως στο εσωτερικό του να είναι λίγο βαρετό γιατί βρίσκονται όλα σε ενα κατάστρωμα (εστιατόρια, κινηματογράφος, σαλόνια, καταστήματα κτλ), με αποτέλεσμα να είναι πολυ προβλέψιμο μέσα. Θα διαφωνήσω όμως σε άλλα σχόλια. Είναι το μόνο πλοίο που έχω δεί να έχει θέσεις V.I.P. με mini τηλεόραση για κάθε άτομο πράγμα που αποτελεί πρωτοπορία και έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τα άλλα πλοία όπου πρέπει να πάρεις καμπίνα για να έχεις αξιοπρεπές ταξίδι.. Επίσης οι τουαλέτες που έχω επισκευθεί είναι πάντα πεντακάθαρες ενώ στα πλοία της ANEK δεν πλησιάζονται...

----------


## kastro

> Iσως στο εσωτερικό του να είναι λίγο βαρετό γιατί βρίσκονται όλα σε ενα κατάστρωμα (εστιατόρια, κινηματογράφος, σαλόνια, καταστήματα κτλ), με αποτέλεσμα να είναι πολυ προβλέψιμο μέσα. Θα διαφωνήσω όμως σε άλλα σχόλια. Είναι το μόνο πλοίο που έχω δεί να έχει θέσεις V.I.P. με mini τηλεόραση για κάθε άτομο πράγμα που αποτελεί πρωτοπορία και έρχεται σε αντίθεση με τα άλλα πλοία όπου πρέπει να πάρεις καμπίνα για να έχεις αξιοπρεπές ταξίδι.. Επίσης οι τουαλέτες που έχω επισκευθεί είναι πάντα πεντακάθαρες ενώ στα πλοία της ANEK δεν πλησιάζονται...


Και το FESTOS έχει vip με μίνι τηλεόραση και ράδιο δεν τα έχεις δει.Της Ιταλίας έχουν απλά καθίσματα.

----------


## jperikl

> Και το FESTOS έχει vip με μίνι τηλεόραση και ράδιο δεν τα έχεις δει.Της Ιταλίας έχουν απλά καθίσματα.


Σωστά λες, καμιά φορά ΚNOSSOS/FESTOS τα εκλαμβάνω ως ένα ίδιο πλοιο, εν προκειμένω επειδή μιλήσαμε για το KNOSSOS. Πάντως όπως λέει η εταιρεία μπορούν να συγκριθούν μόνο μεταξύ τους !!  :Razz:

----------


## cmitsos

> καμια φωτογραφια απο το εσωτερικο?


όχι γιάννη μόνο απο το εξωτερικό...είμαι θαυμαστής των μινωικών αλλά οι τουαλέτες ήταν χάλια και φίλε μου κάνω 3-4 ταξίδια το μήνα στο αίγαιο οπότε καταλαβαίνω πότε είναι χάλια...δε κλείνου οι πόρτες νερα παντού, βρώμα κλπ κλπ. η 14 τηλεόραση φίλε μου είναι στο 7 και 8 κατάστρωμα στην οικονομική θέση όχι στο σαλόνι...και δεν είναι βαρετό ότι όλα είναι σε ένα κατάστρωμα ίσα ίσα...απλά το ίντερνετ corner μου φάνηκε πολύ αστείο με 3-4 pc...

----------


## cmitsos

δε μυ είπε κανείς αν διαφωνεί...?:smile:

----------


## eliasaslan

Εγώ δεν έχω άποψη επί του θέματος...

----------


## ΓΑΛΑΖΙΟ

Το Κνωσος στο σημερινο ημερισιο ταξιδεύει με ταχυτητα βραδινου δρομολογιου,ξερει κανεισ το λογο??

----------


## kastro

> Το Κνωσος στο σημερινο ημερισιο ταξιδεύει με ταχυτητα βραδινου δρομολογιου,ξερει κανεισ το λογο??


Στο ais το είδες;

----------


## ΓΑΛΑΖΙΟ

> Στο ais το είδες;


ναι!οικονομια η βλαβη??

----------


## Trakman

> ναι!οικονομια η βλαβη??


Πιθανώς απλά να έκανε λάθος το ais. Παρόμοιο λάθος είχε εμφανιστεί με το Πρέβελης!

----------


## vazelo

Μα γιατι βρισκεται στη Μηλο αυτη τη στιγμη?? η μηπως ιεναι λαθος του ais??

----------


## scoufgian

> Μα γιατι βρισκεται στη Μηλο αυτη τη στιγμη?? η μηπως ιεναι λαθος του ais??


το δρομολογιο του σημερα ηταν ,Μηλος-Ηρακλειο

----------


## vazelo

Πειραιας Μηλος Ηρακλειο?? πρωτη φορα το ακουω, δεν το ηξερα

----------


## scoufgian

κι ομως ναι.εχουμε να δουμε σημερα πολλες παρακαμψεις στα δρομολογια των πλοιων

----------


## kastro

13 Ιουνίου 2008 έκανε και το Φαιστός το δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο-Μύλος-Πειραιάς και σε λίγες μέρες πάλι το Κνωσσός από Πειραιά.

----------


## giannisk88

> Πειραιας Μηλος Ηρακλειο?? πρωτη φορα το ακουω, δεν το ηξερα


Το κάνουν συχνά αυτό το δρομολόγιο τα παλατια φίλε μου!

----------


## meco

Aν και όταν ναυλωθεί το πλοίο από Ηρακλειώτες τουριστικούς πράκτορες τότε κάνουν μία βόλτα και από τη Μήλο τα παλάτια για να πάμε οι Ηρακλειώτες εκδρομούλα. Πέρυσι είχα πάει και εγώ το τριήμερο του Αγ. Πνεύματος στη Μήλο με αυτό τον τρόπο. 
Φέτος είχε γίνει και πάλι το δρομολόγιο το 3ήμερο του Αγ.Πνεύματος (Παρασκευή βράδυ Ηράκλειο>Μήλος>Πειραιάς Δευτέρα βράδυ Πειραιάς>Μήλος>Ηράκλειο) και έχω την εντύπωση ότι έγινε άλλη μία φορά μέσα στο καλοκαίρι. 
Αυτή τη φορά το δρομολόγιο ήταν Τετάρτη βράδυ από Ηράκλειο προς Μήλο και επιστροφή την Κυριακή με το ημερήσιο από τον Πειραιά>Μήλος>Ηράκλειο.
Για αυτό και το Κνωσός έφτασε σήμετα στις 18:30 στο Ηράκλειο αντί για 17:30 που συνηθίζεται.  :Cool:

----------


## laz94

το Κνωσός Παλάς στον Πειραια στις 25/8/2008

----------


## Trakman

> το Κνωσός Παλάς στον Πειραια στις 25/8/2008


Πολύ ωραία laz94!

----------


## laz94

> Πολύ ωραία laz94!


Thank you!!! :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

Πειραιάς 1/9/08

----------


## vinman

Σήμερα,πρίν την αναχώρηση στις 11.00........


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14266

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14267



....και μετά την αναχώρηση του....




Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14268


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14269


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14270

----------


## vinman

...και η συνέχεια...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14271

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14272

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14273

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14274

----------


## Nautikos II

Και ενα βιντεακι με τον κρητικαρο βαποραρο, Play Video

----------


## scoufgian

> Και μετα απο ενα μικρο λαθος επαναφερω το βιντεακι με τον κρητικαρο βαποραρο, και με μουσικη απο το νησι, αφιερομενο σε ολη την Κρητη Play Video


γεια σου ρε Σακη αρχοντα...Πραγματικα ωραιο μονταρισμα....Ολα τελεια

----------


## Rocinante

Εξοδος...
Για τον φιλο Scoufgian


Knossos Palace.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Εξοδος...
> Για τον φιλο Scoufgian
> 
> 
> Knossos Palace.JPG


merci roci

----------


## Vortigern

σημερα το πρωι

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

γεια σου ρε φιλε vortigern με τις φωτο σου,να σαι καλα :Surprised:

----------


## Vortigern

> γεια σου ρε φιλε vortigern με τις φωτο σου,να σαι καλα


να'σαι καλα φιλε!!

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αν και το εχουμε δει απο ολες τις δυνατες ποζες, με καθε δυνατο καιρο εχω μια φωτογραφια αφιερωμενη μονο για το *vinman*. Εδω το Κνωσσος το πρωι της 9/7/2007 στον Πειραια. Καθως ξημερωνει ο ηλιος το φωτιζει γλυκα...

Knossos_Palace_9_7_2007_Peiraias.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Πανέμορφη* φωτογραφία απο έναν *εξαιρετικό φίλο*...!!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Διονύση!!!

----------


## helatros68

Το Κνωσος Παλας στο Ηρακλειο,9.8.2008
knossos palace.jpg

----------


## mastrovasilis

Πολύ ζωντανά χρώματα μπράβο. Πραγματικά πανέμορφες. :Wink:

----------


## laz94

Το Κνωσός Παλάς στον Πειραιά με αναχώριση ενός κρουαζιερόπλοιου (δεν ξέρω ποιό) και την αφιξη του F/D Zeus.....

----------


## Nautikos II

> Το Κνωσός Παλάς στον Πειραιά με αναχώριση ενός κρουαζιερόπλοιου (δεν ξέρω ποιό) και την αφιξη του F/D Zeus.....


Ωραια φωτο, το κρουαζιεροπλοιο πρεπει να ειναι το Legent of the seas

----------


## laz94

> Ωραια φωτο, το κρουαζιεροπλοιο πρεπει να ειναι το Legent of the seas


Thank you very much Tsentzos!!!

----------


## f/b kefalonia

μερικεσ φωτο απο το προσφατο ταξιδακι μου!οχι πολυ καλη ποιοτητα διοτι τησ τραβηξα απο το κινητο!!!

DSC00505.jpg

DSC00511.jpg

DSC00527.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Σας βαζω τωρα και δυο φωτο που προσπαθησα να βγαλω την φωτεινη επιγραφη με το ονομα του πλοιου αλλα ματαια.... :Sad: ειχε κι αερα κιολασ κοντεψα να πεσω μεσα στην θαλλασσα..... :Very Happy: απλα τησ βαζω μονο και μονο για τον κοπο!!!!!

DSC00506.jpg

DSC00510.jpg

----------


## giannisk88

Σ'ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ φίλε μου!!!Αξιζαν πραγματικα τον κόπο και μπράβο σου!!!

----------


## manolis m.

Kai edw mia fwtografia apo tin kataskeui tou ploiou sta naupigeia tis Fiacantieri! (pigi ship-technology)
ship_knossos.jpg

----------


## f/b kefalonia

και φυσικα το αλλο λαφυρο μου!!!!!και παλι για ολους τουσ καραβολατρες του φορουμ!!!!!

σάρωση0001.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Wraia kartoula!

----------


## dimitris

Το Κνωσος Παλας αφου του αφαιρεθηκαν τα σωστικα πηγε στον πρασινο κι απο εκει φανταζομαι θα παει στην δεξαμενη για ετησια...
1) knosos palace.jpg

2) knosos palace.jpg

3) knosos palace.jpg

----------


## kastro

> Το Κνωσος Παλας αφου του αφαιρεθηκαν τα σωστικα πηγε στον πρασινο κι απο εκει φανταζομαι θα παει στην δεξαμενη για ετησια...
> 1) knosos palace.jpg
> 
> 2) knosos palace.jpg
> 
> 3) knosos palace.jpg


Και μία κοντηνότερη.

----------


## heraklion

Ας βάλω και εγω την δικια μου.

----------


## Νικόλας

σε κάποια φάση ο εφοπληστής μύραζε ημερολόγια μαζί με τα τεύχη αλλά τα έκοβα και άφηνα μόνο το καράβι αυτή η φότο ήταν ημερολόγιο  :Very Happy: 
ΓΙΑ ΟΠΟΙΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΡΕΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ!!!
Picture 032.jpg

----------


## androu

Χμ πόσο καιρό θα κάτσει στην Ελευσίνα? Έπαθε κάτι ή για service είναι εκεί?

----------


## manolis m.

Einai gia deksamenismo ekei gia tin etisia tou!

----------


## dimitris

και αφου τελειωσε ο δεξαμενισμος και μετα απο ενα μικρο δοκιμαστικο στον Σαρωνικο σημερα το πρωϊ εδεσε με την πλωρη προς τα μεσα στον πρασινο και του τοποθετουσαν τα σωστικα του...
knossos palace.jpg

----------


## kastro

Πότε ξ'αναρχίζει;

----------


## vinman

> και αφου τελειωσε ο δεξαμενισμος και μετα απο ενα μικρο δοκιμαστικο στον Σαρωνικο σημερα το πρωϊ εδεσε με την πλωρη προς τα μεσα στον πρασινο και του τοποθετουσαν τα σωστικα του...
> knossos palace.jpg


 
Δημήτρη πανέμορφη!!

----------


## kastro

Μόλις γύρισα από το λιμάνι και πρέπει να ενημερώσω ότι ήταν δεμένο στον πράσινο κανονικά με την πρύμνη.
Δείτε το δεύτερο post αυτης της σελίδας και θα καταλάβετε καλύτερα.

----------


## dimitris

> Δημήτρη πανέμορφη!!


Μανωλη Ευχαριστω! αλλα απο φωτογραφους  δοξα το Θεο εχουμε πολλους και καλους :Smile:  (βλεπε polykas,Trakman,sylver23 που καλυπτει το νυχτερινο δελτιο) :Smile:

----------


## kastro

Κάτι ματάκια το είδανε το πρωί που έδεσε στην θέση του.

----------


## laz94

> Κάτι ματάκια το είδανε το πρωί που έδεσε στην θέση του.


Πολύ ωραίες Kastro, ειδικά η πρώτη!

----------


## vinman

Και αφού το Ίκαρος έφυγε απο τον ντόκο,είπε το Κνωσσός να πάει προς τα εκεί για να γεμίσει το κενό...!!!
Αφιερωμένες στον κύριο που έβλεπε απο το μπαλκόνι του και είχε κλειστό το κινητό του ( :Very Happy: ),στον giannisk88,στον meco,στον Vortigern,στον Captain Nionios,στον mastropanago,στον mastrovasili και σε όλους τους φίλους!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21527

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21528

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21529

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21530

----------


## dimitris

Μανωλη ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση!!! ... ωχ δεν γραφεις στον dimitri... :Razz: 
εγω σ'ευχαριστω παντος!!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Μανωλη ευχαριστω για την αφιερωση!!! ... ωχ δεν γραφεις στον dimitri...
> εγω σ'ευχαριστω παντος!!!


Γράφω...γράφω... :Very Happy: 
Για κάποιον κύριο... :Very Happy: 
Να'σαι καλά Δημήτρη!!!

----------


## Trakman

> Και αφού το Ίκαρος έφυγε απο τον ντόκο,είπε το Κνωσσός να πάει προς τα εκεί για να γεμίσει το κενό...!!!
> Αφιερωμένες στον κύριο που έβλεπε απο το μπαλκόνι του και είχε κλειστό το κινητό του (),στον giannisk88,στον meco,στον Vortigern,στον Captain Nionios,στον mastropanago,στον mastrovasili και σε όλους τους φίλους!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21527
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21528
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21529
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21530


¶ψογες και αυτές!!!! :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> ¶ψογες και αυτές!!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο!!
Τιμή μου να γράφει καλά λόγια ένας μέτρ του είδους όπως εσύ!!
Προσπαθώ να βελτιώνομαι μέχρι να έρθει και η καινούρια μηχανή... :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Σε ευχαριστώ παρα πολύ Μανωλιό για την αφιέρωση.Να είσαι καλά.Είναι αψογες οι φωτό και αξιες συγχαρητηρίων, όπως και αυτές του Ίκαρου!!! :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## Trakman

> Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο!!
> Τιμή μου να γράφει καλά λόγια ένας μέτρ του είδους όπως εσύ!!
> Προσπαθώ να βελτιώνομαι μέχρι να έρθει και η καινούρια μηχανή...


Κάτι μου λέει ότι θα πέσουν σύντομα βόμβες με την καινούργια μηχανή και μάλιστα από την πατρίδα μου...!! :Wink:

----------


## meco

:Wink:  :Smile: 
Πολύ ωραίες. Ευχαριστώ vinman!

----------


## vinman

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια!
Για όλους τους φίλους,άλλη μία λίγο πρίν ξεκινήσει απο τον πράσινο φάρο για τη γνωστή του εδώ και χρόνια θέση...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21541

----------


## Trakman

> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια!
> Για όλους τους φίλους,άλλη μία λίγο πρίν ξεκινήσει απο τον πράσινο φάρο για τη γνωστή του εδώ και χρόνια θέση...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21541


Φοβερή φωτογραφία!! Βρε Μάνο, φαντάζομαι τι μας περιμένει μόλις πάρεις και τη μηχανή...!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Vortigern

Ενα ευχαριστω και απο εμενα Μανο.....καλοριζικια η καινουργια μηχανη!

----------


## vinman

> Ενα ευχαριστω και απο εμενα Μανο.....καλοριζικια η καινουργια μηχανη!


Δεν την πήρα ακόμα... :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστώ πάντως... :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Δεν την πήρα ακόμα...
> Ευχαριστώ πάντως...


To ξερω αλλα πρεπει να την ζεστανουμε και να την ενθαρυνουμε σιγα σιγα... :Very Happy:

----------


## mastrovasilis

> Και αφού το Ίκαρος έφυγε απο τον ντόκο,είπε το Κνωσσός να πάει προς τα εκεί για να γεμίσει το κενό...!!!
> Αφιερωμένες στον κύριο που έβλεπε απο το μπαλκόνι του και είχε κλειστό το κινητό του (),στον giannisk88,στον meco,στον Vortigern,στον Captain Nionios,στον mastropanago,στον mastrovasili και σε όλους τους φίλους!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21527
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21528
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21529
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21530





> Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα καλά σας λόγια!
> Για όλους τους φίλους,άλλη μία λίγο πρίν ξεκινήσει απο τον πράσινο φάρο για τη γνωστή του εδώ και χρόνια θέση...
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 21541


Μανώλη ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση. Είναι καταπληκτικές.

----------


## giorgos....

για να δούμε πώς βρέθηκε με την πλώρη έξω ο γίγαντας της minoan lines

κνωσός παλάς1.jpg

κνωσός παλάς2.jpg

κνωσός παλάς3.jpg


άν και είναι λίγο κουνημένη την ανεβάζω γιατί είναι εντυπωσιακή σαν εικόνα.. να στέκεσαι στο κόκκινο και να περνάει η πλώρη σχεδόν απο πάνω σου....
κνωσός παλάς4.jpg

----------


## kastro

Αυτές οι φωτογραφίες πρέπει να είναι πολύ καιρό τραβηγμένες.

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε kastro είναι τραβηγμένες τη Δευτέρα 27-10-2008. άν δείς πίσω απο το παλάτι είναι δεμένο το celebrity galaxy. φωτογραφία του galaxy έχω ανεβάσει και στο θέμα των κρουαζιερόπλοιων που δένουν στον πειραιά..

----------


## Thanasis89

Για τον vinman...

Knossos Palace.jpg

Knossos Palace (2).jpg

----------


## vinman

> Για τον vinman...
> 
> Knossos Palace.jpg 
> 
> Knossos Palace (2).jpg


Εξαιρετικές!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## johny18

Γεια σε όλους !!! Γράφω πρώτη φορά , είμαι ένα καινούριο μέλος κι επειδή έχω κάποιες δουλειές στο Ηράκλειο τη Δευτέρα με ποιο πλοίο μου προτείνετε να πάω ;;; Κνωσός παλλάς ή Κρήτη 2 ;;;;:p:p:p:p

----------


## marioskef

Νομιζω οτι η επιλογή ειναι απλη...Παλάς! Βεβαια υπάρχει μια μικρή διαφορά τιμής αλλά πιστεύω οτι αξίζει...

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Λογικα , ο ΥΠΕΡΟΧΟΣ "γιγαντας" της MINOAN LINES !!!

----------


## kastro

> Γεια σε όλους !!! Γράφω πρώτη φορά , είμαι ένα καινούριο μέλος κι επειδή έχω κάποιες δουλειές στο Ηράκλειο τη Δευτέρα με ποιο πλοίο μου προτείνετε να πάω ;;; Κνωσός παλλάς ή Κρήτη 2 ;;;;


Εγώ προτείνω Κρήτη ΙΙ.

----------


## giannisk88

Είναι απλό.
Αν θέλεις πολυτέλεια, χλιδή, άνεση καλό φαγητο και ήσυχο ύπνο στο ταξίδι σου πήγαινε με τη παλατάρα.
Αν θέλεις απλα ενα καραβολατρικο ταξίδι και μόνο παρε ΑΝΕΚ.

----------


## eliasaslan

Μαζί σου Γιάννηηηηηηηηηηηη!!!

----------


## marioskef

Εχω μια καλύτερη ιδέα... Πήγαινε με το ένα στη μια διαδρομή και με το άλλο στην επιστροφή...
Μετά μην ξεχάσεις να μας πεις την γνώμη σου.
Ιδίως όμως αν πας deck προτίμησε τα Παλάτια...

----------


## parianos

> Γεια σε όλους !!! Γράφω πρώτη φορά , είμαι ένα καινούριο μέλος κι επειδή έχω κάποιες δουλειές στο Ηράκλειο τη Δευτέρα με ποιο πλοίο μου προτείνετε να πάω ;;; Κνωσός παλλάς ή Κρήτη 2 ;;;;


Εξαρταται απο σενα με ποιο πλοιο θελεις να ταξιδεψεις. Και τα δυο καλα βαπορια ειναι....

----------


## Nautikos II

Το μουτρο πριν λιγο
024.JPG

----------


## giannisk88

Παρατηρόντας τη θέση του πλοίου υπολογίζω οτι το απαγορευτικό απόπλου έλειξε στις 12 τα μεσάνυχτα. Το πλοίο τώρα κινείτε με 25.3 κόμβους και απ'οτι βλέπω έχει πάρει ρότα προς Μήλο. Είναι εντελώς βόρεια η πορεία του αυτή τη στιγμή οπότε υποθέτω οτι θα πηγαίνει εκεί να παραλάβει επιβάτες που έχουν ξεμείνει.

----------


## Vortigern

Toτε οι φιλοι μας οι Μηλιοι να πανε να βγαλουν καμια φωτο....Αν εχουμε Μηλιους βεβαια....

----------


## milos express

πιθανον το εκανε για να απαγγιασει απ τον καιρο δεν νομιζω να πηγε μηλο δεν εχει καμια δουλεια η minoan με τη μηλο..ειναι παραδοσιακα εδω και χρονια στην ανεκ-λανε

----------


## giannisk88

> πιθανον το εκανε για να απαγγιασει απ τον καιρο δεν νομιζω να πηγε μηλο δεν εχει καμια δουλεια η minoan με τη μηλο..ειναι παραδοσιακα εδω και χρονια στην ανεκ-λανε


Πάρα πολλές είναι οι περιπτώσεις που ειδικά το καλοκαίρι βλέπουμε τα πλοία της Μινόαν για εκτακτο συνήθως λόγο να παραλαμβάνουν και να αποβιβάζουν επιβάτες στη Μήλο. Παντως συμφωνώ οτι μπορεί και να το έκανε για να ξεφύγει-εποφεληθεί απο το καιρό.

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

> Πάρα πολλές είναι οι περιπτώσεις που ειδικά το καλοκαίρι βλέπουμε τα πλοία της Μινόαν για εκτακτο συνήθως λόγο να παραλαμβάνουν και να αποβιβάζουν επιβάτες στη Μήλο. Παντως συμφωνώ οτι μπορεί και να το έκανε για να ξεφύγει-εποφεληθεί απο το καιρό.


για καμια εκδρομη  ισως παει οπως και πηγε τελος σεπτεμβρη

----------


## moutsokwstas

lines.jpg
το παλατι σε ενα απο τα τελευταια του ημερησια για φετος

----------


## vinman

Χθές στον συννεφιασμένο Πειραιά...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 24705

----------


## artmios sintihakis

καλησπερα!Σημερα το βραδυ πριν την αναχωρηση του πλοιου για πειραια ημουν στο λιμανι...το βαπορι ηταν γεματο νταλικες μεχρι τι μπουκαπορτες.Πιστευω οτι αφησε κ εξω!
Και πολυς κόσμος,παρα πολυσς κοσμος...

----------


## Thanasis89

It's Christmas !  :Razz:   :Razz:

----------


## captain 83

Μιας και έρχονται γιορτές το Σάββατο έχει ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο για Ηράκλειο στις 11:00.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

Εδω τρεις φωτογραφιες του KNOSSOS PALACE σημερα το πρωι....
PC210044.JPG

PC210052.JPG

PC210060.JPG

----------


## Χαραλαμπος Φραντζεσκακης

Γιατι δεν φευγει ?

----------


## giannisk88

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=318

----------


## Νικόλας

και μια την ώρα που έφευγε  :Very Happy: 
(που θα μου πάει θα την μάθω :Razz: )
PC210036.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

ξέχασα ακόμα μία :Very Happy: 
323.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το θηρίο προσεγγίζει το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με 28.5!!Αυτές είναι ταχύτητες.......

----------


## manolis m.

mia sinefiasmeni pwtografia tou palatiou...
P1020166.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

*Για τον vinman και τον Manolis m.....Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26328*

----------


## manolis m.

Αuti i phwto afierwmeni se mia psixi apo to Irakleio...
P1060087.jpg

----------


## kapas

> Αuti phwto afierwmeni se mia psixi apo to Irakleio...
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26733


φοβερη φωτο!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## giorgosss

manolis m έγραψες!
Η ωραιότερη φωτογραφία του "κουτιού"( :Razz: ) που έχω δει

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αuti i phwto afierwmeni se mia psixi apo to Irakleio...
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 26733


 _Mανωλη η φωτογραφια σου ειναι καταπληκτικη!!!Η επομενη φωτογραφια αφιερωμενη σε εσενα!!!!
_P1040489.JPG

----------


## manolis m.

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια ! Και εσενα ''Nissos Mykonos'' για την ομορφη φωτογραφια σου !

----------


## jumpman

Πολύ ωραία η φωτογραφία σου φίλε manolis m.

----------


## laz94

manolis.m και nissos mykonos πολύ ωραίες οι φωτο σας!! Μπράβο!

----------


## MYTILENE

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ σε όλους τους φίλους την εταιρείας.....του ΓΚΡΙΜΑΛΝΤΙ :Razz:  :Wink: 
MINOANok.jpg

----------


## scoufgian

*KNOSSOS PALACE*.Ένα πραγματικό παλάτι, που έχουμε την δυνατότητα να το χαιρόμαστε καθημερινά,στα καταγάλανα νερά του Αιγαίου.Ας ξεκινήσουμε τη παρουσίαση του, παραθέτοντας μερικά στοιχεία γι αυτό.Ναυπηγήθηκε το 2000,στο *Ναυπηγείο* *Fincantieri*,στη Γένοβα της Ιταλίας.Εχει διεθνές σήμα κλήσης SYQO και η παραλαβή του έγινε ,στις 24.11.2000.Το μήκος του είναι 214 metre και έχει πλάτος 26,4 metre.Έχει υπηρεσιακή ταχύτητα 31,6 knots.Μπορεί να μεταφέρει 2190 επιβάτες και έχει 758 κλίνες.Η χωρητικότητα του σε αυτοκίνητα, ανέρχεται σε 700 Ι.Χ. ή σε 113 φορτηγά και 100 Ι.Χ.Ήρθε η ώρα όμως να ξεκινήσουμε τη ξενάγηση μας στο &#171;παλάτι&#187;. Το ημερολογιο δειχνει 24-01-2009 ,ημερα Σαββατο ,το ραντεβου εχει κλειστει και είναι όλα ετοιμα να γνωρισουμε ένα παλατι… το ΠΑΛΑΤΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΝΩΣΣΟΥ. Eδώ και 8 χρονια περιπου, το καμαρωνουμε στα νερα του Αιγαιου, αλλα ποτε δεν ειχαμε την τυχη, να το γνωρισουμε εσωτερικα, ενώ τα ταξιδια μας πολλα με παλατι Ποτε.Στο καταπέλτη ,μας περιμένει ο ύπαρχος του πλοίου ,ο οποίος και μας καλωσορίζει σε αυτό.Μας ενημερώνει, ότι βρισκόμαστε στο *Deck** 3* το οποίο και αποτελεί ,την είσοδο στο πλοίο,τόσο για τους επιβάτες όσο και για τα οχήματα.Τα οχήματα (φορτηγά και Ι.Χ.) , καταλαμβάνουν τα 4 πρώτα Deck του πλοίου.Κατάλληλες ράμπες ,οδηγούν τα οχήματα στα deck που τους αναλογούν.Οδηγούμαστε στην είσοδο των επιβατών ,όπου εκεί συναντάμε αρχικά την υποδοχή.Κυλιόμενες σκάλες μας οδηγούν κατευθείαν, στην υπέροχη και πολυτελέστατη reception, η οποία και βρίσκεται στο *Deck** 5*.Απομιμήσεις αρχαίων κιόνων ,περιβάλλουν το χώρο μπροστά από τη reception.Αριστερά και δεξιά αυτής, βρίσκονται τα γραφεία ,μελών του πληρώματος.Γρήγορα αφήνουμε πίσω μας τη reception και ανεβαίνουμε τις σκάλες, που θα μας οδηγήσουν στο *Deck** 6*.Το κλιμακοστάσιο μας οδηγεί μπροστά στο self service.Ακριβώς δίπλα βρίσκεται το εστιατόριο .Στην είσοδο του εστιατορίου, υπάρχει ένας μικρός χώρος ,όπου μπορεί κανείς ,να περιμένει το φιλικό του πρόσωπο, μέχρι αυτό, να απολαύσει τις γαστρονομικές απολαύσεις που του προσφέρει η γνήσια κρητική κουζίνα.Επίσης επώνυμα κρητικά κρασιά, βρίσκονται στη διάθεση του επιβάτη .Προχωρώντας προς τη πλώρη ,συναντάμε το snack bar, με τα υπέροχα τραπεζάκια του.Αμέσως μετά στα δεξιά μας, βρίσκεται το cinema,που μπορεί να φιλοξενήσει περίπου 70-80 άτομα.Στη συνέχεια συναντάμε το &#171;εμπορικό κέντρο&#187; του πλοίου.Παιδότοπος,shops,internet center,περίπτερο με ημερήσιο και έντυπο τύπο συνθέτουν αυτό το πολυχώρο.Φτάνοντας στη πλώρη του πλοίου ,συναντάμε το κεντρικό σαλόνι και παράλληλα συνεδριακό κέντρο του πλοίου.Αναρίθμητοι καναπέδες περιμένουν τους επιβάτες ,να απολαύσουν ευχάριστα την ώρα τους.Κατάπλωρα βρίσκεται το σαλόνι Α’ θέσης ,σε έναν χώρο που έχει υπέροχη θέα προς τα εμπρός.Επιστρέφοντας στη πρύμη ,ανεβαίνουμε ένα ακόμα deck και βρισκόμαστε στο *Deck** 7*.Eκει συναντάμε αεροπορικά καθίσματα και τις καμπίνες των επιβατών.Το πλοίο πλην των άλλων, διαθέτει και 15 Lux καμπίνες, που προσφέρουν στον επιβάτη TV,ψυγείο,δωρεάν πρόσβαση στο Ιnternet και πολλά άλλα,σε σχετικά μικρό κόστος.Συνεχίζουμε τη διαδρομή μας προς το *Deck** 8*.Στη πρύμη βρίσκεται το ελικοδρόμιο ενώ αμέσως μετά ακολουθεί ακόμη μία σειρά από αεροπορικά καθίσματα,Μέσα σε αυτά εντοπίσαμε και αεροπορικά καθίσματα VIP, με προσωπική TV και ακουστικά ,για το κάθε επιβάτη.Στη συνέχεια ακολουθεί η πισίνα με το αντίστοιχο bar.Το καλοκαίρι ,οι fun του ήλιου μπορούν ν απολαύσουν την ηλιοθεραπεία τους, στις ξαπλώστρες ,που βρίσκονται αριστερά και δεξιά της πισίνας.Μην ξεχάσουμε, ότι από το χώρο της πισίνας, έχουμε πρόσβαση σ ένα υπέροχο αίθριο bar,που βρίσκεται ακριβώς στο κέντρο του πλοίου.Ο χώρος αρχικά είχε προβλεφθεί για Disco, αλλά οι απαιτήσεις του δρομολογίου ,οδήγησαν τους διευθύνοντες ,να το τροποποιήσουν και να το κάνουν ένα υπέροχο χώρο καθιστικού .Ο χώρος αυτός αποτελεί και το *Deck** 9* του πλοίου, μαζί με τη Γεφυρα.Λέγοντας για τη γέφυρα ,να πούμε ότι ο &#171;εγκέφαλος&#187; του πλοίου ,δεν έχει σε τίποτα να ζηλέψει κάτι, από τις σύγχρονες Γέφυρες αντίστοιχων νεότευκτων πλοίων.Τεράστια σε πλάτος και μήκος, διαθέτει ότι πιο σύγχρονο για τον πλου αυτου του Θηρίου.Σε γενικές γραμμές ,το KNOSSOS PALACE ,επαληθεύει πλήρως το τίτλο που φέρει.Πραγματικό παλάτι .Τα λόγια είναι περιττά.Κλείνοντας ,να ευχαριστήσουμε όλους όσους μας βοήθησαν στην υλοποίηση αυτού του αφιερώματος και είναι οι: 

1)κα Αποστολούδα Κατερίνα,Υπευθυνη Εξυπηρέτησης Πελατών της MINOAN LINES, 
2) κ.Λυγεράκη Ιωαν.,Πλοίαρχο του KNOSSOS PALACE, 
3)κ.Παπαγεωργίου Λεων.,Ύπαρχο του KNOSSOS PALACE, 
4)κ.Μαυρογιαννάκη Ματθ.,Υποπλοίαρχο του KNOSSOS PALACE, 
5)κ.Κιαγιά Γεωργ.,Προιστάμενο Αρχιθαλαμηπόλο και 
6) κ.Καρατζή Παναγ.,Β’ Αρχιθαλαμηπόλο.

Eλπίζοντας το επόμενο ραντεβού μας με το πλοίο ,να είναι εν πλω,να ευχηθούμε τόσο στη ΜΙΝΟΑΝ LINES,όσο και στο πλήρωμα του KNOSSOS PALACE,καλη συνεχεια και καλές θάλασσες.

*Επισης αφιερωμενο σε ολα τα μελη του Nautilia.Gr*
*Scoufgian-Dimitris-Moutsokwstas-Prutanis*

----------


## ndimitr93

Perfect...Το γώρισα το πλοίο οπότε δεν θα ταξιδέψω μαζί του...χιχιχι...μπράβο σας....

----------


## .voyager

Μπράβο, παιδιά  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Παιδια καταπληκτικο το αφιερωμα στο παλατι!!!!Παντου στους εσωτερικους/εξωτερικους χωρους του πλοιου κυριαρχει ενα πραγμα:ΠΟΛΥΤΕΛΕΙΑ!!!Μπραβο ακομα μια φορα για την καταπληκτικη δουλεια που κανατε!!!!Ευχαριστουμε!!!!*

----------


## mike_rodos

Ωραία δουλεια παίδες... Σας αξίζουν πολλά μπράβο!!! Πραγματικά έχει παραμείνει το ίδιο από την ημέρα που το έφεραν, το μόνο που άλλαξε είναι η disco. Όταν κατέβηκε Ηράκλειο είχα κατεβεί στο λιμάνι για να το δώ από κοντά (1ο εξάμηνο στη σχολή τότε)... Συνηθισμένος εγώ από πλοία ΔΑΝΕ, GA FERRIES και ΛΑΝΕ, έπαθα την πλάκα μου και μόλις άκουσα ότι θα κάνει το Πειραιά - Ηράκλειο σε 6 ώρες εκεί ήρθε το σοκ... Και έλεγα από μέσα μου, ενά παρόμοιο καράβι λείπει και από το νησί μας!!!

----------


## dimitris

Παιδια σας ευχαριστουμε παρα πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια :Wink:  :Smile: 
mike_rodos ετσι οπως το λες ειναι απλα την disco την δουλευουν μονο πλεον οταν υπαρχουν σχολεια για εκδρομες τον υπολοιπο καιρο ειναι ενα πολυ ωραιο σαλονι για ΜΗ ΚΑΠΝΙΖΟΝΤΕΣ ενα σαλονι με φοβερη θεα!!!

----------


## heraklion

> Πραγματικά έχει παραμείνει το ίδιο από την ημέρα που το έφεραν, το μόνο που άλλαξε είναι η disco.


Θα διαφωνήσω. Στο εμπορικό κέντρο υπήρχε ένα δωματιάκι,το cardroom και δίπλα από αυτό ήταν ο παιδότοπος.

----------


## hsw

πάντως εσωτερικά διαφέρει πολύ από το Ευρώπη.

----------


## sylver23

πολυ ωραιο ρεπορταζ.οντως του αξιζει το συνθετικο palace.δεν εχω ταξιδεψει ποτε με καποιο palace και ετσι μου δωθηκε η ευκαιρια να το γνωρισω.
απο αυτα που ειδα ξεχωρισα την reception και το σαλονακι (ντισκο) στο deck 9.
ευχαριστω

----------


## giannisk88

Θα πώ κάτι. Τα παλάτια είναι τα καλύτερα επιβατιγά/οχηματαγογά (αν και είναι H/S/F) πλοία με τα οποία έχω ταξιδέψει. Ανετα, καλοτάξιδα, χλιδάτα!Εκεί η θέση του καταστρώματος έχει πάρει άλλη αξία πιστεύω :Very Happy: 
Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ τα παιδιά που δούλεψαν για το φωτορεπορταζ!!Μπράβο!!

----------


## Vortigern

Mπραβο και στους τεσσερις!!Αψογοι...εχω παθει πλακα με αυτα που ειδα.... :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

Να ευχαριστησω κι εγω με τη σειρα μου ,ολα τα παιδια για τα καλα τους λογια.Οι παρουσιασεις αυτες ,γινονται με σκοπο, να ξεναγησουν, αλλα κυριως για να βοηθησουν καποιον, ο οποιος θα επισκεφτει ,για πρωτη φορα το πλοιο.Να στε καλα.

----------


## Nautikos II

Πολυ καλο κυριοι, και το πλοιο και το αφιερωμα, μπραβο

----------


## giorgosss

Και τα δικά μου συγχαρητήρια για το υπέροχο ρεπορτάζ σας!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Όλο και πιο όμορφα πράγματα βλέπουμε!! Superfast I, Κνωσσός Παλάς,...what's next?!?!? Συγχαρητήρια στο παρεάκι, μας ταξιδέψατε πάλι με ένα καταπληκτικό βαπόρι! Περιμένουμε και συνέχεια, μας κακομάθατε τώρα!!! :Wink:  :Very Happy:   Να'στε καλά παιδιά!!!

----------


## dimitris

> Όλο και πιο όμορφα πράγματα βλέπουμε!! Superfast I, Κνωσσός Παλάς,...what's next?!?!? Συγχαρητήρια στο παρεάκι, μας ταξιδέψατε πάλι με ένα καταπληκτικό βαπόρι! Περιμένουμε και συνέχεια, μας κακομάθατε τώρα!!! Να'στε καλά παιδιά!!!


Για αλλη μια φορα και παλι Ευχαριστουμε!!!ολους για τα καλα σας λογια!
Γιωργο ειμαστε σαν μια τρομοκρατικη ομαδα :Very Happy:  δεν ξερουνε ποτε θα χτυπησουμε και ποτε... και μετα να και η προκυρηξη :Razz: 
συντομα θα υπαρχει κι αλλο χτυπημα ενος συγχρονου επιβατιγου...

----------


## moutsokwstas

περα απο τις ευχαριστιες και τα καλα σχολια που διατυπωθηκαν παραπανω, θελω να αναφερθω στο πληρωμα που ηταν στο πλοιο την ωρα της ξεναγησης-επισκεψης και να πω μονο καλα σχολια για την υποδοχη, την ξεναγηση, τις πληροφοριες και την φιλοξενια που μας προσφερε αλλα και στην minoan lines, ευχαριστουμε. να δωσω και τα ευσημα μου στους φωτογραφους για την εξαιρετικη δουλεια και την ποιοτητα στις φωτογραφιες!

----------


## dimitris

Να προσθεσω στα λογια του φιλου Κωστα και κατι ακομα οτι ουτε δημοσιογραφοι ειμαστε ουτε ρεπορτερ αλλα ουτε και σχεση με το ναυτικο επαγγελμα εχουμε κανουμε το κεφι μας και αυτο μας βγαινει για να τα μοιραστουμε με ολους εσας οπως εσεις μαζι μας!!!
Το πληρωμα ηταν αψογοι και πολυ ζεστοι μαζι μας τους ευχαριστουμε γι αυτο και τους ευχομαστε ο Αϊ Νικολας να ειναι παντα μαζι τους!!!

----------


## vinman

Εξαιρετικό αφιέρωμα παιδιά!!
Να είστε όλοι καλά να μας ξαναχαρίσετε και άλλες τέτοιες όμορφες παρουσιάσεις!!

----------


## jumpman

Πολύ καλή ξενάγηση του πλοίου παιδιά. Έχω ταξιδέψει πάρα πολλέσ φορές και με τα δυο παλάτια και θέλω να πω πως η περιγραφή σας ήταν άκρως κατατοπιστική. Το πλοίο εσωτερικά είναι όπως ακριβώς το περιγράψατε. Μόνο μια παρατήρηση. Ο χώρος για τα μικρά παιδιά <<playroom>> είναι στο πίσω σαλόνι στη δεξιά πλευρά όπως μπαίνουμε σε αυτό από το χώρο έξω από το εστιατόριο, ακριβώς δίπλα από το bar. Επίσης έχουν γίνει κάποιες μικρές αλλαγές στα μαγαζιά και στο internet corner στο που ήταν τοποθετημένα, από το πρώτο μου ταξίδει μέχρι τώρα. 

Φυσικά να ευχαριστήσω και εγώ το πλήρωμα που τόσες φορές με έχει εξηπυρετήσει στα ταξίδια μου, για τη βοήθειά που παρείχαν στους φίλους του forum μας για να μας παρουσιάσουν το πλοίο και να τους ευχηθώ και εγώ, όπως και σε κάθε ναυτικό, καλές θάλασσες και ο Αϊ Νικόλας πάντα μαζί τους να τους προστατεύει. 

Πάρα πολύ καλή κίνηση να παρουσιάζονται εσωτερικά πλοία της ακτοπλοΐας μας. Ίσως θα μπορούσε να ανοιχτεί και κάποια καινούργια ενότητα ώστε οι επισκέπτες και τα μέλη του forum να βλέπουν με τη μια το εσωτερικό πλοίων με τα οποία ενδιαφέρονται να ταξιδέψουν. Θα μπορούσαν να είναι και κλειστά θέματα χωρίς να μπορούμε να κάνουμε ποστάρισμα εκεί, ώστε να μη χάνουν την αξία τους τα ήδη θέματα των πλοίων και ανοίγονται διπλά θέματα και γίνεται πανικός. Σε εκείνα τα θέματα θα μπορούμε απλά και μόνο να βλέπουμε την εσωτερική διαρύθμιση των πλοίων μέσα από μια παρόμοια παρουσίαση, όπως αυτή για το Κνωσσός Παλάς δίχως να ψάχνουμε στις τωρινές υπάρχουσες σελίδες των θεμάτων κάθε πλοίου.

----------


## Leo

Είναι υπό συζήτηση jumpman... έρχεται  :Wink: .

----------


## NikosP

Συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά σας παιδιά!Είσαστε καταπληκτικοί όπως βέβαια και το πλοίο,είναι πολύ τυχερή η Κρήτη που έχει ένα τέτοιο πλοίο στην ακτοπλοϊκή σύνδεση της με τον Πειραιά.
Περιμένουμε και τις επόμενες παρουσιάσεις που θα ακολουθήσουν!

----------


## dimitris

για αλλη μια φορα σας Ευχαριστουμε ολους!!! :Smile:

----------


## Nick_Pet

Στο AIS φαίνεται να κατεβαίνει προς Κρήτη με 29.2 αυτή τη στιγμή... :shock: :shock:

----------


## giannisk88

Ναι έρχεται φουλαρισμένο κάτω για να προλάβει τη βραδυνή του αναχώρηση.
Σημειώστε οτι έφυγε απο Πειραιά κατα τις 1 το μεσημέρι.Για να δούμε τί ωρα θα έρθει εδώ με τέτοια ταχύτητα.............. :Wink:

----------


## Nick_Pet

Μήπως έχει και έξτρα ισχύ από... μηχανές τρακτέρ?  :Very Happy: 
Αν και δεν τις έχει ανάγκη  :Wink:

----------


## dimitris

Εδω τα επισημα τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα του "Παλατιου" απο το blog Eλληνικη Ακτοπλοϊα :Wink:

----------


## CORFU

Με διαφορουs υπολογισμουs και την ταχυτητα του 19&#168;30 αφιξη στο Ηρακλειο.

----------


## aeroplanos

Πριν περιπου 3 ωρες και για αρκετη ωρα ηταν στα 29.5-29.6 μιλια. Πυραυλος ο βαπορας

----------


## vageliss23

Ε είναι και άδειο...

Αλήθεια, πόσο επηρρεάζεται η μέγιστη ταχύτητα ενός πλοίου από το βάρος του;

----------


## meco

> Πριν περιπου 3 ωρες και για αρκετη ωρα ηταν στα 29.5-29.6 μιλια. Πυραυλος ο βαπορας


Και τώρα (18:47) 29,4 το δίνει το AIS. Εντυπωσιακό αν σκεφτεί κανείς ότι σήμερα φυσάει πολύ δυνατός νότος.

----------


## Νaval22

> Ε είναι και άδειο...
> Αλήθεια, πόσο επηρρεάζεται η μέγιστη ταχύτητα ενός πλοίου από το βάρος του;


καθόλου! το καράβι είναι σχεδιασμένο να βγάζει αυτή τη ταχύτητα με το μέγιστο βύθισμα δηλ με το μέγιστο βάρος,η ισοδυναμία μικροτερο βάρος=μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα δεν υπάρχει αν και πολλοί στο φορουμ έχουν αυτή την εντύπωση,ότι λέγαμε και στη μετασκευή του έλυρου που όλοι κοπανιόντουσαν για το βάρος  :Sad: 
απλά όταν υπάρχει μικρότερο βύθισμα δηλ μικρότερο βάρος,υπάρχει και μικρότερη αντίσταση λόγω μικρότερης βρεχόμενης επιφάνειας,με αποτέλεσμα οι εταιρείες να ανεβάζουν λίγο τη ταχύτητα έχοντας την ίδια κατανάλωση αυτό είναι όλο.

----------


## aeroplanos

> καθόλου! το καράβι είναι σχεδιασμένο να βγάζει αυτή τη ταχύτητα με το μέγιστο βύθισμα δηλ με το μέγιστο βάρος,η ισοδυναμία μικροτερο βάρος=μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα δεν υπάρχει αν και πολλοί στο φορουμ έχουν αυτή την εντύπωση,ότι λέγαμε και στη μετασκευή του έλυρου που όλοι κοπανιόντουσαν για το βάρος 
> απλά όταν υπάρχει μικρότερο βύθισμα δηλ μικρότερο βάρος,υπάρχει και μικρότερη αντίσταση λόγω μικρότερης βρεχόμενης επιφάνειας,με αποτέλεσμα οι εταιρείες να ανεβάζουν λίγο τη ταχύτητα έχοντας την ίδια κατανάλωση αυτό είναι όλο.


Οποτε απο οτι καταλαβα ομως οντως στο θεμα της μετασκευης του Ελυρου είχε βαση ο ισχυρισμος περι μειωσης ταχυτητας λόγω αυξησης βαρους.  Αυξηση βαρους του Ελυρου=αυξηση βυθισματος=μεγαλυτερη αντισταση=χαμηλότερη ταχυτητα.Ετσι δεν ειναι?

Για το Palace που δεν ειναι μετασκευασμενο..οντως τιγκα γεματο μπορει να φτασει τα 31,6 μιλια του αφου ετσι λενε οι προδιαγραφες του

----------


## giannisk88

> Με διαφορουs υπολογισμουs και την ταχυτητα του 19&#168;30 αφιξη στο Ηρακλειο.


Κατα τις 7.30 εφτασε όντως!!!
Αρα έκανε 6.30 ώρες περίπου!!!!

----------


## GIAPE

Ενω εφυγε στην ωρα του, αναπτυσσει ταχυτητα 29,4...μαρσαρισμα δηλαδη.
μονο και μονο για να προσπερασει το ΚΡΗΤΗ...
Αδικαιολογητη καταναλωση καυσιμων.....δεν εχει διοικηση αυτη η εταιρεια?! :Wink:

----------


## Νaval22

> Οποτε απο οτι καταλαβα ομως οντως στο θεμα της μετασκευης του Ελυρου είχε βαση ο ισχυρισμος περι μειωσης ταχυτητας λόγω αυξησης βαρους. Αυξηση βαρους του Ελυρου=αυξηση βυθισματος=μεγαλυτερη αντισταση=χαμηλότερη ταχυτητα.Ετσι δεν ειναι?


δεν ξέρω αν στο έλυρο αυξήθηκε το έμφορτο βύθισμα,μπορεί να είναι ίδιο και απλά να παίρνει λιγοτερα φορτηγά,το βύθισμα είναι κάτι που δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει τόσο ευκολα γιατί σχετίζεται πολύ με την κατάκλιση και την ευστάθεια κατόπιν βλάβης,ένας απο τους σημαντικότερους παράγοντες στη σχεδιάση των εγ/ογ

----------


## giannisk88

Απο τις 23.10 παρατηρώ οτι το πλοίο έχει κόψει πολύ..
Εφτασε μέχρι και τους 9,2 πριν 10 λεπτά.Τώρα ανακτά σιγά σιγά φυσιολογική ταχύτητα για αυτό το ταξίδι.Αρα ήθελε να φτάσει το Κρήτη 2 και όχι να το περάσει.Τωρα πάει αρκιβώς πίσω απο το Κρήτη.
Σήμερα πάντως ήταν μια μέρα γεμάτη knossos palace!!! :Wink:

----------


## GIAPE

Το προσπερασε τελικα το ΚΡΗΤΗ II....τωρα ειναι με σταθερη ταχυτητα στα 21 και κατι...
Προσπεραση εκανε και το Festos που ενω εφυγε 10:50(!) απο Πειραια εχει μια  ταχυτητα στα 26 περιπου.
Το θεμα ειναι γιατι τοσα ανεβωκατευασματα στις ταχυτητες...δεν καινε πετρελαιο αυτα?...Πως βγαινει η εταιρεια? :Wink:

----------


## giannisk88

Είναι γενναιόδωρος ο Ιταλός!
Σημασία για τις Μινωικές τα τελευταία χρόνια έχει όχι μόνο η άνεση στο ταξίδι αλλα και η συνέπεια.Και εφόσον μπορεί να σηκώσει τόσο τις ταχύτητες γιατί να μη το κάνει?και απο την άλλη καλύτερα που σηκώνουν έτσι τις ταχύτητες γιατι είναι ο μόνος τρόπος (τα παλάτια) να δούμε και λίγο ποικηλία και "νεύρο" στη γραμμή.......

----------


## GIAPE

Να το κανει μετα τις 12 του Μαρτη (Attica) το καταλαβαινω....
Αλλα αφου ξερει οτι με μια 22αρα ταχυτητα θα μπει πριν απο τα ΚΡΗΤΗ στο λιμανι, γιατι να ξοδευει τοσο πετρελαιο?

----------


## diomides

παιδια ειναι η ιδεα μου οτι τον τελευταιο καιρο τα παλατια προσπερνουν παντα τα 'κρητη'??παλια τα θυμαμαι να μενουν σταθερα απο πισω τους.. :Cool:  :Surprised:

----------


## aeroplanos

> δεν ξέρω αν στο έλυρο αυξήθηκε το έμφορτο βύθισμα,μπορεί να είναι ίδιο και απλά να παίρνει λιγοτερα φορτηγά,το βύθισμα είναι κάτι που δεν μπορεί να αλλάξει τόσο ευκολα γιατί σχετίζεται πολύ με την κατάκλιση και την ευστάθεια κατόπιν βλάβης,ένας απο τους σημαντικότερους παράγοντες στη σχεδιάση των εγ/ογ



Ok ευχαριστω stefanosp. Να μαθαινουμε και εμεις κατι απο ναυπηγικη

----------


## giannisk88

> παιδια ειναι η ιδεα μου οτι τον τελευταιο καιρο τα παλατια προσπερνουν παντα τα 'κρητη'??παλια τα θυμαμαι να μενουν σταθερα απο πισω τους..


Αυτοί πιστεύω οτι συνενοούντε μεταξύ τους να πηγαινουν ενα διαστημα του χρόνου μπροστά τα παλάτια και πίσω τα Κρήτη και κάποιο διάστημα του χρονου αναποδα.Κατι τέτοιο πιστεύω οτι ισχύει..

----------


## MARGARITIS24

τα παλας απο ανεκαθεν ερχοντουσταν  πρωτα στον πειραια!το θεμα ειναι οτι για να δεσει το παλας η το κρητη θελει κανα 20λεπτο οποτε αυτος που μενει απεξω εχει καθυστεριση αρα μπαινουνε πρωτα για γλυτωσει κ αυτην την καθυστεριση

----------


## Notis

Τι έγινε και απόψε δεν έχει σαλπάρει ακόμη;

----------


## ndimitr93

Μόλις αναχώρησε....
knossos.JPG

----------


## meco

> Τι έγινε και απόψε δεν έχει σαλπάρει ακόμη;


Λογικά θα περίμενε τους οπαδούς του ΟΦΗ που ήταν στην Αθήνα για το παιχνίδι με το Θρασύβουλο.

----------


## jvrou

Έχει ενδιαφέρον το γεγονός ότι πολλοί είπαν με παράπονο ότι με τέτοια ταχύτητα θα κάψει πολλά καύσιμα...Απο την μια διαμαρτυρόμαστε για καράβια που δεν τα τρέχουν απ'την άλλη μόλις κάποιο έτρεξε κατευθείαν εκφράζουμε απορία... Ούτε εμείς να τα πληρώναμε... :Very Happy:

----------


## sylver23

το κνωσσος εχθες ειχε αναχωρηση στις 22.00.το λογο δεν το ξερω.αλλα και εμεις που ειμασταν κατω ειπαμε να το δουμε να φευγει και τελικα φαγαμε ηττα

----------


## GIAPE

> Έχει ενδιαφέρον το γεγονός ότι πολλοί είπαν με παράπονο ότι με τέτοια ταχύτητα θα κάψει πολλά καύσιμα...Απο την μια διαμαρτυρόμαστε για καράβια που δεν τα τρέχουν απ'την άλλη μόλις κάποιο έτρεξε κατευθείαν εκφράζουμε απορία... Ούτε εμείς να τα πληρώναμε...


Οταν μια εταιρεια εχει φτασει στο σημειο να πουλαει τον συγχρονο στολο της για να επιζησει...(ariadne-pasifae)...
θα ερθει καποια στιγμη που θα μπορεις να ταξιδεψεις προς Ηρακλειο ειτε οικονομικα με καποιο ΚΡΗΤΗ, ειτε ακριβα με την attica...
και αυτο γιατι ετσι οπως παει θα το κλεισει το μαγαζι!
Τα καυσιμα ειναι το βασικο κοστος μιας ναυτιλιακης μετα τους μισθους του πληρωματος...

----------


## Leo

Δεν νομίζω ότι ένα τέτοιο ενδεχόμενο υπάρχει στις Μινωικές για την γραμμή του Ηρακλείου τώρα, που οι τιμές των καυσίμων είναι αρκετά χαμηλές και η πελατεία της παραμένει στα ίδια επίπεδα.

----------


## giannisk88

> Οταν μια εταιρεια εχει φτασει στο σημειο να πουλαει τον συγχρονο στολο της για να επιζησει...(ariadne-pasifae)...
> θα ερθει καποια στιγμη που θα μπορεις να ταξιδεψεις προς Ηρακλειο ειτε οικονομικα με καποιο ΚΡΗΤΗ, ειτε ακριβα με την attica...
> και αυτο γιατι ετσι οπως παει θα το κλεισει το μαγαζι!
> Τα καυσιμα ειναι το βασικο κοστος μιας ναυτιλιακης μετα τους μισθους του πληρωματος...


Αριάδνη palace δεν υπάρχει καταρχάς(εκτός αν εννοείς το σημερινό MOBY TOMY)  άρα πουλάει το Pasiphae palace απο τα 2 που προανέφερες.
Δευτερον δεν ειναι το πιο καινούριο(σύγχρωνα σύμφωνα με τα λεγομενα σου) πλοία που έχει το Πασιφάη, αυτό και το Ικαρος είναι πλέον τα παλιότερα του στόλου και θέλει να κάνει ανανέωση απο οτι εχω καταλάβει.
Το κόστος του καυσίμου όντως ειναι βασικός παράγοντας για μία εταιρία αλλα προς το παρόν όπως λέει και ο ΛΕΟ είναι σε χαμηλά επίπεδα.Εχουν υπάρξει και χειρότερες μέρες για όλες τις εταιρίες και μάλιστα στο πρόσφατο παρελθόν.Οπότε αν αποσυρθεί η Μινόαν απο τη γραμμή Ηράκλειο-Πειραιά σίγουρα *δε* θα είναι στο άμεσο μέλλον...

----------


## GIAPE

Πραγματι αναφερομαι στο Ariadne Palace(Moby Tommy) το οποιο πωληθηκε μολις πριν δυο χρονια...12/2006.
για να μην παω αλλα δυο χρονια πισω και αναφερω τον Προμυθεα και ου το καθεξης...
Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ενα καραβι 10ετιας με 27αρα ταχυτητα δεν μπορει παρα να λεγεται συγχρονο...
Η ανανεωση στην οποια αναφερεσαι(giannisk88) αφορα στην αντικατασταση κατι παλιου με κατι νεωτερο....προς το παρον διαθεση αγορας πλοιου δεν εχει δειξει η εταιρεια...
Τελος, σε περιοδους σαν και αυτη που ημαστε τωρα (χαμηλες τιμες πετρελαιων) πρεπει μια εταιρεια να κανει 'κρατει", για να μπορει να ανταπεξελθει σε περιοδους κρισης και στον επερχομενο 
ανταγωνισμο...(attica)...
Για οποιαδηποτε διαφωνια, εδω ημαστε να το συζητησουμε!

----------


## moutsokwstas

> Πραγματι αναφερομαι στο Ariadne Palace(Moby Tommy) το οποιο πωληθηκε μολις πριν δυο χρονια...12/2006.
> για να μην παω αλλα δυο χρονια πισω και αναφερω τον Προμυθεα και ου το καθεξης...
> Η γνωμη μου ειναι οτι ενα καραβι 10ετιας με 27αρα ταχυτητα δεν μπορει παρα να λεγεται συγχρονο...
> Η ανανεωση στην οποια αναφερεσαι(giannisk88) αφορα στην αντικατασταση κατι παλιου με κατι νεωτερο....προς το παρον διαθεση αγορας πλοιου δεν εχει δειξει η εταιρεια...
> Τελος, σε περιοδους σαν και αυτη που ημαστε τωρα (χαμηλες τιμες πετρελαιων) πρεπει μια εταιρεια να κανει 'κρατει", για να μπορει να ανταπεξελθει σε περιοδους κρισης και στον επερχομενο 
> ανταγωνισμο...(attica)...
> Για οποιαδηποτε διαφωνια, εδω ημαστε να το συζητησουμε!


δεν αρκει το κρατει, στα καυσιμα. αν δεν εχει το καυσιμο που λεγεται μεταφορικη κι επιβατικη κινηση, σιγουρα δεν βγαινεις. κι αυτη η εταιρια οπως και οι υπολοιπες λειτουργουν κι ως εμπορικες επιχειρησεις, απο που θα βγαλουν χρηματα και κερδη, απο το να υπαρχει κινηση στο καθε δρομολογιο, απλα παραγματα. το καλοκαιρι δεν ειναι και πολυ μακρια, θα δουμε τι θα γινει.

----------


## Leo

Θέλω να πω κι εδώ ότι κατα την γνώμη μου η Μινωικές δεν φοβούνται την Attica γιατί δεν συγκρίνονται σε κανένα τομέα/επίπεδο με τα Σουπερφαστ. Αν κάποιος υστερεί ως πρός τα Παλάτια (δεν αναφέρομαι σε άλλα πλοία της γραμμής Πειραιά - Ηράκλειο) αυτό είναι το Σουπερφάστ ΧΙΙ και όχι τα Παλάτια. Γιατί? Έχουν πολυτέλεια που δεν αμφισβιτείται, έχουν ταχύτητα που δεν πιάνεται, έχουν άνεση που δεν συγκρίνεται ακόμη και στις καμπίνες... και είναι/ήταν (δεν έχει σημασία) Ηρακλειώτικη εταιρεία...

----------


## GIAPE

> Θέλω να πω κι εδώ ότι κατα την γνώμη μου η Μινωικές δεν φοβούνται την Attica γιατί δεν συγκρίνονται σε κανένα τομέα/επίπεδο με τα Σουπερφαστ. Αν κάποιος υστερεί ως πρός τα Παλάτια (δεν αναφέρομαι σε άλλα πλοία της γραμμής Πειραιά - Ηράκλειο) αυτό είναι το Σουπερφάστ ΧΙΙ και όχι τα Παλάτια. Γιατί? Έχουν πολυτέλεια που δεν αμφισβιτείται, έχουν ταχύτητα που δεν πιάνεται, έχουν άνεση που δεν συγκρίνεται ακόμη και στις καμπίνες... και είναι/ήταν (δεν έχει σημασία) Ηρακλειώτικη εταιρεία...


Η τελευταια σου φραση Leo εχει ολο το ζουμι...
Στην περιφανεια των κρητικων παταει η attica και κατεβαινει στην γραμμη...
Δεν αμφιβαλω οτι τα παλατια ειναι παλατια!...απλως τωρα πια δεν ειναι τα κρητικα παλατια...

----------


## .voyager

Giape, o Leo εννοεί ότι οι Ηρακλειώτες τη θεωρούν ακόμη "ντόπια" εταιρεία. 

Leo, μια ένσταση... Τα SFVI και V όχι, αλλά τα XI kai XII μπορούν άνετα να κοντραριστούν με τα παλάτια της Κρήτης, όσον αφορά την πολυτέλεια... Ίσως υστερούν ελάχιστα σε καμπίνες, που στο ένα σκέλος του round trip που θα εκτελούν σχεδόν δεν τις χρειάζονται. Και σίγουρα σε ταχύτητα υπερτερούν, αν δεν προσαρμόσει και η ΜΙΝΟΑΝ αυτή των δικών της στις νέες συνθήκες ανταγωνισμού. Άν και εφόσον θέλει να ανταγωνιστεί την Attica η ιταλική -και το ξέρουν πια οι Ηρακλειώτες- εταιρεία κι αν δεν έχει "παίξει" κάποιο deal μαζί της...

----------


## Leo

> Leo, μια ένσταση... .......... *αν δεν έχει "παίξει" κάποιο deal μαζί της*...


Κρατώ το *bold* φίλε μου .voyager και επειδή πολύ το σκέφτομαι όπως κι εσύ, σε σχέση και με την ολοσέλιδο διαφημιστικό της Grimaldi/Minoan  Patras - Barcelona στο περιοδικό εφοπλιστής και δεν συνεχίζω, γιατί τσάμπα θα γράφουμε... :Very Happy:

----------


## GIAPE

[quote=.voyager;169959]Giape, o Leo εννοεί ότι οι Ηρακλειώτες τη θεωρούν ακόμη "ντόπια" εταιρεία. 

Δημοσιευματα σαν και αυτο στις κρητικες εφημεριδες ειναι ξεκαθαρα...

*"Τα πλοία θα καταπλέουν και θα αποπλέουν, τουλάχιστον προς το παρόν, από το λιμάνι της πόλης, χωρίς να είναι πια «δικά μας»."*

----------


## Νaval22

για μενα καλύτερα να έβαζε σινιάλα grimaldi παρά να βλέπουμε μια ψεφτικη minoan που στεναχωρεί όλους ηρακλιώτες και μη

----------


## Mitni

Για μένα τα Superfast είναι απλά γρήγορα φορτηγοκούτια με ναυαρχίδες τα καινούρια I & II

----------


## Leo

> Για μένα τα Superfast είναι απλά γρήγορα φορτηγοκούτια με ναυαρχίδες τα καινούρια I & II


Αυτό το σχόλιο πάει στο Κνωσός Παλάς ή στα συγκεκριμένα πλοία? Γιατί αν αυτό είναι θέση σου θα πήγαινε καλύτερα στα συγκεκριμένα πλοία, αφού δεν συγκρίνεται ή δεν σχολιάζεται στο παρόν θέμα, απλά δηλώνεται και μάλιστα λίγο άκομψα.

----------


## jvrou

> για μενα καλύτερα να έβαζε σινιάλα grimaldi παρά να βλέπουμε μια ψεφτικη minoan που στεναχωρεί όλους ηρακλιώτες και μη


Τρομάζω στην ιδέα να μείνει το Αιγαίο χωρίς την τσιμινιέρα της Minoan. Έστω και της Ιταλικής...

----------


## ndimitr93

Σήμερα το πλοίο έφτασε και τους 27,7!!!!! Στον Πειραιά αναμένεται κατα τις 18:30.....

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Σε κάποια φάση στο AIS το πέτυχα ακριβώς με 30,0 κόμβους..

----------


## ndimitr93

> Σε κάποια φάση στο AIS το πέτυχα ακριβώς με 30,0 κόμβους..


Το Φαιστός πέτυχες με 30 κόμβους......το Κνωσσός έφτασε μέχρι 27,7.........

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Ναι δικό μου λάθος... Το Φεστός ήταν..
τα μπέρδεψα...

----------


## giannisk88

Για να δούμε το πλωτό παλάτι στο Ηράκλειο.

----------


## scoufgian

παμε να δουμε μια σειρα φωτογραφιων του ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ.Καλοκαιρινη-απογευματινη αφιξη απο ημερησιο,   κυριακατικη πρωινη αναχωρηση απο ημερησιο και meeting με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ωραιες φωτο φιλε μου scoufgian!!!!ειδικα η δευτερη με το Ufo στο βαθος!!!!!!!!:razz:

----------


## scoufgian

να σαι καλα φιλε f/b kefalonia.απλως με την ευκαιρια να πουμε οτι οι φωτογραφιες ειναι τραβηγμενες απο το "πρασινο" και οπως φαινεται και απο τις φωτογραφιες ,πριν ξεσπασει καταιγιδα

----------


## Apostolos

> Το Φαιστός πέτυχες με 30 κόμβους......το Κνωσσός έφτασε μέχρι 27,7.........


Καλά όλη νύχτα καθόσαστε και χαζέυεται τις ταχύτητες???

----------


## scoufgian

> Καλά όλη νύχτα καθόσαστε και χαζέυεται τις ταχύτητες???


 πες τα Αποστολε ν αγιασει το στομα σου!!!! :Wink:  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## polykas

_Μία φωτό από κοντά..._

DSC_001.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Γιώργο πανέμορφη φωτογραφία!!Πως την έβγαλες ρε θηρίο??Είχες νοικιάσει καμιά βαρκούλα..
Κνωσσός Πάλας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 8-2-09!!Η φώτο αφιερωμένη σε εσένα Γιώργο!!
*

----------


## Naias II

Psssss special bow!!! Tι φωτο είναι αυτή φίλε polyka? Αναρωτιέμαι κι εγώ μαζί με το Nissos Mykonos πως την τράβηξες?
Μπράβο σου, ποτέ άλλοτε σε φωτογραφία δεν έχω ξαναδεί την πλώρη του κατάμουτρα  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Θα προσπαθησω να σας δωσω μια απαντηση οπως βλεπω την ωραια φωτογραφια του φιλου Γιωργου αν και πιστευω να μας δωσει κι εκεινος την απαντηση,
το βαπορι εχει γυρισει για αφησει ή να παρει σωστικα δεν ειναι στην θεση του και ο Γιωργος ειναι στην προβλητα οπου δενει κανονικα :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

απλως το πλοιο ειναι δεμενο εκει που δενει συνηθως αλλα με τη πλωρη προς τα μεσα για ν αδειασει τα βαρελακια.και ο φιλος μας ο Γιωργος βρισκεται στη προβλητα που πεφτει συνηθως ο καταπελτης

----------


## polykas

> απλως το πλοιο ειναι δεμενο εκει που δενει συνηθως αλλα με τη πλωρη προς τα μεσα για ν αδειασει τα βαρελακια.και ο φιλος μας ο Γιωργος βρισκεται στη προβλητα που πεφτει συνηθως ο καταπελτης


_Έτσι είναι Γιάννη όπως τα λες.Ευχαριστώ για τα σχόλια σα_ς... :Very Happy:

----------


## polykas

> *Γιώργο πανέμορφη φωτογραφία!!Πως την έβγαλες ρε θηρίο??Είχες νοικιάσει καμιά βαρκούλα..
> Κνωσσός Πάλας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 8-2-09!!Η φώτο αφιερωμένη σε εσένα Γιώργο!!
> *


_Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ, καλέ φίλε ''Nissos Mykonos''_

----------


## ndimitr93

> Καλά όλη νύχτα καθόσαστε και χαζέυεται τις ταχύτητες???


Σιγά μην χάσω το ύπνο μου :Confused: .....κοίταζα τα στίγματα του πλοίου στο AIS!!! Πάντα αυτό κάνω!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ergis

Σημερα το Κνωσος Παλας στην αρχη του ταξιδιου του δικαιολογησε το highspeed που διαγραφεται στις 2 πλευρες του...επιασε 29+ και ολα αυτα μεχρι να προσπερασει και να αποκτησει διαφορα ασφαλειας απο το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ το οποιο δεν ξεπερασε τα 21,6 :Sad:  :Sad: 
Τι σου κανει ο ανταγωνισμος...τελος παντων...

----------


## ndimitr93

> Σημερα το Κνωσος Παλας στην αρχη του ταξιδιου του δικαιολογησε το highspeed που διαγραφεται στις 2 πλευρες του...επιασε 29+ και ολα αυτα μεχρι να προσπερασει και να αποκτησει διαφορα ασφαλειας απο το ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ το οποιο δεν ξεπερασε τα 21,6
> Τι σου κανει ο ανταγωνισμος...τελος παντων...


Γιατί Γιώργο αυτό που το πας;;;.........51,2?!?!?! :Confused:  :Confused: 
51,2.JPG

----------


## Ergis

το ειδα και αυτο..λες να παραεγινε χαισπιντ τελικα;;;;;;;;;;;ειναι προφανες οτι ηταν ΄λαθος του αις..το ιδιο σχεδον εγινε και με το φεστος παλας.ειχε πορεια 22 μιλιων μεχρι να προσπερασει το κρητη 2 των με το ζορι 20 μιλιων....ειναι η αλλαγη τακτικης της μινοαν προφανως

----------


## Vortigern

Σημερα κατι πρεπει να επαθε το ΑΙΣ γιατι και το Sea runner το εδειχνε μεσα στο Κερατσινη με 48,2 :Razz:

----------


## Ergis

αποτι φαινεται αντιμετωπιζει καποιο προβλημα και εχει κοψει στους 6,8 κομβους βορειοδυτικα της μηλου

----------


## giannisk88

> αποτι φαινεται αντιμετωπιζει καποιο προβλημα και εχει κοψει στους 6,8 κομβους βορειοδυτικα της μηλου


To παρατήρησα και εγώ όμως μετα συνέχισε να αυξάνει ταχύτητα μεχρι και 28.6 νομίζω μίλια που σημαίνει οτι ολα οκ. Μάλιστα έφτασε να ακολουθεί το Αριάδνη(22 knts) σε απόσταση που δε θυμιζε οτι είχαν ξεκινήσει με μισή ώρα διαφορά απο Ηράκλειο. 
Για το θέμα της αυξομείωσης εχουμε πεί και στο θέμα του Φαιστός παλάς που παρατηρήθηκε το ίδιο φαινομενο.

----------


## Νικόλας

καμαρωτό καμαρωτό στόλιζε όπως πάντα το μεγάλο μασ λιμάνι
για τος φίλους του πλοίου !! :Very Happy: 
KNOSSOS PALACE.jpg

----------


## nickosps

Κνωσσός Παλάς από το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε.
DSCN0309.JPG

----------


## konigi

Καλησπέρα και απο μένα!!!δυστυχώς λόγω προσωπικών υποχρεώσεων δεν πρόλαβα την άφιξη του Φεστός αλλά στο Κνωσσός είμαι εδώ παρών με το φίλο μου το Νικολάκη...
DSC00009.JPG

DSC00010.JPG

DSC00013.JPG

DSC00016.JPG

DSC00017.JPG

----------


## konigi

Συνεχίζεται...
DSC00019.JPG

DSC00020.JPG

DSC00021.JPG

DSC00023.JPG

DSC00024.JPG

----------


## konigi

και ακομα μερικές...

DSC00025.JPG

DSC00026.JPG

DSC00027.JPG

DSC00028.JPG

DSC00029.JPG

----------


## konigi

και οι τελεθταίες...τα υπόλοιπα ο Νικολάκης....απο άλλη οπτική γωνία..

DSC00031.JPG

DSC00037.JPG

DSC00038.JPG

DSC00039.JPG

DSC00040.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Κώστα φοβερές φωτογραφίες...τελικά είδες που οι ασύρματοι χρειάστηκαν; Εγώ όμως αγαπητό nautilia ήμουν ακριβώς απέναντι από τον Κώστα....

----------


## ndimitr93

Ξεκινάμε...4 μέρη γεμάτα χρώμα και παλάτι!! 

Καλά βλέπω ή με γελούν τα μάτια μου;...μπα δεν με γελούν...ο konigi εκείνη τη στιγμή φωτογράφιζε αυτή την φωτογραφία... :Wink: 
P4033987.JPG

P4033997.JPG

P4034001.JPG

P4034008.JPG

P4034009.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Συνέχεια της άφιξης και παραμονή...Να σημειώσουμε ότι ήρθε με καθυστέρηση και για αυτό έφυγε και γρήγορα....η παραμονή του ήταν μικρή:sad: :Wink: 
P4034021.JPG

P4034027.JPG

P4034031.JPG

P4034054.JPG

P4034063.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Πρώτο μέρος αναχώρησης....ήμουν μόνος μου και πρόλαβα και πήγα κατάπλωρα να το προλάβω... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Razz: 
P4034083.JPG

P4034087.JPG

P4034090.JPG

P4034093.JPG

P4034100.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Και οι τελευταίες όπου το Κνωσσός Παλάς χανόταν στην ομίχλη..... :Surprised: 
P4034104.JPG

P4034109.JPG

P4034120.JPG

P4034124.JPG

P4034135.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Θέλω να δώσω πολλά συγχαρητήρια στους φίλους ndimitr93 και konigi για το πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ από την άφιξη και την αναχώρηση του Παλατιού στην Σούδα!!Σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ και τους δύο!*

----------


## vinman

Μπράβο παιδιά!!
Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες!!

----------


## nickosps

Συγχαρητήρια στους φωτορεπόρτερ μας  που μας δίνουν καθημερινά τέτοιες εικόνες και μας κάνουν να νιώθουμε ότι βρισκόμαστε εκεί μαζί τους!

----------


## konigi

Καλημέρα και πάλι σε όλους!!! Το τίμ του Ναυτιλία στην Σούδα έκανε και σήμερα το καθήκον του!!!Εν μέσω καταρακτώδους βρόχης ήμασταν παρών στην άφιξη του Κνωσσός....
DSC00079.JPG

DSC00081.JPG

DSC00082.JPG

DSC00084.JPG

DSC00086.JPG

----------


## konigi

Υπομονή!!!Υπάρχει και συνέχεια... :Very Happy:  :Wink: 
Πιστλευω το αξίζουμε αν δέιτε τι συνέβη παρακάτω..
DSC00089.JPG

DSC00090.JPG

DSC00091.JPG

DSC00092.JPG

DSC00093.JPG

----------


## konigi

Μικρό διάλειμμα και επανερχόμαστε..να ανεβάσουμε και τις υπόλοιπες..

----------


## konigi

εδώ είμαστε..

----------


## Ergis

παιδια απο κινηση πως πηγε;;;;πηρε πραμα;;;;;

----------


## konigi

Πήρε γύρω στα 1500 άτομα σχολεία μόνο!!!
Και συνεχίζουμε..

----------


## konigi

Θέλετε και άλλες?χιχιχιχιχι :Very Happy:  :Wink:

----------


## konigi

Και οι τελευταίες απο μένα...

----------


## ndimitr93

Και η σειρά μου τώρα....φτάνω με το ποδήλατο ενώ η έριχνε καρεκλοπόδαρα!!! Τον Κώστα δεν τον είχα βρει και τράβαγα με βροχή πάνω στο ποδήλατο....Αφού πρώτα έφαγα ένα κύμα στα πόδια από το πρόσω του Κνωσσός, άρχισε η επιβίβαση και η βροχή σταμάτησε....η συνέχεια μετά.....!! :Wink: 
P4073963.JPG

P4073964.JPG

P4073968.JPG

P4073969.JPG

P4073972.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Και συνεχίζω....ο Κώστας άφαντος με το παπάκι του και εγώ συνεχίζω να βρέχομαι μέχρι να δέσει το πλοίο....μετά βρίσκω τον Κώστα με το αμάξι και αφήνω το ποδήλατο στα εκδοτήρια της ΑΝΕΚ και μπαίνω στο OPC.......πάμε απέναντι και περιμένουμε την αναχώρηση!!!
P4073975.JPG

P4073978.JPG

P4073980.JPG

P4073983.JPG

P4073987.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Και συνεχίζω.....περιμένμουμε την αναχώρηση μέσα στο αμάξι και οι δύο και τελικά αναχωρεί με καταρρακτώδη βροχή...πραγματικά μέσα σε δύο λεπτά χάθηκε στον ορίζοντα!!!.... :Wink: 
P4074001.JPG

P4074002.JPG

P4074004.JPG

P4074010.JPG

P4074019.JPG

----------


## ndimitr93

Και τελευταίο γιατί βιάζομαι για το Φαιστός....βραχήκαμε όσο δεν πήγαινε αλλά άξιζε τον κόπο....τα σχόλια δικά σας..!!! :Razz:  :Wink: 
P4074023.JPG

P4074024.JPG

P4074028.JPG

P4074030.JPG

P4074035.JPG

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Φίλοι konigi και ndimitr93 για άλλη μία φορά είστε καταπληκτικοί* *κάνατε καταπληκτική* *δουλειά αν και οι συνθήκες ήταν πολύ άσχημες, σας ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!*

----------


## meco

Από τις πιο ωραίες φωτογραφίες για τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία που έχω δει. Ίσως να φταίει το γκρίζο του καιρού η βροχή, δεν ξέρω...

Τα παιδιά που επιβιβάστηκαν στο πλοίο ήταν προφανώς παιδιά που επέστρεφαν από πολυήμερες. Δε νομίζω να πήγαν τα "Χανιωτάκια" εκδρομή με το (έστω και πρώην) "ηρακλειώτικο" βαπόρι.

----------


## ndimitr93

> Από τις πιο ωραίες φωτογραφίες για τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία που έχω δει. Ίσως να φταίει το γκρίζο του καιρού η βροχή, δεν ξέρω...
> 
> Τα παιδιά που επιβιβάστηκαν στο πλοίο ήταν προφανώς παιδιά που επέστρεφαν από πολυήμερες. Δε νομίζω να πήγαν τα "Χανιωτάκια" εκδρομή με το (έστω και πρώην) "ηρακλειώτικο" βαπόρι.


Το Κνωσσός που ήρθε πρώτο πήρε μαθητές από το Λεκανοπέδιο και τους επιστρέφει στις βάσεις τους....το Φαιστός δε έφερε μαθητές από την Αττική τους οποίους θα ξαναπάρει το Σάββατο στο δρομολόγιο από Ηράκλειο προς Πειραιά που τονίζω ότι είναι και για επιβάτες, δηλδή μπορούν να ταξιδέψουν από τα Χανιά το Σάββατο απλοί άνθρωποι σαν και εμάς!!!

----------


## vinman

Σήμερα το απόγευμα μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι!!
Για τους φίλους Leo,scoufgian,Prytanis και Dimitris!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34960


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34961


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34962


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34963


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34964

----------


## vinman

...και η συνέχεια της εισόδου...και μέρος της μανούβρας του!!
Για τους φίλους Thanasis89,sylver23,giannisk88,voyager και marsant!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34965


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34966


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34967


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34968


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 34969

----------


## dimitris

Ευχαριστω Μανωλη!!! απο ενα βαπορι που μπορει εξωτερικα να ειναι "κουτι" αλλα στα υπολοιπα ειναι αυτο που γραφει "ΠΑΛΑΤΙ" :Wink:

----------


## scoufgian

Μανωλη σε ευχαριστω για τις υπεροχες φωτογραφιες τοσο του Παλατιου οσο και του Ελυρου......Να σαι καλα

----------


## giannisk88

Φίλε Μάνο ευχαριστω πάρα πολύ για τις φανταστικές φωτογραφίες!!!
Πεντακάθαρες πεντάμορφες και λεπτομερείς!!!

----------


## prutanis

Μανωλη να σαι παντα καλα ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## sylver23

Βλέπω ξέδωσες παλι σήμερα.Ευχαριστώ !!

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μανώλη ! Όλες τις φωτογραφίες σου τις ζήλεψα ! Ήταν υπέροχες !

----------


## vinman

Χθές το πρωί στο λιμάνι..!

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ContentId=5982

----------


## vinman

..και μία απο την αριστερή βαρδιόλα του Ιθάκη,φτάνοντας στο λιμάνι το απόγευμα της Κυριακής..!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35705

----------


## .voyager

To Κnossos Palace προσεγγίζοντας χθες τον Πειραιά.

----------


## jumpman

Τα Παλάτια πλέον έχουν και ζωντανή μουσική.Στο πλωριό σαλόνι υπάρχει ζωντανό μουσικό πρόγραμμα με μουσικούς και τραγουδιστές, ενώ και η Disco του πλοίου ξανά πήρε τη θέση του σαλονιού μη-καπνιζόντων.

----------


## .voyager

> H Disco του πλοίου ξανά πήρε τη θέση του σαλονιού μη-καπνιζόντων.


Eννοείς ότι όλα τα υπόλοιπα σαλόνια είναι καπνιζόντων;  :Confused:

----------


## Leo

Κι αν είναι, κοντός ψαλμός αλληλούια, η 1 Ιουλίου έφθασε...κεφάλια μέσα. Ζητούνται ανοιχτά καταστρώματα... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## marioskef

> Eννοείς ότι όλα τα υπόλοιπα σαλόνια είναι καπνιζόντων;



Τα υπόλοιπα σαλόνια είναι και καπνιζόντνων. Κάποιες περιοχές για του καπνίζοντες και κάποιες για μη... (τώρα πόσο το σέβονται είναι άλλο θέμα)

Το συγκεκριμένο ήταν το μόνο αποκλειστικά μη καπνιζόντων και συνήθως το πιο ήρεμο από όλα

----------


## .voyager

> Τα υπόλοιπα σαλόνια είναι και καπνιζόντνων. Κάποιες περιοχές για του καπνίζοντες και κάποιες για μη... (τώρα πόσο το σέβονται είναι άλλο θέμα)


Θεωρώ πως το σωστό θα ήταν το αντίστροφο, με εκπλήσσει που μια ναυτιλιακή σε τέτοιου είδους πλοία ακολουθει τέτοια πολιτική. 
Ευτυχώς, πλησιάζει ο Ιούλιος, όπως λες κι εσύ Leo.

----------


## vinman

Oπλίζω τη φωτογραφική μου...και την Παρασκευή στις 14.00 (πρώτα ο Θεός) έχει ταξιδάκι προς Ηράκλειο με το Κνωσός... :Wink: 
Επιστροφή απο Ηράκλειο Κυριακή βράδυ στις 22.45 με το ίδιο.. :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

> Oπλίζω τη φωτογραφική μου...και την Παρασκευή στις 14.00 έχει ταξιδάκι προς Ηράκλειο με το Κνωσός...
> Επιστροφή απο Ηράκλειο Κυριακή βράδυ στις 22.45 με το ίδιο..


Oποτε Δευτερα....λαβετε φαγετε!

----------


## speedrunner

Σήμερα το πρωί στον Πειραιά

----------


## vinman

Απο το διπλό ταξίδι μου με το Κνωσός έβγαλα πάρα πολλές φωτογραφίες που θα τις παρουσιάσω σιγά σιγά...!!!
Σαν πρώτο δείγμα όμως θα ήθελα να ανεβάσω τρείς απο αυτές που τράβηξα χθές το βράδυ φεύγοντας απο Ηράκλειο και μου αρέσουν πολύ...!!!
Την στιγμή που φωτογράφιζα το πλοίο είναι σε πλήρη κίνηση...!!
Θα ήθελα να τις αφιερώσω σε όλο το forum και ιδιαίτερα στον φίλο giannisk88 που βρισκόταν στο λιμάνι χθές το βράδυ...!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38815


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38816


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38817

----------


## vinman

Ας δούμε και δύο απο τις καμπίνες του Παλατιού!
Στην πρώτη και δεύτερη φωτογραφία Lux καμπίνα απο την οποία δεν λείπει τίποτα...Μόνο μειονέκτημα ότι δεν υπάρχουν καθόλου  στην πλώρη όπως σε άλλα πλοία (π.χ. Έλυρος).

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38943


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38944



Και τετράκλινη εσωτερική που στο ταξίδι της επιστροφής την έδιναν σαν δίκλινη...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38946

----------


## MILTIADIS

η τριτη φωτογραφια νομιζω οτι μιλαει απο μονη της ως προς την ανεση στις τετρακλινες... :Wink:

----------


## hsw

> η τριτη φωτογραφια νομιζω οτι μιλαει απο μονη της ως προς την ανεση στις τετρακλινες...


... η οποία δεν υπάρχει στα superfast...Τέλος πάντων, μην λέμε τα ίδια συνέχεια και επαναλαμβανόμαστε... Πάντως έχω να πω πως ούτε στο Ευρώπη Παλάς (άρα και Ολυμπία Παλάς) οι Lux είναι στην πλώρη.

----------


## giannisk88

> Απο το διπλό ταξίδι μου με το Κνωσός έβγαλα πάρα πολλές φωτογραφίες που θα τις παρουσιάσω σιγά σιγά...!!!
> Σαν πρώτο δείγμα όμως θα ήθελα να ανεβάσω τρείς απο αυτές που τράβηξα χθές το βράδυ φεύγοντας απο Ηράκλειο και μου αρέσουν πολύ...!!!
> Την στιγμή που φωτογράφιζα το πλοίο είναι σε πλήρη κίνηση...!!
> Θα ήθελα να τις αφιερώσω σε όλο το forum και ιδιαίτερα στον φίλο giannisk88 που βρισκόταν στο λιμάνι χθές το βράδυ...!!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38815
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 38816
> ...


Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ φιλε μου!!!
Πραγματικά!!
Με συγχωρείς που καθυστέρησα 1 μέρα (αντε 2 επειδή σήμερα εχουμε 13) αλλα δεν τις είχα δεί!!Αψογος!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Mία φώτο από την αναχώρηση τού από την Σούδα τότε που έβρεχε πολύ....θυμάσαι Κώστα;;;:mrgreen::mrgreen:  Αφιερωμένη στον MILTIADIS, Nissos Mykonos και eliasaslan... :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Mία φώτο από την αναχώρηση τού από την Σούδα τότε που έβρεχε πολύ....θυμάσαι Κώστα;;;Αφιερωμένη στον MILTIADIS, Nissos Mykonos και eliasaslan...


να σαι καλα ρε νικο! :Smile: χαμος στην Σουδα! :Wink: ανοιξανε οι ουρανοι με το που παρουσιαστηκε τοτε το ''ηρακλειωτικο'':mrgreen:

----------


## vinman

O χώρος που υπάρχει το ελικοδρόμιο και στον οποίο όταν το Παλάτι πετάει με 30 κόμβους δεν μπορείς εύκολα να κάτσεις εκεί...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39054



Η πισίνα του πλοίου την ημέρα και την νύχτα..!!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39055

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39057



Επίσης και στις δύο πλευρές του καταστρώματος πίσω απο την γέφυρα ''σε παίρνει ο άνεμος'' στους 30 κόμβους...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39058

----------


## sylver23

Μανωλη απο το συγκεκριμένο ταξίδι σου στην κρήτη μας έφερες παρα πολύ καλο υλικο.Εδωσες ρεστα στις νυχτερινες ιδιαιτερα!!Να σαι καλα να μας φερνεις τετοιες ομορφιες :Smile:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Mία φώτο από την αναχώρηση τού από την Σούδα τότε που έβρεχε πολύ....θυμάσαι Κώστα;;;:mrgreen::mrgreen:  Αφιερωμένη στον MILTIADIS, Nissos Mykonos και eliasaslan...


*Να 'σαι καλά Νίκο!!Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!*

----------


## ndimitr93

Όταν είχε έρθει τότε στη Σούδα....με τον κατακλυσμό........!!!!!!!Αφιερωμένη στον Vinman :Razz:  :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Όταν είχε έρθει τότε στη Σούδα....με τον κατακλυσμό........!!!!!!!Αφιερωμένη στον Vinman


Nα'σαι καλά Νίκο!!
Ανταποδίδω με την παρακάτω φωτογραφία!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39457

----------


## ndimitr93

> Nα'σαι καλά Νίκο!!
> Ανταποδίδω με την παρακάτω φωτογραφία!!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39457


Εσύ φωτογραφίζεις από πάνω και εγώ από κάτω......καλά πάμε!!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## vinman

Μερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα απο το εσωτερικό του Παλατιού!

Εστιατόριο a la carte 

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39550


Λεπτομέρεια απο το εστιατόριο...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39551


Η έξοδος του εστιατορίου

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39552


Ένας απο τους χώρους των αεροπορικών καθισμάτων

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39553


Και οι πολυθρόνες που ''προσφέρουν'' μασάζ ''έναντι αμοιβής''..!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39554

----------


## ndimitr93

Τέρμα, θα κάνω έκκληση στις Μινωικές να μην ξαναφήσουν τον Μανώλη να ταξιδέψει!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

----------


## vinman

> Τέρμα, θα κάνω έκκληση στις Μινωικές να μην ξαναφήσουν τον Μανώλη να ταξιδέψει!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Μιας και δεν θα με αφησουν ξανά να μπώ σε πλοίο των Μινωικών...........η Disco με τον γυάλινο θόλο όπως φαίνεται απο το κατάστρωμα..!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39577


...πολύ θα ήθελα να ήμουν μέσα...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39578


..η πισίνα είχε νερό αλλά και δίχτυ...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39579


Το μπάρ του καταστρώματος

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39580


..και μέρος του σαλονιού King Minos που βρίσκεται πλώρα...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39581

----------


## ndimitr93

Εκεί μωρέ δεν σταματώ κι εγώ.......σαν τον Μανώλη ένα πράγμα!!:mrgreen::mrgreen: Η πλώρη μανουβράροντας για να δέσει στις 3-4-09!!! Μανώλη έχω κι άλλες...!!!!!!!:mrgreen:

----------


## vinman

Έχοντας αφήσει τον Πειραιά....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39663



...και λίγο πριν τον απόπλου...στο αριστερό κατάστρωμα δίπλα απο τα σαλόνια....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 39664

----------


## vinman

¶λλη μία νυχτερινή,εν πλώ,έχοντας αφήσει το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου!
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους και ιδιαίτερα στον φίλο Vortigern!

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ContentId=7240

----------


## f/b kefalonia

Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!!!!!Μπραβο!!!!!

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!!!!!Μπραβο!!!!!


Ωραια  φωτο μπραβο..Σε ευχαριστουμε ...

----------


## nkr

Το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ παινοντας στο λιμανι του Πειραια.Αφιερωμενη σ ολο το forum!!!!

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ContentId=7254

----------


## raflucgr

Knossos Palace seen on an afternoon arrival in july 2008.

Enjoy!

----------


## giannisk88

> Knossos Palace seen on an afternoon arrival in july 2008.
> 
> Enjoy!


Just a live photo!!!
Very beautiful!
Thank you very much Lucas!!Have a nice day!

Greek:
Απλά ζωντανή φωτό!!!
Πολύ όμορφη!
Ευχαριστούμε παρα πολύ Lucas!!Καλή σου μέρα!

----------


## jumpman

Τι έπαθε σήμερα το παλάτι και πάει μόνο με 22,5 μίλια ενώ θα έπρεπε να πηγαίνει με καμιά 30; Αν συνεχίσει να κινείται έτσι το Superfast θα το προσπεράσει και το παλάτι θα αργήσει πολύ στο δρομολόγιό του. 

Τώρα μόλις άνοιξε στα 29,2. Μάλλον λάθος του ais θα είναι πάλι, οπότε λάθος post.

----------


## diagoras

συμφωνω απολυτως τα καλυτερα βαπορια μας με διαφορα

----------


## diagoras

μη χ...ω αντι το κνωσσος να ειναι κιτρινομαυρο.......

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Κνωσός Παλάς...* ¶φιξη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά 14 Ιουνίου 2009.

DSCN1252.jpg

DSCN1253.jpg

DSCN1254.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*F/B Κνωσός Παλάς...* Πειραιάς 14 Ιουνίου 2009.

DSCN1255.jpg

DSCN1256.jpg

DSCN1257.jpg

----------


## Naias II

Ο επαγγελματισμός σε όλο του το μεγαλείο. Αριστουργήματα :wink:

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

> *F/B Κνωσός Παλάς...* Πειραιάς 14 Ιουνίου 2009.
> 
> DSCN1255.jpg
> 
> DSCN1256.jpg
> 
> DSCN1257.jpg


Τελιες...:wink: σε ευχαριστουμε..

----------


## nikosdet

Πραγματικά υπέροχες φωτογραφίες!
Ευχαριστούμε!  :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

Ένα δωράκι για τον φίλο Heraklion που εχει τα γενέθλια του :Very Happy: ....
100_0645.jpg

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## DimitrisT

Το παλάτι στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά φωτο από το Νήσος Χίος.

----------


## DimitrisT

26/6 Το Παλάτι δεμένο στον Πειραιά
DSCF0681.jpg

DSCF0682.jpg

DSCF0683.jpg

DSCF0684.jpg

DSCF0685.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Καθώς το Χίος γυρίζει για να βγει από το λιμάνι :wink:
DSCF0735.jpg

DSCF0736.jpg

DSCF0737.jpg

DSCF0740.jpg

DSCF0741.jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

πολυ ωραιες φιλε Δημητρη Τ!ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## gtogias

Το Κνωσσός Παλάς δεμένο στο γνωστό του σημείο, τον Οκτώβριο του 2005, με τα "πράσινα" σινιάλα:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46268

----------


## opelmanos

Και μια από μένα.Δεκέμβριος 2003.Την τράβηξα λιγες μέρες μετά οταν πρωτομπάρκαρα στον ΤΕΟ

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46267

----------


## vinman

Κυριακή 28 Ιουνίου,φεύγοντας απο το Ηράκλειο!!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 46424

----------


## vinman

¶λλες δύο απο την χθεσινομεσημεριανή αναχώρηση του πλοίου απο το Ηράκλειο!!

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ContentId=9042

http://www.nautilia.gr/gallery.asp?C...ContentId=9044

----------


## MILTIADIS

ειναι ολες πολυ ωραιες οπως παντα αλλωστε!

----------


## vinman

Για τους φίλους DimitrisT,Miltiadis,giannisk88,ελμεψη,marsant και Xidianakis!
Σαν να περνά ξυστά απο τον πράσινο του Ηρακλείου φαίνεται!!Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47402

Αρχίζει σιγά σιγά να παίρνει την στροφή έξω απο το λιμάνι...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47403

...και ρότα για Πειραιά...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47404

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ .Νοέμβριος 2007 
KNOSSOS PALACE.jpg

----------


## marsant

Φιλε vinman τελειες οι φωτογραφιες σου,σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## DimitrisT

Πολύ καλές οι φωτογραφίες σας φίλοι μου ,σας ευχαριστούμε .Να σαι καλά φίλε Vinman,thanx.

----------


## diagoras

Παλιοτερη αφιξη του στο Ηρακλειο.Καλοκαιρι του 2006 
0367[1].jpg

----------


## MILTIADIS

vinman,dimitrisvolos&diagoras πολυ ομορφες οι φωτογραφιες σας!ευχαριστουμε πολυ :Smile:

----------


## giannisk88

> Για τους φίλους DimitrisT,Miltiadis,giannisk88,ελμεψη,marsant και Xidianakis!
> Σαν να περνά ξυστά απο τον πράσινο του Ηρακλείου φαίνεται!!Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47402
> 
> Αρχίζει σιγά σιγά να παίρνει την στροφή έξω απο το λιμάνι...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47403
> 
> ...και ρότα για Πειραιά...Συνημμένο Αρχείο 47404


Φίλε μου Μάνο έγραψες!!!!!
Οι φωτο είναι πραγματικά απίστευτες!!!
Με συγχωρείτε που γυρνάω 2,5 μέρες πριν αλλα σήμερα τις είδα και δε μπορούσα να τις αφήσω ασχολίαστες!!!:wink:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

καλημέρα σε όλους! το knossos ή το faistos palace την προηγούμενη εβδομαδα, στην αρχή της κιολας απ' ότι θυμαμαι σε ημερίσιο δρομολογιο εφτασε τους 30,9 κομβους...συμφωνα παντα με το ais..

----------


## orisibios

> καλημέρα σε όλους! το knossos ή το faistos palace την προηγούμενη εβδομαδα, στην αρχή της κιολας απ' ότι θυμαμαι σε ημερίσιο δρομολογιο εφτασε τους 30,9 κομβους...συμφωνα παντα με το ais..


Πολυ συχνο αυτο πλεον.
Ακομη και σε βραδυνο μπορει να δεις τετοιες ταχυτητες λογω καθυστερησης...

----------


## Leo

¶φιξη στον Πειραιά από ημερήσιο, Κυριακή απόγευμα, όπως δεν το έχετε ξαναδεί.

----------


## sylver23

Λεο για σένα εξαιρετικά!

Με τον Θανάση 89 ξεκινήσαμε για εκδρομούλα Ηρακλειο ,Αγιο Νικόλα,Σητεία και Ιεράπετρα στις 26 Ιουνίου.
Πρωτη στάση στον καταπέλτη του Κνωσσός ώστε να αφήσουμε έναν φίλο του Θάνου.Η ωρα 10.50.
Το Κνωσσός αναχωρούσε 11.00
Πήγαμε με το αμάξι μέχρι την είσοδο για το Κουλε και απο κει και πέρα ρίξαμε μία τρεχάλα για να προλάβουμε την αναχώρηση.Το πρωινό το κάψαμε στανταρ.
Ολα αυτά επειδή μεχρι τότε δεν έιχαμε δει αναχώρηση απο κεί και είχα υποσχεθεί και στον Λεο οτι θα πάω για φωτο.

11.10 τελικά έλυσε κάβους και ξεκόλλησε απο τον μώλο.
Σιγά σιγά το θηρίο μας πλησίασε.
Αφού πέρασε δίπλα απο ένα σπόρο τράβηξε για Πειραιά

----------


## Leo

Σας ευχαριστώ και του δύο γαι την αφιέρωση και ανταποδίδω με το παρπάνω *πόστ*.

----------


## theofilos-ship

Αφιερωμενες σε ολους τους λατρεις του βαποριου:mrgreen:

100_0731.jpg
100_0738.jpg
100_0732.jpg
100_0755.jpg
100_0791.jpg

----------


## theofilos-ship

100_0792.jpg

100_0807.jpg

100_0809.jpg

100_0857.jpg

----------


## DimitrisT

Το Κνωσός Παλάς δεμένο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά (από το κατάστρωμα του Ν. Χίος)

----------


## MILTIADIS

> 100_0792.jpg
> 
> 100_0807.jpg
> 
> 100_0809.jpg
> 
> 100_0857.jpg


 ωραιος ο theofilos-ship!!! :Razz:

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

Εξαιρετικες φωτο παιδιαα!!!συγχαρητηρια σε ολους σας

----------


## xidianakis

λιγη ηλιοθεραπεια δεν βλαπτει!!!
αφηερωμενη στον vinman :Wink: 

12052009.jpg

----------


## ndimitr93

Αναχωρεί με προορισμο τον Πειραιά σήμερα το μεσημέρι......Αφιερωμένες στον Αρτέμη :Wink:

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> Αναχωρεί με προορισμο τον Πειραιά σήμερα το μεσημέρι......Αφιερωμένες στον Αρτέμη 
> P7260551.jpg
> 
> P7260554.jpg
> 
> P7260564.jpg


*Το nautilia.gr είναι παντού...Μπράβο Νίκο πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες!!
Μία φωτογραφία του παλατιού την ώρα που έκανε προσπέραση στο Λατώ στο οποίο ήμουν επιβάτης την Παρασκευή.Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά σε εσένα!!
*P7245348.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Αναχωρεί με προορισμο τον Πειραιά σήμερα το μεσημέρι......Αφιερωμένες στον Αρτέμη 
> P7260551.jpg
> 
> P7260554.jpg
> 
> P7260564.jpg


Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες σου!!!!!!Πάρε κ απο μένα άλλη μία....σε μια αναχώρηση του για Πειραιά!!!!!!!!!Πάντως πολύ επιβλητικό βαπόρι...εε??
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50740

----------


## diagoras

Δεν λες τιπτα φιλε αρτεμιε!!!Βαπορι με τα ολα του

----------


## theofilos-ship

> Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τις ωραίες φωτογραφίες σου!!!!!!Πάρε κ απο μένα άλλη μία....σε μια αναχώρηση του για Πειραιά!!!!!!!!!Πάντως πολύ επιβλητικό βαπόρι...εε??
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50740


Και μια απο εμενα για τον φιλο Αρτεμι:mrgreen:100_0793.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Και μια απο εμενα για τον φιλο Αρτεμι:mrgreen:100_0793.jpg


Πωωωω καλός το Μανωλιό.......Ευχαριστώ!!!Δικιά σου.....μια με τον ΒΑΠΟΡΑ με το που έχει βγει απο το λιμάνι κ αρχίζει τα παιχνιδάκια με τα κύματα!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 50775

----------


## Chris_Chania

Κ απο μένα μερικές φωτό του Knossos Palace απο τις 24/07

----------


## vinman

Φεύγοντας απο το Ηράκλειο στις 12 Αυγούστου!

----------


## Rocinante

Καπου σε καποιο θεμα ειδα οτι ο φιλος Heraklion ανακοινωνε οτι σημερα ντυνεται στο χακι. Με συγκινηση ειδα οτι ηταν μεχρι τις 3 ωρα το πρωι στο αγαπημενο του φορουμ. Εψαξα να βρω καμια παλιοτερη φωτογραφια που να εχει καποια σχεση με τον φιλο μας. Βρηκα μια που τραβηχτηκε ανημερα χριστουγεννα. 
Νικο να εισαι παντα καλα και να περασει γρηγορα ο καιρος για να εισαι παλι κοντα μας.

IMG_0100.JPG

----------


## vinman

> Καπου σε καποιο θεμα ειδα οτι ο φιλος Heraklion ανακοινωνε οτι σημερα ντυνεται στο χακι. Με συγκινηση ειδα οτι ηταν μεχρι τις 3 ωρα το πρωι στο αγαπημενο του φορουμ. Εψαξα να βρω καμια παλιοτερη φωτογραφια που να εχει καποια σχεση με τον φιλο μας. Βρηκα μια που τραβηχτηκε ανημερα χριστουγεννα. 
> Νικο να εισαι παντα καλα και να περασει γρηγορα ο καιρος για να εισαι παλι κοντα μας.
> 
> IMG_0100.JPG


Nα αφιερώσω και εγώ μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου στον Νίκο και να του ευχηθώ καλό στρατιωτικό!

----------


## leonidas

Κνωσσος Παλας αυτη τη στιγμη με 30 κομβους !  :Very Happy:

----------


## mpakos

Για άλλη μία φορά πετάει η καραβάρα μας

----------


## minoan.festos_palace

> Για άλλη μία φορά πετάει η καραβάρα μας


και αυτη τη φορα ειμαι κ εγω μεσα!! εχει λιγο κυματακι αλλα οπως ειναι λογικο τ καραβι δν καταλαβαινει τπτ!!

----------


## mpakos

και να θέλει να καταλάβει το κυματάκι δεν μπορεί

----------


## Chris_Chania

Το παλάτι στον Πειραιά στις 7 Αυγούστου

----------


## Chris_Chania

Κ η συνέχεια...

----------


## vinman

Και με το Κνωσσός το περαμένο Σάββατο οι φωτογραφίες είναι μέσα στην θολούρα απο το διάσπαρτο στρώμα καπνού που υπήρχε στην ατμόσφαιρα απο την φωτιά στην Αττική.....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53668

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 53669

----------


## heraklion

Ευχαριστώ τον Rocinante και τον Vinman για τα μυνήματά τους παραπάνω.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Αναχώρηση του Κνωσός Παλάς στις 21/8/2009 και ώρα 22:55.Φωτογραφία από την Πειραϊκή...
P8217015.jpg
Αφιερωμένη στους vinman,ndimitr93 και heraklion...*

----------


## ndimitr93

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη.... :Wink:  :Cool:

----------


## vinman

> *Αναχώρηση του Κνωσός Παλάς στις 21/8/2009 και ώρα 22:55.Φωτογραφία από την Πειραϊκή...*
> *P8217015.jpg*
> *Αφιερωμένη στους vinman,ndimitr93 και heraklion...*


 
Μπράβο Γιάννη!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!

----------


## vinman

Για τον φίλο Nissos Mykonos...αναχώρηση απο το Ηράκλειο στις 28 Ιουνίου!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 55367

----------


## konigi

Λίγα λεπτά μετά την σημερινή μας άφιξή... :Wink:

----------


## Thanasis89

Κνωσός Παλάς σε Αναχώρησή του από το Ηράκλειο...

----------


## nautical96

Το Κνωσσος Παλας Χθες στο λιμάνι το Πειραιά 
αφιερωμένη στους:Leo, Nissos Mykonos, eliasaslan, Trakman, giannisk88, Eng, Naxos, cpt babis, diagoras, DimitrisT, ελμεψη, hayabusa, kapas, Laz94, leonidas, Maroulis Nikos, .voyager, Τss apollon, seaways lover, Thanasis89 και vinman
[ATTACH][ATTACH]Εικόνα 091.jpg[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]

----------


## cpt babis

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε μου !!!!
Να εισαι καλα!!!
Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Το Κνωσσος Παλας Χθες στο λιμάνι το Πειραιά 
> αφιερωμένη στους:Leo, Nissos Mykonos, eliasaslan, Trakman, giannisk88, Eng, Naxos, cpt babis, diagoras, DimitrisT, ελμεψη, hayabusa, kapas, Laz94, leonidas, Maroulis Nikos, .voyager, Τss apollon, seaways lover, Thanasis89 και vinman
> [ATTACH][ATTACH]Εικόνα 091.jpg[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


_Σε ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω._
F/B *Κνωσος Παλας*...Πειραιας 24-10-2009. 
PHOTO 005.jpg

----------


## nautical96

σε ευχαρηστό πολύ καταπληκτική η φωτογραφία!!!

----------


## Leo

Για ένανα ακόμη εορτάζοντα! Το φίλο jumpman, ένα από τα αγαπημένα του πλοία την απογευματινή του άφιξη στον Πειραιά στις 12.07.09. Χρόνια Πολλά Δημήτρη!

P1190625.jpg

----------


## jumpman

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Leo για την αφιέρωση με μια υπέροχη φωτογραφία και για τα χρόνια πολλά. Έκανα το post αυτό εδώ μόνο και μόνο γιατί η φωτογραφία είναι πραγματικά υπέροχη. Και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## ndimitr93

Ας ευχηθώ και εγώ στον jumpman Χρονια Πολλά για την γιορτή του.... :Razz: 
Αναχώρηση από Σούδα τον Απρίλη.... :Wink: 
P4034093.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Κνωσος Παλας*...Πειραιας 24-10-2009.

PHOTO 022.jpg
_χαρισμενη σε ολους τους εορταζοντες σημερα_

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΚΝΟSSOS PALACE με απαγορευτικο στον πειραια.Για τον TSS APOLLON ,nikosnasia και τον silver 24

minoan (41).JPG

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> ΚΝΟSSOS PALACE με απαγορευτικο στον πειραια.Για τον TSS APOLLON ,nikosnasia και τον silver 24
> 
> minoan (41).JPG


Εισαι  Expert και στις νυχτερινες φωτο!!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Κνωσος Παλας*...Πειραιας 24-10-2009. 

PHOTO 028.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον Ben Bruce._

----------


## Harry14

> Ας ευχηθώ και εγώ στον jumpman Χρονια Πολλά για την γιορτή του....
> Αναχώρηση από Σούδα τον Απρίλη....
> P4034093.jpg


Tι εκανε στη Σουδα;

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Παιδιά καμιά φωτό που να φαίνονται τα πρυμιά προπελλάκια υπάρχει? ? Ενδιαφέρον πάντα τα ύφαλα από κάποιο παλάτι.....

----------


## ndimitr93

> Tι εκανε στη Σουδα;


Έκτακτα δρομολόγια για τις εκδρομές μαθητών....δες μερικές σελίδες πιο πίσω....υπάρχουν σχετικά ρεπορτάζ..... :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Το Knossos Palace(με ντουμανι) στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου λίγη ώρα πριν αναχωρησει για Πειραιά....Στον ndimitrh21,ston giannisk88,miltiadis, xidianaki k leo.
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62564

----------


## xidianakis

> Το Knossos Palace(με ντουμανι) στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου λίγη ώρα πριν αναχωρησει για Πειραιά....Στον ndimitrh21,ston giannisk88,miltiadis, xidianaki k leo.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62564


Σ' ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΑΡΤΕΜΗ! ΠΟΛΥ ΝΕΥΡΙΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΠΑΛΑΤΑΚΙ..... ΘΑ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΔΩΣΩ ΑΜΕΣΑ!!..

----------


## ndimitr93

KNOSSOS PALACE
Στην Σούδα τον Απρίλη του 2009 :Wink: 
Αφιερωμένη στους artmios sintihakis, BEN BRUCE, vinman και TSS Apollon... :Wink:

----------


## ΛΕΒΕΝΤΟΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

Παιδια συγνωμη για την ενοχληση αλλα οι μινοικες το 09 εκαναν δρομολογια προς χανια?γιατι απο οτι ξερω εχουν σταματησει χρονια τωρα.. :Confused:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Παιδια συγνωμη για την ενοχληση αλλα οι μινοικες το 09 εκαναν δρομολογια προς χανια?γιατι απο οτι ξερω εχουν σταματησει χρονια τωρα..


Αν προσέξεις 4 ποστ πιο πίσω θα καταλάβεις τον λόγο....

----------


## opelmanos

> Το Knossos Palace(με ντουμανι) στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου λίγη ώρα πριν αναχωρησει για Πειραιά....Στον ndimitrh21,ston giannisk88,miltiadis, xidianaki k leo.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62564


Ελέος και αυτό καπνίζει ρε παιδιά :Cool: ?Κανένα να έχει συμορφωθεί με τους νόμους του καπνίσματος δεν υπάρχει ? :Wink:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Το Knossos Palace(με ντουμανι) στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου λίγη ώρα πριν αναχωρησει για Πειραιά....Στον ndimitrh21,ston giannisk88,miltiadis, xidianaki k leo.
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 62564


 μαυρισε μεχρι και ο πριγκιπας!:mrgreen:σ'ευχαριστω πολυ Αρτεμη!

----------


## nautical96

για πιο λόγο το κνοσος εχει δέσει σε αυτή την θέση?
knoss.JPG

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Ετήσια επισκευή παιδιά.

----------


## ndimitr93

Το πλοίο θα αντικατασταθεί έως την Δευτέρα 16-11 από το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ ΠΑΛΑΣ..... :Wink:

----------


## sylver23

Ας το δούμε δεμένο στην θέση αυτή (προλιμένα) σήμερα το μεσημέρι.

PB028987.jpg

PB028999.jpg

----------


## konigi

Παρασκευή 06.11.2009
 Ώρα 12:07...
 Βήρα καταπέλτες!!!! Μώλα όλα!!!!
DSC01202.JPG
 Με αργές αλλα σταθερές κινήσεις το πλοίο εξέρχεται του λιμένος.
DSC01209.JPG
DSC01211.JPG
 προορισμός η Ελευσίνα οπου και θα κάνει την *ε*τήσια του.
DSC01213.JPG
DSC01216.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Πολυ ωραιες φωτογραφιες του βαπορα φιλε konigi.Για να το δουμε και λιγο καιρο πριν στον Πειραια ετοιμο για το δρομολογιο του 
003.JPG

----------


## dokimakos21

*KNOSSOS PALACE*
*Σε μια απο τις προσεγγισεις του στην Ροδο με 5ημερες εκδρομες σχολειων το 2006...*

skan009.jpg

σάρωση0001.jpg

----------


## konigi

Χθές κατα την έξοδο του απο το μεγάλο λιμάνι.

----------


## MILTIADIS

> *KNOSSOS PALACE*
> *Σε μια απο τις προσεγγισεις του στην Ροδο με 5ημερες εκδρομες σχολειων το 2006...*


 Πολυ ωραιες φιλε dokimakos21!το πλοιο με τα παλια ωραια του σινιαλα..δεν θυμομουν οτι εχει φτασει μεχρι τη ροδο..

----------


## opelmanos

> *KNOSSOS PALACE*
> *Σε μια απο τις προσεγγισεις του στην Ροδο με 5ημερες εκδρομες σχολειων το 2006...*
> 
> skan009.jpg
> 
> σάρωση0001.jpg


Αυτό είναι ολόκληρο σχολικό συγκρότημα. Πω πω δεν θέλω να  φαντάζομαι πώς έκαναν το εσωτερικό του πλοίου πόσο μάλλον να δούλευα στο ξενοδοχειακό. Μανίκι που θα έφαγαν οι άνθρωποι.Αντε να προσπαθείς να επιβάλεις τον έλεγχο με τόσα παιδιά   :Sad: Σαν τι ζημιές που θα κάναν ..Οι γύφτοι και τα σχολέια είναι οι χειρότεροι επιβάτες για ένα πλοίο .Τα έχω ζήσει πίστεψε με

----------


## Apostolos

To πλοίο επέστρεψε στο πράσινο μετά απο ένα σύντομο δοκιμαστικό που πάτησε τους 26+ πρίν ακόμα περάσει την Πειραϊκή!

----------


## ndimitr93

Στη Σούδα για εκδρομές.... :Wink: 
Αφιερωμένη στους konigi, dokimakos21 και MILTIADIS...... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Στη Σούδα για εκδρομές....
> Αφιερωμένη στους konigi, dokimakos21 και MILTIADIS......


A ρε και να ημουν μαθητης!! :Wink: θα πηγαινα κατι εκδρομες.... :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

Κνωσσός Παλάς....
Σούδα, 7-04-09.......
Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Μίλτο....... :Wink:  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Συνάντηση την Παρασκευή 27 Νοεμβρίου λίγο πριν τις 16.00 με γραμμή για Πειραιά..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66962



*....και άλλη μία συνάντηση την Κυριακή 29 Νοεμβρίου κατά τις 17.15 με γραμμή για Ηράκλειο αυτή τη φορά...λίγο πριν πέσει η νύχτα...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66963


*Αφιερωμένες στους φίλους Leo,Artmios sintihakis,ndimitr93,captain nionios,giannisk88,Nissos mykonos,diagoras,Thanasis89,Trakman και Rocinante!!*

----------


## diagoras

Πανεμορφες φωτογραφιες φιλε Μανωλη.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Φίλε Μάνο ζωγράαφισες πάλι.....thanks!!!!Τα παλάτια την στιγμη που τα δείνουν όλα στην ταχύτητα......

----------


## Thanasis89

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μανώλη ! Υπέροχη η φωτογραφία...

----------


## stratoscy

Πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες και ωραίο βαπόρι καθώς και τα ομόσταυλα του (μιας και είναι ολοίδια  :Wink:  :Razz: )

----------


## DimitrisT

Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες φίλοι μου,σαςευχαριστούμε.
Χτεσινή αναχώρηση του Κνωσός από το λιμάνι του πειραιά,φωτογραφία από το λιμενοβραχίωνα του κόκκινου φάρου.Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου.

----------


## Thanasis89

Η φωτογραφία για τους καλούς μου φίλους Leo, Sylver, Trakman, Vinman και Γιάννη (Nissos Mykonos)... 

DSC01361.jpg

----------


## Leo

Σήμερα είχεσ ρέντα Θανάση, μας πήρε η μπάλα... Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Μανώλη και Θανάση σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις αφιερώσεις σας!Να είστε καλά!!
Για εσάς τους δύο και τους Leo,Sylver23,Trakman,artmios sintihakis και DimitrisT η επόμενη φωτογραφία του Παλατιού στις 24/7/2009..(Φωτογραφία από το Λατώ....)*
P7245348.JPG

----------


## Thanasis89

Είχα δώσει μια υπόσχεση Leo : Ότι μέχρι το επόμενο καλοκαίρι θα σας χαρίζω φωτογραφίες... Και μιας και το αρχείο μου είναι περιορισμένο σας τις χαρίζω σιγά σιγά... Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ Γιάννη !  :Very Happy:

----------


## cpt babis

To Κνωσσός Παλάς....
στον Πειραια...
palace_66351122009.JPG
Για τους Leo,ndimitr93,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,vinman,artmios sintihakis kai Trakman  :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Μπαμπη.Να σαι καλα

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Κνωσσός Παλάς....
> Σούδα, 7-04-09.......
> Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο Μίλτο.......


Ευχαριστω φιλε νικολα!!αντε και ελπιζω στην φετινη αφιξη να ειμαι και εγω παρων!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ndimitr93

> Ευχαριστω φιλε νικολα!!αντε και ελπιζω στην φετινη αφιξη να ειμαι και εγω παρων!!


Το ελπίζω!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Cpt babi thanks!!!!!KNOSSOS PALACE...Στρίβει,ανοίγει στροφές κ ανηφοριζει με άγριες διαθέσεις προς τον Πειραιά......Ετσι Θηριο μας........... :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67120

----------


## cpt babis

Πανεμορφη !!!
Να εισαι καλα Αρτεμη!!!
Σε ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## knossos palace

> Cpt babi thanks!!!!!KNOSSOS PALACE...Στρίβει,ανοίγει στροφές κ ανηφοριζει με άγριες διαθέσεις προς τον Πειραιά......Ετσι Θηριο μας...........
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67120


 δεν μασαει ΠΟΥΘΕΝΑ

----------


## DimitrisT

29/11 Το πλοίο έξω από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά με ρότα για Ηράκλειο.

----------


## DimitrisT

29/11 Αναχώρηση του πλοίου από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά.

----------


## kkouz

ΚΑΤΗΦΟΡΙΖΕΙ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ 10/12 ΓΙΑ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ ΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ 20 knots......ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ?

----------


## xidianakis

γιατι ειχε γινει καταληψη στο πλοιο απο την ΠΝΟ και κατεβαινει για να εκτελεσει το βραδινο του δρομολογιο...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΚNOSSOS PALACE στη ξεκινημα της ροτας για το ηρακλειο.Πισω του αχνοφαινετε το sea diamond.Eιμαστε στον πειραια του 2006

minoan (96).JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ΚNOSSOS PALACE στη ξεκινημα της ροτας για το ηρακλειο.Πισω του αχνοφαινετε το sea diamond.Eιμαστε στον πειραια του 2006
> 
> minoan (96).JPG


Πολυ ομορφη φωτογραφια  φιλε Ben....και ιστορικη πλεον,θα μπορουσα να πω!

----------


## HIGHSPEED 4

θα φυγει αποψε το knossos?

----------


## nikosdet

> θα φυγει αποψε το knossos?


Ταξιδεύει κανονικά! Γιατί να μην έφευγε; Αν εννοείς την απεργία, απλώς έφυγαν όλα μετά τις 12.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Καλή σας μέρα!!!¶λλη μια υπέροχη μέρα ξεκινά κ άλλο ένα ημερήσιο επίσης για την ναυαρχίδα των Μινωικών KNOSSOS PALACE!!11:ΟΟ 18-12-2009 το πάλάτι λύνει κάβους,ξεκολλά απο τον ντόκο στρίβει κ βάζει πλώρη για τον Πειραιά!!Το βαπόρι στην Κυριολέξία λάμπει κάτω απο τον χειμωνιάτικο ήλιο!!Αφιερωμένο όλο αυτο στον πολύ καλό φίλο MILTIADI που αύριο θα έχει την ευκαιρεία να ταξιδέψει με αυτό το πανέμορφο πλοίο για Ηράκλειο!!!!!Επίσης στους Leo,giannisk88,diagoras,Nissos Mikonos,cpt babis,Nick Maroulis!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69179

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69180

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69181

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69182

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69183

----------


## artmios sintihakis

To πλοίο με το μέγεθός του κ την ταχύτητα του έτσι όπως το βλέπεις κ στρίβει κ αναπτύσει ταχύτητα είναι εκπληκτικο.... :Very Happy: 
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69184

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 69185

----------


## MILTIADIS

> Καλή σας μέρα!!!¶λλη μια υπέροχη μέρα ξεκινά κ άλλο ένα ημερήσιο επίσης για την ναυαρχίδα των Μινωικών KNOSSOS PALACE!!11:ΟΟ 18-12-2009 το πάλάτι λύνει κάβους,ξεκολλά απο τον ντόκο στρίβει κ βάζει πλώρη για τον Πειραιά!!Το βαπόρι στην Κυριολέξία λάμπει κάτω απο τον χειμωνιάτικο ήλιο!!Αφιερωμένο όλο αυτο στον πολύ καλό φίλο MILTIADI που αύριο θα έχει την ευκαιρεία να ταξιδέψει με αυτό το πανέμορφο πλοίο για Ηράκλειο!!!!!Επίσης στους Leo,giannisk88,diagoras,Nissos Mikonos,cpt babis,Nick Maroulis!





> To πλοίο με το μέγεθός του κ την ταχύτητα του έτσι όπως το βλέπεις κ στρίβει κ αναπτύσει ταχύτητα είναι εκπληκτικο....


Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ βρε Αρτεμη! :Very Happy: ανυπομονω να δω απο κοντα παρομοιες εικονες,το σαββατο βραδυ στον πειραια!

----------


## diagoras

Βρε τι ειναι αυτα που μου κανεις απογευματιατικα.Υπεροχες φωτογραφιες.Ανταποδιδω Αρτεμη 
003.JPG

----------


## ορφεας

Στις 00:20 αναχώρισε απο τον Πειραιά με άφιξη στο Ηράκλειο στις 06:30.

----------


## hayabusa

με 29.5 κατεβαίνει αυτή τη στιγμή προς Κρήτη. πώς και το ανοίγουν τόσο πολύ; υπήρξε μήπως κάποια καθυστέρηση ;

----------


## giannisk88

Είναι ημερήσιο και ως γνωστόν πιάνει και 30αρια στα ημερήσια του.

----------


## hayabusa

α μάλιστα, δεν το ήξερα ότι κάνει ημερίσιο. ευχαριστώ πολύ για την πληροφορία

----------


## giannisk88

Τώρα το παρατήρησα και εγώ φίλε μου.
Στο site της εταιρίας έχει στα δρομολόγια κάτω κάτω το εξής

*Επιπλέον Ημερήσια Δρομολόγια Εορτών*: ΤΕΤ.23/12/2009, ΠΕΜ.31/12/2009

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Κνωσός Παλάς σε μία αναχώρηση του από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά τον Αύγουστο του 2009.....
Αφιερωμένη στον φίλο vinman!!
Mανώλη Χρόνια σου Πολλά!!!Ότι επιθυμείς, με υγεία πάνω απ' όλα!!!Να είσαι πάντα καλά!!*
P8217013_resize.jpg

----------


## cpt babis

To Kνωσός Παλάς...
Στον Πειραια...
DSC00598_6635312010.JPG
DSC00599_6635312010.JPG
για τους φιλους artmios syntihakis και Nissos Mykonos

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> To Kνωσός Παλάς...
> Στον Πειραια...
> DSC00598_6635312010.JPG
> DSC00599_6635312010.JPG
> για τοθς φιλους artmios syntihakis και Nissos Mykonos


 Πω πω Μπαμπη η πρώτη φωτό τα σπάειιιι μιλάμε....σε ευχαριστω πολύ.Η KNOSSARA με τον Ικαρο!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Mπάμπη σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση!!!Η πρώτη φωτογραφία με τον Ίκαρο είναι πολύ όμορφη!!Σε ευχαριστώ και πάλι!!Να είσαι καλά!*

----------


## Naias II

*Μια λήψη του Παλατιού* από το Superferry II, πλησιάζοντας στην έξοδο του μεγάλου λιμανιού.
Αφιερωμένη στους λάτρεις των παλατιών

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Mία νυχτερινή λήψη του Παλατιού, προχθές το βράδυ στον Πειραιά...
Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Giannisk88,artmios sintihakis,vinman,cpt babis και Naias II.*

----------


## cpt babis

Eκπληκτικη!!!
Να εισαι καλα Γιαννη!!!
Σε ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Πω συνονόματε έγραψες!!!
Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση..Πανέμορφη!

----------


## nautical96

το κνωσος παλας στις 8/1/09 στον Πειραια
P1080251.JPG

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Κνωσός Παλάς,σήμερα 11-01-2010 το βράδυ λίγο πριν την αναχωρησή του!!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72417
(Δεν είναι photoshop)απλά πέρασε γρήγορα ένα αμάξι!!!!!

----------


## kkouz

ΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΦΩΤΟΓΡΑΦΙΑ.....ΑΠΟ ΜΕΝΑ 10 ΜΕ ΤΟΝΟ...... :Razz:

----------


## diagoras

> Κνωσός Παλάς,σήμερα 11-01-2010 το βράδυ λίγο πριν την αναχωρησή του!!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72417
> (Δεν είναι photoshop)απλά πέρασε γρήγορα ένα αμάξι!!!!!


 Μα ποιος περασε ετσι???Ο Χαμιλτον??? :Wink:

----------


## vinman

> Κνωσός Παλάς,σήμερα 11-01-2010 το βράδυ λίγο πριν την αναχωρησή του!!!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72417
> (Δεν είναι photoshop)απλά πέρασε γρήγορα ένα αμάξι!!!!!



*....και πηγαίνοντας προς την έξοδο του λιμανιού λίγο αργότερα...!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72544

----------


## vinman

*Αναχώρηση απο Ηράκλειο,Κυριακή 10 Ιανουαρίου!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72822

----------


## vinman

*....θηρίο...!!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72946

----------


## CORFU

ο τυποs αναμεσα απο τουs καταπελτεs ειναι πολυ τυχεροs!!!!!!

----------


## vinman

*Ηράκλειο 10 Γενάρη!
Για τους φίλους Artmios Sintihakis,dokimakos21,giannisk88!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72988

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Σε ευχαριστω φίλε ,μου vinman αλλα απο ότι βλέπω απο εκει που έχεις τραβηξει αυτες τις φωτό δεν είναι οι γνωστές μας γωνίες λήψεων......είναι πάνω απο την παραλιακή της Αλλικαρνασού?????:?

----------


## vinman

> Σε ευχαριστω φίλε ,μου vinman αλλα απο ότι βλέπω απο εκει που έχεις τραβηξει αυτες τις φωτό δεν είναι οι γνωστές μας γωνίες λήψεων......είναι πάνω απο την παραλιακή της Αλλικαρνασού?????:?


...είναι ακριβώς στο τελείωμα της νέας παραλιακής Αλλικαρνασού...μπροστά απο τα χαλάσματα... :Wink:

----------


## diagoras

> *Ηράκλειο 10 Γενάρη!*
> *Για τους φίλους Artmios Sintihakis,dokimakos21,giannisk88!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 72988


 Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Κνωσος Παλας*...Πειραιας 17-1-2010.   

DSCN1090.jpg
_χαρισμενη στον φιλο vinman_

----------


## vinman

> F/B *Κνωσος Παλας*...Πειραιας 17-1-2009.
> 
> DSCN1090.jpg
> _χαρισμενη στον φιλο vinman_



*...ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω....!!!
Ηράκλειο 11 Γενάρη,λίγα λεπτά πρίν την αναχώρηση!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 73259

----------


## vinman

*Κυριακή 10 Γενάρη έξω απο το Ηράκλειο!
Για τους φίλους TSS APOLLON,giorgos...,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88!*

----------


## vinman

*Λίγο πριν την είσοδο του στο μεγάλο λιμάνι ένα απόγευμα του περασμένου Απρίλη..!!
Για τους φίλους Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,MILTIADIS,TSS APOLLON,Tasos@@@,Melis7,Laz94,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 74158

----------


## MILTIADIS

Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ Μανο!ειναι υπεροχη η καταπλωρη!! :Smile:

----------


## diagoras

Απιθανη η φωτογραφια Μανο.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## laz94

ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ Μάνο! Να 'σαι καλά! Πολύ ωραία!
Δεν φοβήθηκες μήπως σε πατήσει????:shock::shock::shock: :Razz:

----------


## theofilos-ship

*Για τους φιλους του παλατιου* :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

knossos.jpg

----------


## konigi

Το πλοίο σύμφωνα πάντα με το OpenSeas αναχωρεί στις 19.03.2010 στις 9 το πρωί με προορισμότη Σούδα...

Ιδού και η απόδειξη..

http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...ate=19/03/2010

----------


## nautical96

> Το πλοίο σύμφωνα πάντα με το OpenSeas αναχωρεί στις 19.03.2010 στις 9 το πρωί με προορισμότη Σούδα...
> 
> Ιδού και η απόδειξη..
> 
> http://www.openseas.gr/OPENSEAS/sear...ate=19/03/2010


πως και ετσι?

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Λογικά ξεκινούν οι πολυήμερες...πιθανότατα να το δούμε κ στην Ρόδο!

----------


## vinman

*...αφήνοντας πίσω του το Ηράκλειο στις 10 Ιανουαρίου..
Αφιερωμένη σε όλους τους fun του πλοίου...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 75842

----------


## ορφεας

Πειραιάς 27/4/2009 απο το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ.
ΚΝΟΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα ένα τέταρτο πριν τις 18.00...!!
Αφιερωμένη στον Θανάση (Thanasis89) που ήταν μέσα...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 76783

----------


## Thanasis89

Μα λέω κι εγώ ! Ολόκληρο βαπόρι και να μην το βλέπει. Φαίνομαι ξεκάθαρα δεν το συζητώ...  :Very Happy:   :Wink:  Ευχαριστώ Μάνο !

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Για τον Θανάση( Thanasis89) και τον Μάνο(vinman) μία φωτογραφία του πλοίου εν πλω για Πειραιά στις 24-7-2009.*
P7245348.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Ευχαριστώ και ανταποδίδω φίλε Nissos Mykonos!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77049

----------


## artmios sintihakis

KNOSSOS PALACE.....Ο απόλυτος βάποραααςςςςς!!!!Χαρισμένη σε Leo,giannisk88,cpt babi,vinman,MILTIADIS,Giovanaut,Thanasis89,dokimak  os21,T.S.S. APOLLON,Nissos Mikonos!!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77428

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 77429

----------


## dokimakos21

*Σε ευχαριστω πολυ Αρτεμη για την αφιερωση....*

----------


## Thanasis89

Αρτέμη αυτός είσαι ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πολύ να είσαι καλά !  :Wink:

----------


## Kyriakos78

Ξέραμε ότι είναι γρήγορο, αλλά όχι κι έτσι... :Razz: 

knossosp.jpg

----------


## DeepBlue

Μια κατάπλωρη κι από εμένα για όλους εσάς με τις υπέροχες φωτο σας...P1010201.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Για τους καλούς φίλους Trakman,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,artmios sintihakis,Captain_nionios,Nikos_V και Leo!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79115

----------


## Trakman

Μάνο τα ζωντανά χρώματα του βάπορα σε συνδυασμό με το "βαρύ" φόντο κάνουν τη φωτογραφία αριστούργημα!!! Πολλά μπράβο!!!!!

----------


## vinman

*Mία σημερινή αξημέρωτη κατάπλωρη..
Για τους φίλους diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,dokimakos21,TSS APOLLON!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79137

----------


## nautical96

> *Mία σημερινή αξημέρωτη κατάπλωρη..
> Για τους φίλους diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,dokimakos21,TSS APOLLON!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79137


καταπληκτική νυκτερινή φωτο!!!!!κατα την γνώμη μου η καλύτερη του συγκεκριμένου πλοίου...μπράβο σου!!!!

----------


## vinman

*Σήμερα τα ξημερώματα,αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Trakman,Thanasis89,Leo,dokimakos21,Captain_nionios  ,Nikos_V,Sylver23,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,cpt babis,Miltiadis,φανούλα,Rocinante,nautical96!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79285

----------


## Trakman

Ελπίζω να σε πιάνουν συχνότερα αϋπνίες από δω και πέρα Μάνο!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Φανταστική!!!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

> *Σήμερα τα ξημερώματα,αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Trakman,Thanasis89,Leo,dokimakos21,Captain_nionios  ,Nikos_V,Sylver23,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,cpt babis,Miltiadis,φανούλα,Rocinante,nautical96!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79285


*Τωρα εγω τι να πω με αυτα που βλεπω...?*
*Μανο δινεις ρεσιταλ...!!Σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ και καθε τι που ανεβαζεις..!*

----------


## MILTIADIS

Πρωινος-πρωινος ο vinman!! :Very Happy: σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση.η φωτο ειναι οντως μοναδικη!

----------


## Thanasis89

No comments ! Ευχαριστώ πολύ Μάνο !  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Φοβερη Μανο.Σε ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## nautical96

απίθανη φωτο!!!με φοβερά χρώματα...σε ευχαρηστό πολύ!!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> *Σήμερα τα ξημερώματα,αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Trakman,Thanasis89,Leo,dokimakos21,Captain_nionios  ,Nikos_V,Sylver23,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,cpt babis,Miltiadis,φανούλα,Rocinante,nautical96!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79285


 Mανο σε ευχαριστω πολύ για την φωτογραγία..όντως είναι άψογη!!!όπως ξέρεις στο έχω πει κ απο κοντά στις νυχτερινές έχει διδακτορικο!!!

----------


## minoan

KnossosPalace280210.jpg

28/02/2010 στο Ηράκλειο

Αφιερωμένη στον artmios sintihakis αφού ήταν λίγο πιο πέρα  :Wink:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79558
> 
> 28/02/2010 στο Ηράκλειο


Οοουυπςς φίλε μου minoan ήμουν κ εγώ εκεί αλλα μπροστά στην ΟΔΟΣ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΥ...Παρρολίγον συνάντηση!!Η παρακάτω φωτό αφιερωμένη σε σένα,στον gianniks88,cpt babi,vinman,MILTIADI κ Theofilo-ship!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 79565

----------


## minoan

Παραλίγο, αφού ήσουν εκεί όντως!!!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την αφιέρωση...

----------


## MILTIADIS

Εγω δεν ημουν εκει αν κ 8α το θελα! :Razz: σ ευχαριστω Αρτεμη!!αψογος!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

KNOSSOS PALACE αναχωρηση απο πειραια τον νοεμβριο του 2006

minoan (96).JPG

----------


## nautical96

> KNOSSOS PALACE αναχωρηση απο πειραια τον νοεμβριο του 2006
> 
> minoan (96).JPG


πολή ωραία φωτο φίλε μου!!!!
δίπλα βλέπω το μακαρίτικο sea diamond....

----------


## vinman

*Mεσημεριανή αναχώρηση απο τον περασμένο Γενάρη στο Ηράκλειο...!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81651


*...και έτοιμο για βραδυνή αναχώρηση...!
Για τον Αρτέμη...!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81649

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Ολα τα λεφτα ειδικα η δευτερη!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Σε ευχαριστώ Μάνο.Ανταποδίδω με την παρακάτω!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81697

----------


## Trakman

Χθες το ξημέρωμα στον Πειραιά!
Για τους vinman, Leo, dokimakos21, Thanasis89, Captain Nionios, Αρτέμη, Μιλτιάδη, minoan και giannisk88!

Trakakis_P3138526.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

Όπως και στο προηγούμενο θέμα... "Εξαιρετική" ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> Χθες το ξημέρωμα στον Πειραιά!
> Για τους vinman, Leo, dokimakos21, Thanasis89, Captain Nionios, Αρτέμη, Μιλτιάδη, minoan και giannisk88!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81739


 Thanks Trakman!!!Φοβερή!!

----------


## vinman

*...πάνω απο το Νήσος Χίος...Παρασκευή 18 Σεπτέμβρη..!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Artmios sintihakis,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,TSS APOLLON!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 81875

----------


## hayabusa

καλά μιλάμε ο γλάρος σαν καναρίνι φαίνεται... :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Πανταχου Παρων ο φιλος vinman! Ενα ακομη υπεροχο κοντινο πλανο!  Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## konigi

Σούδα 19.03.2010 η άφιξη.
Για όλους.

P3190065.JPG

P3190067.jpg

P3190069.JPG

P3190074.JPG

----------


## konigi

και η αναχώρηση... :Wink: 

P3190086.JPG

P3230028.JPG

P3230041.JPG

P3230045.JPG

P3230049.JPG

----------


## giorgos_249

Ένα βράδυ στον Πειραια...
Αφιερωμένη στον Super Jet...

----------


## Super Jet

ευχαριστω πολύ! υπέροχη φωτογραφία!

----------


## vinman

*...όταν μανουβράρει το Παλάτι κλείνει το λιμάνι στα δύο...!!!!
Για τους φίλους Thanasis89,Leo,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,Miltiadis,Φανούλα,dokimakos2  1,Trakman,diagoras,NissosMykonos,
TSS APOLLON!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82496

----------


## minoan

Πρωινό δρομολόγιο σήμερα 02/04/10

KnossosPalace020410_1.jpg
Έρχεται...

KnossosPalace020410_2.jpg
Προσπερνάει...

KnossosPalace020410_3.jpg
Και φεύεγει...

Αφιερωμένες σε όλους του παλατινούς  :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Χθές το απόγευμα...αφιερωμένη στους φίλους Leo,Thanasis89,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,Miltiadis,TSS APOLLON,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 82695

----------


## vinman

*Ξημέρωμα 13 Μαρτίου!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,Miltiadis,xidianakis!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83091

----------


## Leo

Ευχαριστώ....  :Very Happy:

----------


## xidianakis

> *Ξημέρωμα 13 Μαρτίου!*
> *Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,Miltiadis,xidianakis!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83091


 

για τους giovanaut, leo, vinman kai nikos maroulis.

2 κοκκινα λοιπον!


k-xii.jpg

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Κνωσός Παλάς στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά στις 8-2-2009, από μία άλλη οπτική γωνία....Για τους φίλους Vinman,**Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,Miltiadis και xidianakis.*P2080147.JPG
*
*

----------


## vinman

*Λίγο μετά την απογευματινή του είσοδο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά την Μ.Πέμπτη!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Thanasis89,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,Καρολος,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,Miltiadis,xidianakis,Konigi!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83684

----------


## xidianakis

> *Λίγο μετά την απογευματινή του είσοδο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά την Μ.Πέμπτη!
> Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Thanasis89,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,Καρολος,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,Miltiadis,xidianakis,Konigi!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83684


κ Μανο, ευχαριστω πολυ! πανεμορφη!

----------


## nikosdet

Εξαιρετικός vinman!!!
Και οι 2 φωτογραφίες σου σε αυτή τη σελίδα είναι εκπληκτικές!  :Very Happy:

----------


## diagoras

Μανωλη ευχαριστω πολυ για τις ομορφες φωτογραφιες.Να σαι καλα

----------


## vinman

*Mανούβρα στον Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83809

----------


## konigi

Στον Πειραιά στις 7 του μήνα πάνω απο τον μεγάλο.
Αφιερωμένες σε όλους.

P4070018.JPG

P4070017.JPG

P4070028.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Για τον Konigi!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 83946

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Παιδες οι φωτογραφιες σας ειναι εξαιρετικες... Γλυκες του konigi, ηλιοκαμενες του vinman, μια πολυ ομορφη αντιθεση. Συναμα θα ηθελα να γραψω και δυο λογια για το βαπορι που μετα τη πενθημερη πριν απο χρονια το ξαναταξιδεψα χθες στις 11:00 το πρωι απο Πειραια για Ηρακλειο. Εχω λοιπον ενα παραπονο και θελω να το συζητησω με τους φιλους αν και με ο vinman με ειχε ενημερωσει. Εχει δηλωμενο δρομολογιο 6 ωρες απο φαναρι σε φαναρι και εκανε 6:21 ακριβως. Μαζι με την εισοδο στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου και τη μανουβρα περασε τις 6:35 - 6:40 για να δεσει. Το XII δηλωνει 6:30 και οσες φορες εχω ταξιδεψει εχει κανει φαναρι με φαναρι απο 6:10 με 6:20 ενω επειδη ειναι λιγο πιο γρηγορο στη μανουβρα μεχρι να δεσει εχει κανει 6:25-6:35 δηλαδη ισαξιο ισως και λιγοτερο χρονο καθαρου ταξιδιου (φαναρι-φαναρι) αλλα και μαζι με τη μανουβρα. Για ποιο λογo λοιπον οι Μινωικες να δηλωνουν 6:00 ωρες για να δειξουν οτι κανουν το δρομολογιο μιση ωρα νωριτερα απο το XII ενω κανει ακομα και παραπανω χρονο απο το τελευταιο; Για να μην πεσουν να με φανε οι φιλοι των Μινωικων δεν τιθεται θεμα ικανοτητας βαποριου γιατι σαφως το βαπορι ειναι ο βασιλιας της ταχυτητας, απλα δεν το πηγαινουν ενω δηλωνουν οτι το πηγαινουν πολυ γρηγορα... Ας ελεγε και αυτο 6:30 οχι ομως 6:00 για να κερδισει τις εντυπωσεις απο το XII.

----------


## vinman

> Παιδες οι φωτογραφιες σας ειναι εξαιρετικες... Γλυκες του konigi, ηλιοκαμενες του vinman, μια πολυ ομορφη αντιθεση. Συναμα θα ηθελα να γραψω και δυο λογια για το βαπορι που μετα τη πενθημερη πριν απο χρονια το ξαναταξιδεψα χθες στις 11:00 το πρωι απο Πειραια για Ηρακλειο. Εχω λοιπον ενα παραπονο και θελω να το συζητησω με τους φιλους αν και με ο vinman με ειχε ενημερωσει. Εχει δηλωμενο δρομολογιο 6 ωρες απο φαναρι σε φαναρι και εκανε 6:21 ακριβως. Μαζι με την εισοδο στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου και τη μανουβρα περασε τις 6:35 - 6:40 για να δεσει. Το XII δηλωνει 6:30 και οσες φορες εχω ταξιδεψει εχει κανει φαναρι με φαναρι απο 6:10 με 6:20 ενω επειδη ειναι λιγο πιο γρηγορο στη μανουβρα μεχρι να δεσει εχει κανει 6:25-6:35 δηλαδη ισαξιο ισως και λιγοτερο χρονο καθαρου ταξιδιου (φαναρι-φαναρι) αλλα και μαζι με τη μανουβρα. Για ποιο λογω λοιπον οι Μινωικες να δηλωνουν 6:00 ωρες για να δειξουν οτι κανουν το δρομολογιο μιση ωρα νωριτερα απο το XII ενω κανει ακομα και παραπανω χρονο απο το τελευταιο; Για να μην πεσουν να με φανε οι φιλοι των Μινωικων δεν τιθεται θεμα ικανοτητας βαποριου γιατι σαφως το βαπορι ειναι ο βασιλιας της ταχυτητας, απλα δεν το πηγαινουν ενω δηλωνουν οτι το πηγαινουν πολυ γρηγορα... Ας ελεγε και αυτο 6:30 οχι ομως 6:00 για να κερδισει τις εντυπωσεις απο το XII.


...και ήσουν και τυχερός στο 6.40 γιατί εγώ στα τελευταία ταξίδια που έχω κάνει με τα παλάτια ήμασταν οριακά λίγο πριν το επτάωρο ενώ ο θανάσης σε πρόσφατο ταξίδι του προς τον Πειραιά το πέρασε το επτάωρο κατά ένα 5λεπτο...
Σίγουρα το κάνουν για λόγους οικονομίας (για μικρότερη κατανάλωση)... 
Βέβαια το καλοκαίρι ήταν ακόμα χειρότερα γιατί το διαφήμιζαν αν θυμάστε καλά 5.45 απο φανάρι σε φανάρι,χρόνο που δεν έκανε σε κανένα ταξίδι απο όσα πραγματοποίησα...

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Χθεσινή αναχώρηση από τον Πειραιά....Για τον Διονύση(Captain_Nionios) που ταξίδευε αλλά και για τον Μανώλη(Vinman)...*
P4104182.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Trakman,Thanasis89,Leo,dokimakos21,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,Captain_nionios,Miltiadis,Ni  ssos Mykonos!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84576

----------


## vinman

*...στροφή και ''όξω'' απο το λιμάνι...*
*Για τους φίλους Leo,Sylver23,Trakman,Thanasis89,Nikos_V,φανουλα,Ar  tmios sintihakis,giannisk88,Miltiadis!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 84892

----------


## giannisk88

Χαχα όπως λέμε "όξω, ούστ απο δώ" ε Μανό?
Βλέπω φίλε Μάνο συνεχώς και βάζεις τη μία μετα την άλλη πανέμορφη φωτο και πραγματικά δε μπορώ να μην σχολιάσω...
Είμαι πλέον θαυμαστής της τέχνης σου!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ για όλες τις αφιερώσεις!!!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Το Παλάτι έξω από τα φανάρια του Πειραιά...Φωτογραφία από το Φοίβος..Για τους φίλους vinman,giannisk88,Captain_Nionios,Miltiadis, Leo,Sylver23,Trakman,Thanasis89,Nikos_V,Artmios sintihakis και για την Φανούλα!*
P4104289.JPG

----------


## vinman

*...στο πραγματικά απίστευτο βραδυνό παρεάκι μας (που λέει και ο Θάνος),αλλά και στους dokimakos21,Nissos Mykonos,giannisk88,Leo,Nikos_V,Artmios sintihakis και Αλκυόνη!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85075

----------


## Thanasis89

Kνωσός Παλάς αναχώριση από Πειραιά για Ηράκλειο


DSC05802.jpg

Στους καλούς φίλους...

----------


## Leo

Για τους Γιάννη (giannisk88), Αρτέμη, όλα τα παιδιά από το Ηράκλειο και φυσικά τους λάτρεις των Μινωικών. Σήμερα από τον Πειραιά με τα προβλήτα της σκόνης και της τέφρας.....  :Very Happy: 

DSCN5999 knosos.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Για τον Leo,και τους Thanasis89,Trakman,Φανούλα,dokimakos21,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,Miltiadis!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 85212

----------


## konigi

Αναχώρηση τον Μάρτιο απο Σούδα.

P3230050.JPG

----------


## Tasos@@@

Για την Φανουλα,τον Μανο,τον Θαναση,τον Λεο,τον Ben....

----------


## Trakman

¶φιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι...
Για τους Vinman και Leo που ήταν μαζί μου και για τους Thanasis89, dokimakos21, diagoras, DimitrisT, nickosps,Tasos@@@, konigi, Αρτέμη, Μιλτιάδη, giannisk88, TSS APOLLON, zozef, Nissos Mykonos

Trakakis_P3138417.jpg

----------


## diagoras

:shock::shock:Τι να σχολιασεις εδω???Ευχαριστω πολυ Γιωργο

----------


## vinman

> :shock::shock:Τι να σχολιασεις εδω???Ευχαριστω πολυ Γιωργο


Δεν υπάρχουν λέξεις για να σχολιαστεί αυτή η φωτογραφία Γιάννη...έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο..!
Γιώργο το μαγική καταντάει ξεπερασμένο για τις φωτογραφίες που μας χαρίζεις..!!
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!!
Πολλά μπράβο!!

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

> ¶φιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι...
> Για τους Vinman και Leo που ήταν μαζί μου και για τους Thanasis89, dokimakos21, diagoras, DimitrisT, nickosps,Tasos@@@, konigi, Αρτέμη, Μιλτιάδη, giannisk88, TSS APOLLON, zozef, Nissos Mykonos
> 
> Trakakis_P3138417.jpg


*Γιώργο θα συμφωνήσω με τον Μάνο και τον Γιάννη! Ωστόσο θα σε ευχαριστήσω και θα σου αφιερώσω μία νυχτερινή φωτογραφία του παλατιού(αν και δεν συγκρίνεται με την δικιά σου) από την βόλτα μου στο λιμάνι την Παρασκευή!*
P4236598.JPG

----------


## diagoras

Ψιλοπιτουλα το παλατι Γιαννη

----------


## Tasos@@@

> ¶φιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι...
> Για τους Vinman και Leo που ήταν μαζί μου και για τους Thanasis89, dokimakos21, diagoras, DimitrisT, nickosps,Tasos@@@, konigi, Αρτέμη, Μιλτιάδη, giannisk88, TSS APOLLON, zozef, Nissos Mykonos
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86617


Πανεμορφη φωτογραφια Γιωργο!!!ΑΨΟΓΗ!Σ'ευχαριστω πολυ!Να'σαι καλα να μας χαριζεις τετοια διαμαντια!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

KNOSSOS PALACE λιάζοντας την 214μετρη κορμάρα του στο πρωινό ηρακλειώτικο ήλιο!!!Αφιερωμένη σε Tasos@@@,vinman,giannisk88,MILTIADIS,Thanasis89,di  agoras,Nissos Mykonos,dokimakos21,Leo,Nick Maroulis,Trakman!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86622

----------


## MILTIADIS

Πραγματικο θαλασσιο''τερας'':lol:απο πολυτελεια ομως,αααλλα κολπα!!!σ εχαριστω πολυ για την αφιερωση αρτεμη!!να σαι καλα φιλε μου..

----------


## vinman

Eίσοδος στον Πειραιά τον Απρίλιο!
Για τους Trakman,Leo,Thanasis89,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,Miltiadis,nautical96!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86872

----------


## MILTIADIS

Αστερι η φωτογραφια σου Μανο!!!να σαι καλα!! :Smile:

----------


## vinman

*Έτοιμο για είσοδο στο λιμάνι...σήμερα...!!
Για τους φίλους Artmios sintihakis,xidianakis,giannisk88,Miltiadis,Trakman  ,Leo,
Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,BULKERMAN,TSS APOLLON,Kάρολος,Thanasis89,dokimakos21,Φανούλα!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 86961

----------


## vinman

*...και λίγο νωρίτερα περιμένοντας και αυτό τη σειρά του για να μπεί στο λιμάνι με special guest star έναν γλάρο κοντά στην τσιμινιέρα του..!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87241

----------


## captain

> *...και λίγο νωρίτερα περιμένοντας και αυτό τη σειρά του για να μπεί στο λιμάνι με special guest star έναν γλάρο κοντά στην τσιμινιέρα του..!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87241


¶μα λέω εγώ για τους γλάρους...ειδικά προχθές το πρωί όλοι οι "συμβασιούχοι" έδωσαν το παρών :Razz:  :Razz: !!!!

----------


## Leo

Μα δεν φταίνε οι γλάροι, ο Μάνος άμα πατήσει το κουμπί δεν το αφήνει πριν να χαθεί στο ορίζοντα το βαπόρι...... μυδράλιοοοοοο, χρατς χρατς χρατς.................................  :Very Happy:

----------


## captain

.............. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: :-P :Very Happy: !!!!

----------


## vinman

*@Leo...μην μιλάς εσύ για γλάρους...εκτείθεσαι...
@Captain...με πέρασαν για τον Leo στον κόκκινο γι'αυτό και η αθρώα προσέλευση τους..
Εδώ ο γλάρος επιθεωρεί τις κεραίες του πλοίου κατά την είσοδο του στο λιμάνι...
Φήμες ότι τον γλάρο τον είχε στείλει ο Leo για να σαμποτάρει τη φωτογράφηση κρίνονται ως αναληθής..*
*Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά και στους δυο σας!!!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87355

----------


## captain

> *@Leo...μην μιλάς εσύ για γλάρους...εκτείθεσαι..*
> *@Captain...με πέρασαν για τον Leo στον κόκκινο γι'αυτό και η αθρώα προσέλευση τους..*
> *Εδώ ο γλάρος επιθεωρεί τις κεραίες του πλοίου κατά την είσοδο του στο λιμάνι...*
> *Φήμες ότι τον γλάρο τον είχε στείλει ο Leo για να σαμποτάρει τη φωτογράφηση κρίνονται ως αναληθής..*
> *Αφιερωμένη εξαιρετικά και στους δυο σας!!!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87355


Αναληθής...Αναληθής!!!Κακίες θα έλεγα..:mrgreen:Ας πούμε την αλήθεια στον κόσμο που δεν ξέρει...είναι δεμένος στο πόδι από τη δεξιά βαρδιόλα και φέρνει γύρους γύρω από το "Παλάτι" :Very Happy:  :Razz: ...Να σαι καλά Μάνο, σε ευχαριστούμε!!!

----------


## vinman

*Για τον Trakman που μας τρέλανε με τις φωτογραφίες του Ίκαρου που ανέβασε πριν απο λίγο...*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87478

----------


## Trakman

Μάνο οι βόμβες σου πέφτουν αλύπητα!!! Διαλεχτές όλες μία προς μία!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## Leo

Αστον να παει γαι ύπνο άυριο έχει αποστολή... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

Τι άλλο θα δούμε πλέον παιδιά!!!! τα εχω δεί όλα με αυτές τις φωτό που βγαίνουν στη φόρα και τις απαντήσεις του στύλ "πάρε ετούτη πάρε και εκείνη"!!!!!  :Very Happy: 
¶ψογοι!!Μπράβο!!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ εχθές στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88009

----------


## nissos_mykonos

χθεσινή άφιξη του πλοιου στον πειραιά

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88042

----------


## DeepBlue

Αναμονή έξω απο τον Πειραιά.Σε όλους τους φίλους του παλατιού. P1030112.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Περιμένοντας στις 27 Απρίλη την είσοδο του στον Πειραιά!
Για τους φίλους Miltiadis,giannisk88,Artmios sintihakis!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 88761

----------


## minoan

Φεύγοντας για ημερήσιο σήμερα 16/05/2010 από Ηράκλειο

KnossosPalace160510_01.jpg

KnossosPalace160510_02.jpg

Αφιερωμένες στους λάτρεις των παλατιών!!!

----------


## Super Jet

Μαγικες! ειδικα η δευτερη.

----------


## DeepBlue

Όταν το παλάτι έρχεται καταπάνω σου... P1030123.jpg

----------


## SEA_PILOT

to 'HSF KNOSOS PALACE sto PIREA [May 17, 2010]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=goJGr9g2nUQ

----------


## gasim

Το παλάτι σχεδόν ολοκαίνουργιο (καλοκαίρι του 2003), λουσμένο στο πρωϊνό φως...

01 Minoan Lines.jpg

----------


## opelmanos

> Το παλάτι σχεδόν ολοκαίνουργιο (καλοκαίρι του 2003), λουσμένο στο πρωϊνό φως...
> 
> 01 Minoan Lines.jpg


 Αυτά τα συνιάλα μου άρεσαν πολύ περισσότερο απ'ότι αυτά που έχει τώρα!

----------


## gasim

τότε ακόμα έγραφε highspeed.  Η φωτογραφία ήταν 'δύο' και γίνανε μία με photomerge, δεν μου χώραγε μέσα στο πεδίο ολόκληρο.
Τραβηγμένη τον Αύγουστο του 2003, από το Express (o θεός να το κάνει) Apollon.

02 Minoan Lines.jpg

----------


## gasim

τότε ακόμα έγραφε το ΜINOAN με πράσινα.  Η φωτογραφία ήταν 'δύο' και γίνανε μία με photomerge, δεν μου χώραγε μέσα στο πεδίο ολόκληρο.
Τραβηγμένη τον Αύγουστο του 2003, από το Express (o θεός να το κάνει) Apollon.

02 Minoan Lines.jpg

----------


## vinman

*Για τους φίλους Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,
Pantelis2009,Φανούλα,dokimakos21,Thanasis89,Captai  n_nionios,Captain,DeepBlue!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 91146

----------


## gasim

Ταΐζοντας το 'θηρίο'.  Για την ακρίβεια, εκφόρτωση.  Σεπτέμβρης 2003.
Piraeus Port 21.jpg

----------


## gasim

με φόντο τον ήλιο που ανατέλλει...

Piraeus Port 16.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

υπεροχη φιλε gasmin.

----------


## gasim

Να' σαι καλά!  Ευχαριστώ και επιφυλάσσομαι για τη συνέχεια...

----------


## MILTIADIS

Μπραβο σου φιλε gasim που ανεβαζεις φωτο με τα παλια πρασινα σινιαλα!!ανεβασε ο,τι αλλο εχεις απο μινοαν την περιοδο εκεινη! :Smile: ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Κνωσος Παλας*...Πειραιας 29-5-2010.

DSCN1430.jpg 
_Χαρισμενη στον φιλο vinman_

----------


## vinman

> F/B *Κνωσος Παλας*...Πειραιας 29-5-2010.
> 
> DSCN1430.jpg 
> _Χαρισμενη στον φιλο vinman_


*Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο!
Μία κατάπλωρη για σένα αλλά και τους φίλους opelmanos,Captain,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,Miltiadis,nikosdet!*


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92011

----------


## Trakman

> με φόντο τον ήλιο που ανατέλλει...
> 
> Piraeus Port 16.jpg





> F/B *Κνωσος Παλας*...Πειραιας 29-5-2010.
> 
> DSCN1430.jpg 
> _Χαρισμενη στον φιλο vinman_





> *Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο!
> Μία κατάπλωρη για σένα αλλά και τους φίλους opelmanos,Captain,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,Miltiadis,nikosdet!*
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92011



Πραγματικά ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΕΣ φωτογραφίες από όλους σας!!!!!

----------


## captain

> *Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο!*
> *Μία κατάπλωρη για σένα αλλά και τους φίλους opelmanos,Captain,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,Miltiadis,nikosdet!*
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92011


Εξαιρετική..βραδυνή....κατάπλωρη....Να σαι καλά Vinman!!!Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ :Very Happy: !!!

----------


## mch

Πανέμορφη!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> *Σε ευχαριστώ Γιώργο!*
> *Μία κατάπλωρη για σένα αλλά και τους φίλους opelmanos,Captain,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,Miltiadis,nikosdet!*
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 92011


Απιθανη νυχτερινη ληψη!!!

Φιλε vinman ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω
F/B* Κνωσος Παλας*...Πειραιας 29-5-2010.

DSCN1423.jpg

----------


## diagoras

Αραγμενο στην θεση του χθες περιμενει το ρολοι να παει 22.00 :Wink:  
140.JPG 
Αφιερωμενη στους vinman,tss apollon,miltiadis

----------


## pantelis2009

Aναχώρηση του Κνωσός Παλάς σήμερα το μεσημέρι στις 14.05. Χαρισμένες σε diagoras, T.S.S. APOLLON, Trakman, vinman & Super Jet :Smile: . 

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 01 11-06-2010.jpg

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 02 11-06-2010.jpg

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 03 11-06-2010.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

> Aναχώρηση του Κνωσός Παλάς σήμερα το μεσημέρι στις 14.05. Χαρισμένες σε diagoras, T.S.S. APOLLON, Trakman, vinman & Super Jet. 
> 
> ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 01 11-06-2010.jpg
> 
> ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 02 11-06-2010.jpg
> 
> ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 03 11-06-2010.jpg


Ευχαριστω πολύ Παντελη. Πολύ ωραίες.

----------


## diagoras

Χρονια πολλα Μιλτιαδη :Very Happy: .Να τα εκατοστησεις 
124.JPG

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Κρουαζιερόπλοιο με τα όλα του...! ! !

----------


## MILTIADIS

Σ ευχαριστω παρα πολυ φιλε diagoras!!!!!!!! :Razz: :-Dνα σαι παντα καλα!!!η φωτογραφια εκπληκτικη κ θα συμφωνησω με τον κωστη οσον αφορα την κνωσσαρα!!

----------


## vinman

*...το πλοίο αφήνοντας χθές το βράδυ το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου...!*
*Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,Miltiadis,diagoras,Nissos Mykonos,Thanasis89,
dokimakos21,Captain,mike_rodos,ελμεψη,ΤSS APOLLON!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 94536

----------


## Trakman

Για τους φίλους των παλατιών!

Trakakis_P6222366.jpg

----------


## nautical96

> Για τους φίλους των παλατιών!
> 
> Trakakis_P6222366.jpg


μαγική για μία ακόμα φορά...!!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

KNOSSOS PALACE εν πλώ......Το βαπόρι απλά δεν παίζεται!!!Τι στιγμή του κλίκ,όπου βγήκε κ αυτή η φωτό, το βαπόρι κατεβαίνει σύμφωνα με το AIS με 29,2 knts/h....Kαταπλητκικό πλοίο,πανέμορφο πλοίο,ταχύτατο για την κατηγορία του κ πραγματικά,δύσκολο να το λάβει  ο νούς οτι ένα τέτοιο θηρίο ταξιδευει με 29 κ 30 μίλια ......Εμείς το κροσάραμε με 29 knts/h,ταχύτητα την οποία λόγω της μπονάτσας κ του γεγονότος ότι η θάλασσα ήταν ''καθρέπτης'',την ένιωθες!!!
Αφιερωμένη σε όλο το fun club των Μινωικών!!!!!Αλλά πιο πολύ απο όλους στα φιλαράκια μου τον MILTIADI κ τον giannisk88!!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95283

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Παιδιά πρέπει να είναι τα πιο γρήγορα φέρρυς ανά το κόσμο έτσι? ? αν δεν κάνω λάθος! Εκτός του συγχωρεμένου finnjet...!

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Από ότι ξέρω στην κατηγορία *cruises ferries ,είναι όντως τα πιο γρήγορα!!Επίσης αξίζει να αναφέρουμε ότι το KNOSSOS PALACE το 2000 είχε πάρει το πρώτο βραβείο ώς το πιο πολυτελές cruises ferry στον κόσμο!!Μεγάλη διάκριση για τον βάπορα!!

----------


## MILTIADIS

> KNOSSOS PALACE εν πλώ......Το βαπόρι απλά δεν παίζεται!!!Τι στιγμή του κλίκ,όπου βγήκε κ αυτή η φωτό, το βαπόρι κατεβαίνει σύμφωνα με το AIS με 29,2 knts/h....Kαταπλητκικό πλοίο,πανέμορφο πλοίο,ταχύτατο για την κατηγορία του κ πραγματικά,δύσκολο να το λάβει ο νούς οτι ένα τέτοιο θηρίο ταξιδευει με 29 κ 30 μίλια ......Εμείς το κροσάραμε με 29 knts/h,ταχύτητα την οποία λόγω της μπονάτσας κ του γεγονότος ότι η θάλασσα ήταν ''καθρέπτης'',την ένιωθες!!!
> Αφιερωμένη σε όλο το fun club των Μινωικών!!!!!Αλλά πιο πολύ απο όλους στα φιλαράκια μου τον MILTIADI κ τον giannisk88!!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 95283


 ΑΨΟΓΟΣ!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: φωτογραφια για κορνιζα!!Αντε και το επομενο ταξιδι ειπαμε με ποιο νορβηγο βαπορα θα ειναι,αν μας κατσει!! :Razz:  :Smile:

----------


## Georgecz3

Στα trials ειχανε ξεπερασει τους 32 κομβους. Πραγματικα εργαλεια.Οχι μονο απο αποψη ταχυτητας, αλλα και απο αποψη ταξιδεματος.

----------


## Tasos@@@

> Στα trials ειχανε ξεπερασει τους 32 κομβους. Πραγματικα εργαλεια.Οχι μονο απο αποψη ταχυτητας, αλλα και απο αποψη ταξιδεματος.


Θα συμφωνησω,απο οποιαδηποτε πλευρα και αν τα δεις ειναι ΜΑΚΡΑΝ τα καλυτερα πλοια της ακτοπλοοιας μας.

----------


## artmios sintihakis

> ΑΨΟΓΟΣ!!!φωτογραφια για κορνιζα!!Αντε και το επομενο ταξιδι ειπαμε με ποιο νορβηγο βαπορα θα ειναι,αν μας κατσει!!


ΜILTIADI ξάσου μα θα στην κάνω κ αυτήν αφίσαααα!!Να την βάλεις δίπλα στην άλλη που σου έφιαξα κ να προσκυνας τα είδωλα.....

----------


## Trakman

Μιας και άνοιξε λίγο η κουβέντα για το πόσο καλά βαπόρια είναι τα παλάτια, ας πω κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου μιας και ταξίδεψα με το Κνωσός Παλάς στις 18/6 για πρώτη φορά, με το ημερήσιο από Πειραιά.
Θα συμφωνήσω μαζί σας ότι πρόκειται μάλλον για το καλύτερο ferry που πλέει στις θαλασσές μας!! Αν και οι περισσότεροι εστιάζουν στην πολυτέλειά του, εγώ (αν και δεν είμαι ειδικός!!) θα έλεγα ότι το δυνατότερο χαρτί του είναι η γάστρα του. Το ταξίδεμα του βαποριού είναι εντυπωσιακό!! Αν και δεν είχε καιρό εκείνη την ημέρα, μόνο ένα μικρό vibration από τη μέση του πλοίου και προς πρύμνη προδίδει ότι ταξιδεύεις. Από τη μέση όμως και προς πλώρα νομίζεις ότι βρίσκεσαι μέσα στο λιμάνι δεμένος!! Τόσο ήρεμο είναι. Προσωπικά αυτό πρώτη φορά το συναντώ σε πλοίο! Μάλιστα όταν γνωστό μέλος του Ναυτιλία (που θα ήθελε σίγουρα να βρίσκεται εκεί!! :Razz: ) με ενημέρωσε ότι πλέαμε με 28.6 μίλια και είδα τα λιγοστά απόνερα του πλοίου (όπως και του Φαιστός που συναντήσαμε), ενδυναμώθηκε η άποψή μου για την εξαιρετική γάστρα.
Όσον αφορά το εσωτερικό του, η πολυτέλειά του είναι παντού γνωστή και σίγουρα εντυπωσιάζει τον ταξιδιώτη. Μόνο πολύ μικρές φθορές του χρόνου (όπως στα αεροπορικά καθίσματα πχ) προσπαθούν να φανερώσουν τα 10 χρόνια του, το πλήρωμα όμως κρατά το βαπόρι σε άριστη κατάσταση.
Σε σχέση με το Έλυρος (μιας και με ρώτησαν αρκετοί φίλοι!! :Wink: ) στο θέμα της πολυτέλειας θα έλεγα ότι είναι ισάξια, με τη διακόσμηση του Έλυρος να είναι πιο μοντέρνα, ενώ του Παλατιού πιο κλασσική.
Οι χώροι του πλοίου πολύ ευρύχωροι, όπως διαπίστωσα μετά από ξενάγηση από άλλο μέλος του Ναυτιλία που μου έκανε έκπληξη στο καράβι  :Very Happy: !!
Το φαγητό είναι πεντανόστιμο (εμ όπου βλέπεις Κρήτη  :Very Happy: ), το πλήρωμα πολύ εξυπηρετικό, ενώ εντύπωση μου έκανε και το πόσο γρήγορα βγήκα με το αυτοκίνητο από το γκαράζ στο Ηράκλειο.
Ανακεφαλαιώνω γιατί μακρυγόρησα: πρόκειται μάλλον για το καλύτερο ferry που πλέει στις ελληνικές θάλασσες!

Καλά ταξίδια Κνωσός Παλάς!!!

----------


## vinman

> .........Ανακεφαλαιώνω γιατί μακρυγόρησα: πρόκειται μάλλον για το καλύτερο ferry που πλέει στις ελληνικές θάλασσες!
> 
> Καλά ταξίδια Κνωσός Παλάς!!!



Στο'πα ότι έγινες κρυφοΜινωικάκιας... :Razz:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Χαχα!!!!! Πάντως στο πίσω τζάμι δεν φέρω αυτοκόλλητο!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Για τους φίλους του πλοίου!

Trakakis_P6222385.jpg

----------


## nautical96

> Για τους φίλους του πλοίου!
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96348


εκπληκτική λύψη!!πανέμορφη.. :Very Happy:

----------


## vinman

*Φεύγοντας απο το Ηράκλειο στις 19 Ιουνίου!
Για τους φίλους Trakman,Leo,dokimakos21,Captain,Thanasis89,giannis  k88,
nautical96,Artmios sintihakis,Konigi,Miltiadis,Captain_nionios,Deep_B  lue!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96408

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Vinman να'σαι καλά!!Ανταποδίδωωωωωω....με FESTOS PALACE και δυναμική είσοδος στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!
Αφιερωμένη επίσης σε giannisk88,MILTIADIS,Leo,pantelis2009,Nick Maroulis,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,dokimakos21,Thanasis89 κ φανούλα!
Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96424

----------


## Orion_v

Tα βλεπω δεμενα στον Πειραια και το Κνωσσος και το Φαιστος , καποιες φορες και στην διαδρομη οταν κατεβαινω ..να περνανε ... τα εχω φωτογραφισει πολλες φορες , πιο πολυ το Φαιστος , αν θα ηθελα να ταξιδεψω με ενα απο τα δυο παλατια ? σιγουρα  :Very Happy:  οταν θα υπαρξει ευκαιρια , Κνωσσος λοιπον ας συμβαλω και εγω με μια χθεσινη φωτογραφια του Κνωσσος.

P70639026.JPG

----------


## diagoras

> Vinman να'σαι καλά!!Ανταποδίδωωωωωω....με FESTOS PALACE και δυναμική είσοδος στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!
> Αφιερωμένη επίσης σε giannisk88,MILTIADIS,Leo,pantelis2009,Nick Maroulis,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,dokimakos21,Thanasis89 κ φανούλα!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96424


 Ευχαριστω Αρτεμαρε.Εντυπωσιακη φωτογραφια

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Στο εμπα του πειραια

----------


## noulos

Σε μια ασυνήθιστη μανούβρα...

Για τους: Thanasis89, Pantelis2009, opelmanos, Nissos Mykonos, dokimakos21, T.S.S. Apollon, Κάρολος, φανούλα, erenShip, αλλά και όσους τους αρέσει!

----------


## opelmanos

> Σε μια ασυνήθιστη μανούβρα...
> 
> Για τους: Thanasis89, Pantelis2009, opelmanos, Nissos Mykonos, dokimakos21, T.S.S. Apollon, Κάρολος, φανούλα, erenShip, αλλά και όσους τους αρέσει!


 Όταν λές ασυνήθιστη τι ενοείς ??Δηλ πώς έκανε την μανούβρα το πλοίο??

----------


## diagoras

> Όταν λές ασυνήθιστη τι ενοείς ??Δηλ πώς έκανε την μανούβρα το πλοίο??


 Επειδη παει να δεσει στον προλιμενα ειναι ασυνηθηστη :Wink:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Σε μια ασυνήθιστη μανούβρα...
> 
> Για τους: Thanasis89, Pantelis2009, opelmanos, Nissos Mykonos, dokimakos21, T.S.S. Apollon, Κάρολος, φανούλα, erenShip, αλλά και όσους τους αρέσει!


Ευχαριστώ φίλε noulos για την αφιέρωση. Κοίτα στο Ελευθερία Δ :Wink: .

----------


## noulos

> Επειδη παει να δεσει στον προλιμενα ειναι ασυνηθηστη


Ακριβώς!!!  :Wink:

----------


## androu

καλό μήνα.. χθές ταξίδεψα με το superfast και δεν μπορούσα να μην βγάλω το γειτονικό "παλάτι" δοκιμάζωντας κάτι λειτουργίες πανόραμα του κινητου. 
Δυστυχώς δεν έχω να το περάσω εδώ στο pc μόνο σε μικρό μέγεθος οπότε επιφυλάττομαι να ανεβάσω πιο μεγάλο...

----------


## giannisk88

Εν μέσω οικονομικής κρίσης παρατηρώ ότι το παλατάκι τα πήρε τα κιλάκια του και έκανε κοιλίτσα εε!!!!  :Razz: 
Αστειεύομαι φίλε androu. Ευχαριστούμε για τη φωτό και περιμένουμε αυτή που μας έλεγες. Το πλοίο όντως είναι τόσο τεράστιο που δε παίζει να το χωρέσει 1 φωτογραφία απο γειτονικό πλοίο ειδικά!!

----------


## vinman

*...βγαίνοντας απο το λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου Σαββατόβραδο 19 Ιουνίου 2010!
Για τους φίλους giannisk88,Artmios sintihakis,xidianakis,Miltiadis,nikosdet!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 100605

----------


## harlek

> Θα συμφωνησω,απο οποιαδηποτε πλευρα και αν τα δεις ειναι ΜΑΚΡΑΝ τα καλυτερα πλοια της ακτοπλοοιας μας.


Όχι από οποιαδήποτε! Για μένα του λείπουν τα απαραίτητα καραβολατρικά καταστρώματα, ειδικά πρύμα. Και βέβαια, βλέποντάς το από πίσω θα το χαρακτήριζα τουλάχιστον άσχημο (μην πω τίποτα χειρότερο). Επίσης, οι διάδρομοι των καμπίνων στον επίπεδο του πάνω γκαράζ (αν θυμάμαι καλά) είναι πολύ φτωχοί σε διακόσμηση σε σχέση με το υπόλοιπο πλοίο. Κατά τα άλλα, οκ άψογο. Αύριο μάλιστα ταξιδεύω μαζί του, αν μπορέσω θα βγάλω και καμιά ενδιαφέρουσα φωτο.

----------


## nautical96

όντος ένα μεγάλο ελάτωμα στα καταστρώματα των παλατιόν  είναι οτι δεν μπορεις να δείς πρύμα τους καταπέλτες...

----------


## giannisk88

Υπάρχουν μάλλον πολύ λόγοι όπου μπορεί τα καινούρια πλοία που αναπτύσσουν μεγάλες ταχύτητες να έχουν λιγότερα ανοιχτά decks. Για εμάς τους καραβολάτρες όμως πλοία όπως το Κινγ Μίνως/Δαίδαλος/Βενιζέλος θα μείνουν πάντα στο μυαλό μας για τις ατέλειωτες βόλτες στα εξωτερικά decks. :Wink: 
¶ρα θα πρέπει να θυσιάσουμε τη θέα προς τους καταπέλτες ώστε να κάνουμε ένα πιο γρήγορο και άνετο ταξίδι

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Οσοι θελουν γρηγοραδα εχουν τα παλατια που θυσιαζουν λιγο την βολτα και την θεα (για τα ημερισια) οι πιο παραδοσιακοι εχουν τα της Ανεκ με μπολικα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα

----------


## aeroplanos

> Οσοι θελουν γρηγοραδα εχουν τα παλατια που θυσιαζουν λιγο την βολτα και την θεα (για τα ημερισια) οι πιο παραδοσιακοι εχουν τα της Ανεκ με μπολικα εξωτερικα καταστρωματα


Και μερικοι τα Superfast με περατζαδα και γρηγοραδα  :Very Happy:

----------


## giannisk88

¶ρα που καταλήγουμε? ότι στο Ηράκλειο έχουμε απο όλα τα είδη πλοίων για όλες τις προτιμήσεις!!!  :Razz:

----------


## androu

η φωτογραφία που υποσχέθηκα. 
 :Cool:

----------


## dokimakos21

*ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ-Είσοδος στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου στις 14/8/2010*
*Για τους Trakman,Vinman,Artmios Sintixakis,MILTIADIS,giannisk88,Thanasis89.!*
P8143258.jpg

----------


## minoan

Είσοδος παλατιού με όλη τη σημασία της λέξης!
Τέλεια dokimakos21!

----------


## hayabusa

*Mια που έχουμε χορτάσει απο εξωτερικές φωτογραφιες του πλοίου, ας πάμε να το δούμε και λίγο από μέσα.

Το πιάνο στο εστιατόριο και δύο απόψεις της πισίνας. 




*

----------


## dokimakos21

*KNOSSOS PALACE-Εν πλω στο Αιγαίο..!*
*Για τους Leo,Trakman,Vinman,Maroulis Nikos,Thanasis89,artmios,Captain,Ben Bruce,Miltiadis.!*
P8303584.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

*Η αριστερή βαρδιόλα του παλατιού στο Ηράκλειο την ώρα που σουρουπώνει...


*

----------


## Trakman

Το Παλάτι στο Ηράκλειο

Trakakis_P6222376.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Φιλε Trakman η μονη περιπτωση να μην σχολιασω ειναι τουτη την φωτογραφια με τις ωρες να θαυμασω!!!
_Νομιζω ειναι περιττο να το αναφερω αλλα Η φωτογραφια Αποθηκευτηκε!_

----------


## minoan

Φιλε Trakman η φωτογραφια ειναι οοοοοοολα τα λεφτα!!!

υγ... μα απο που ειναι τραβηγμενη;;;

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

ολα τα λεφτα η φωτο σου φιλε Γιωργο,να εισαι καλα :Very Happy:

----------


## Trakman

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!! Να'στε καλά!!
Φίλε minoan από το Κρήτη ΙΙ, καθώς αναχωρεί.

----------


## Thanasis89

Φωτη και Γιωργο Ζωγραφιζετε ! Απλα...

----------


## konigi

Ηράκλειο 02.09.2010
Για τους φίλους  Maroulis, Leo,  Thanasis89, Trakman, Apostolos, Vinman, Nissos Mykonos, Captain Nionios, Dokimakos, Pantelis 2009, TSS Apollon, Ben Bruce, Nikos V, Minoan, Captain και σε όλους όσους ξέχασα.

DSC02092.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

> Vinman να'σαι καλά!!Ανταποδίδωωωωωω....με FESTOS PALACE και δυναμική είσοδος στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου!
> Αφιερωμένη επίσης σε giannisk88,MILTIADIS,Leo,pantelis2009,Nick Maroulis,Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,dokimakos21,Thanasis89 κ φανούλα!
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 96424


Υπέροχες φωτο φίλοι artmios sintihakis και konigi ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση θα ανταποδώσω όταν γυρίσω απο Στύρα. :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Φιλε konigi Πανεμορφη νυχτερινη ληψη!!!    Ευχαριστω και ανταποδιδω_
_F/B Kνωσος Παλας...Πειραιας 20-12-2009._
DSCN0858.jpg

----------


## Thanasis89

> Ηράκλειο 02.09.2010
> Για τους φίλους  Maroulis, Leo,  Thanasis89, Trakman, Apostolos, Vinman, Nissos Mykonos, Captain Nionios, Dokimakos, Pantelis 2009, TSS Apollon, Ben Bruce, Nikos V, Minoan, Captain και σε όλους όσους ξέχασα.
> 
> DSC02092.jpg



Κωστή εκτοξεύεις διαμάντια ! Σ' Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ !

----------


## pantelis2009

Κνωσός Παλάς 13/08/2010. Χαρισμένη σε konigi,T.S.S. APOLLON & Thanasis89 :Wink:  :Very Happy: . 

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 04 13-08-2010.jpg

----------


## minoan

> Ηράκλειο 02.09.2010
> Για τους φίλους  Maroulis, Leo,  Thanasis89, Trakman, Apostolos, Vinman, Nissos Mykonos, Captain Nionios, Dokimakos, Pantelis 2009, TSS Apollon, Ben Bruce, Nikos V, Minoan, Captain και σε όλους όσους ξέχασα.
> 
> DSC02092.jpg


Φίλε konigi ζωγραφίζεις!!! Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## dokimakos21

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ-Εν πλω για Ηράκλειο 30.08.2010.!
Maroulis Νικος, Leo, Thanasis89, Trakman, Apostolos, Vinman, Nissos Mykonos, Captain Nionios, Konigi, TSS Apollon, Ben Bruce, Nikos V, Minoan, Captain .
P8303583.jpg

----------


## ΑΝΔΡΟΣ

Κοιτα προσπεραση το 200μετρο!!!!!!

----------


## minoan

> ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ-Εν πλω για Ηράκλειο 30.08.2010.!
> Maroulis Νικος, Leo, Thanasis89, Trakman, Apostolos, Vinman, Nissos Mykonos, Captain Nionios, Konigi, TSS Apollon, Ben Bruce, Nikos V, Minoan, Captain .
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 105551


Full Speed να φανταστώ φίλε dokimakos21 ε;; Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση!

----------


## konigi

Φανταστείτε να είστε σε μια βάρκα,να ψαρεύετε και ξαφνικά να δείτε αυτό το θηρείο να έρχετε καταπάνω ας με όλα του τα κέφια..... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

DSC02078.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν είναι ούτε να το φαντάζεσαι:-(. 
Το *Κνωσός Παλάς...στις 22/09/2010,* την ώρα που ρίχνει τις μάσες του. Χαρισμένη σε Maroulis Νικος, LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, Vinman, konigi, Apostolos, dokimakos21, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη,laz94 και όλους τους φίλους του :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μια μέρα στον Πειραιά!

----------


## konigi

Kαθώς ετοιμάζεται για μια ακόμα αναχώρηση.
Πειραιάς 04.10.2010.

DSC02244.JPG

DSC02260.JPG

----------


## vinman

*Πειραιάς 28 Οκτωβρίου το πρωί...για τους φίλους Leo,dokimakos21,MILTIADIS,
nikosdet,giannisk88,Konigi,TSS APOLLON,Pantelis2009,DeepBlue,nkr,Laz94,
Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,leonidas!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113499

----------


## DeepBlue

Ζωγράφος vinman.Να'σαι καλά φίλε. :Wink:

----------


## nikosdet

Εξαιρετικός για μία ακόμη φορά! Well done!

----------


## pantelis2009

*Κνωσός Παλάς....20/09/2010.* 
Χαρισμένη σε vinman, nikosdet, DeepBlue, konigi, Akis Dionisis, minoan, LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη & laz94  :Wink:  :Very Happy: .

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 10 20-09-2010.jpg

----------


## laz94

> *Πειραιάς 28 Οκτωβρίου το πρωί...για τους φίλους Leo,dokimakos21,MILTIADIS,*
> *nikosdet,giannisk88,Konigi,TSS APOLLON,Pantelis2009,DeepBlue,nkr,Laz94,*
> *Nissos Mykonos,diagoras,leonidas!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113499





> *Κνωσός Παλάς....20/09/2010.* 
> Χαρισμένη σε vinman, nikosdet, DeepBlue, konigi, Akis Dionisis, minoan, LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη & laz94 .
> 
> ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 10 20-09-2010.jpg


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και τους 2!
Η επόμενη δική σας!
¶φιξη στον Πειραια έτοιμο για μανούβρα!
100_1542.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε laz94 και ανταποδίδω :Wink: .


ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 12 22-09-2010.jpg
*Κνωσός Παλάς....22/09/2010* την ώρα της μάσας. :Very Happy:

----------


## laz94

> Ευχαριστώ φίλε laz94 και ανταποδίδω.
> 
> 
> ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 12 22-09-2010.jpg
> *Κνωσός Παλάς....22/09/2010* την ώρα της μάσας.


Τι να κανει και αυτό το καημένο??? Παίρνει δυνάμεις!
Ευχαριστώ πολύ Παντελή! :Wink:

----------


## DeepBlue

> *Κνωσός Παλάς....20/09/2010.* 
> Χαρισμένη σε vinman, nikosdet, DeepBlue, konigi, Akis Dionisis, minoan, LEO, T.S.S. APOLLON, BEN BRUCE, ΑΝΔΡΟΣ, Κάρολος, Ιθάκη & laz94 .
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 113566


 Να'σαι καλά φίλε Παντελή.Υπέροχη φωτο :Razz:

----------


## vinman

*Στο Ηράκλειο βράδυ Σαββάτου 6 Νοεμβρίου!
Για τους φίλους MILTIADIS,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,nikosdet,Konigi,Leo,
dokimakos21,DeepBlue,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,Κάρολος!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115444

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115445

----------


## nautical96

> *Στο Ηράκλειο βράδυ Σαββάτου 6 Νοεμβρίου!
> Για τους φίλους MILTIADIS,Artmios sintihakis,giannisk88,nikosdet,Konigi,Leo,
> dokimakos21,DeepBlue,diagoras,TSS APOLLON,Κάρολος!*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115444
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115445


απλά μοναδικές!! :Smile:

----------


## MILTIADIS

Αψογος Μανο τι να λεμε τωρα,απλα τελειες!!

----------


## nikosdet

Απλά respect!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## konigi

Απίστευτες Μάνο!!!
Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ.

----------


## nkr

*Πρωινη ξεκουραση......
Αφιερωμενη στους pantelis2009,deep blue,tss apollon,Dimitris T.,Laz 94,vinamn,konigi,nautical96,Miltiadis,nikosdet και Καρολο*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε nkr, υπέροχη :Wink: .

----------


## f/b delfini

*Για ολους τους φιλους του!!!!!!!!! Αλμπουμ*

----------


## leo85

To παλάτι σήμερα το πρωί στο μέγαλο λιμάνι...!!
Χαρισμένη στους: Pantelis2009,f/b delfini,nkr,konigi,nikosdet,MILTIADIS,nautical96,v  inman,DeepBlue,laz94,ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ.!!

κνοσός παλας .jpg

----------


## f/b delfini

> To παλάτι σήμερα το πρωί στο μέγαλο λιμάνι...!!
> Χαρισμένη στους: Pantelis2009,f/b delfini,nkr,konigi,nikosdet,MILTIADIS,nautical96,v  inman,DeepBlue,laz94,ΚΑΡΟΛΟΣ.!!
> 
> κνοσός παλας .jpg


Ευχαριστω πολυ, θεα η φωτο, μπραβο!!!!!!!

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ φίλε leo85 :Smile: .

----------


## Κωστάκης

αναχώρησε απο το ηράκλειο το πλοίο!

----------


## konigi

Tην προηγούμενη Κυριακή στον Πειραια.
Για όλους.

P1230117.JPG

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχη φωτο φίλε konigi και σ' ευχαριστούμε. 
ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ...... 20-09-2010 χαρισμένη σε σένα, Κωστάκη, f/b delfini, nkr, nikosdet, leo85 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 11 20-09-2010.jpg

----------


## Κωστάκης

Ευχαριστώ για την αφιέρωση! Πολύ ωραία φωτογραφία!

----------


## MILTIADIS

Και μιας και προσφατα(πριν 2 μηνες για την ακριβεια)το πρωτοποριακο αυτο πλοιο που ηταν το πρωτο της σειρας των παλας εκλεισε 10 χρονια ζωης ας δουμε και μια φωτογραφια απo την κατασκευη του στα Ιταλικα Fincantieri...
.ship_knossos1.jpg

Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο το http://www.ship-technology.com/

----------


## jumpman

Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, το Κνωσσός Παλάς έκλεισε τα 11 χρόνια ζωής και όχι τα 10, καθώς είναι κατασκευασμένο το 2000. Τα Φαιστός και Ολυμπία κλείνουν τα 10 φέτος και ακολουθεί του χρόνου το Ευρώπη.

----------


## MILTIADIS

Πριν δυο μηνες περιπου δεν γραφω οτι ειχε γενεθλια..? :Wink: τελη Νοεμβριου 2000-τελη Νοεμβριου 2010,αρα 10 χρονια..

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Μάλλον κάποιο χαμένο κορμί θα έχανε το πλοίο του και σου λέει...
_"Δε βαριέσαι.. Ας κάνουμε μία φάρσα ότι έχει βόμβα το πλοίο. Μέχρι να το ψάξουν και να το ελέγξουν θα το προλάβω..."_

----------


## dokimakos21

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ έξω από τον Πειραιά κατά την σημερινή μεσημεριανή άφιξη .!
Για όλους εσάς..!
P2195570.jpg P2195574.JPG P2195583.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Υπέροχες φωτο απο το φίλο dokimakos21. Ευχαριστούμε :Wink: .

----------


## vinman

Βγαίνοντας απο το Ηράκλειο στις 10 Γενάρη του 2010!

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 123943

----------


## xidianakis

*Τέσσερα πλοία για τη μεταφορά Ελλήνων και Κινέζων από Λιβύη*  *Το «Olympic Champion», το «Hellenic Spirit», το «Βενιζέλος» από την εταιρεία «ΑΝΕΚ» και το «Κνωσσός» από τις «Μινωικές» είναι τα πλοία που θα πραγματοποιήσουν σειρά δρομολογίων για να μπορέσουν να μεταφέρουν Έλληνες και Κινέζους υπηκόους από τη Λιβύη στην Ελλάδα.* Οι διαπραγματεύσεις για τη μεταφορά των Κινέζων υπηκόων γίνονται με την κινεζική πρεσβεία στην Αθήνα. Στο μεταξύ, ο υπουργός Προστασίας του Πολίτη Χρ. Παπουτσής και ο υφυπουργός Μ. Οθωνας βρίσκονται σε διαρκή συνεργασία με τον αρχηγό της Ελληνικής Αστυνομίας, αντιστράτηγο Ε. Οικονόμου και τον αρχηγό του Λιμενικού Σώματος, αντιναύαρχο, Κ. Σούλη, καθώς και τους επιτελείς δυο σωμάτων, αξιολογώντας τις νέες συνθήκες που διαμορφώνονται μετά τις εξελίξεις στη Β. Αφρική.
*www.kathimerini.gr*

----------


## sylver23

Θα παρακαλέσω τα ποστ που αφορούν την επιχείρηση για την μεταφορά του  κόσμου απο την Λιβύη να γίνονται στο θέμα που έχουμε ανοίξει και  βρίσκεται εδώ.

----------


## minoan

10 χαρακτηρες

----------


## xara

20110228--103300-chinesearrival42.jpg
The Greek ferry _Knossos Palace_ arrived in Malta during the night, bringing some 2,000 more workers from Libya. Many are Chinese.
 Picture: Alan Falzon.

Σπάνια φωτογραφία του πλοίου, στη Βαλέτττα.

Αφιερωμένη στους φίλους του πλοίου.
 :Wink: 

Από: http://www.timesofmalta.com/

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστούμε φίλε xara για την υπέροχη και σπάνια φωτο :Wink: .

----------


## sg3

ποια χρονια εκανε δρομολογιο προς ροδο? (κι αν θυμαται καποιος τα δρομολογια του)
ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## giannisk88

Δέν έκανε μόνιμο δρομολόγιο για Ρόδο αλλά το έκανε περί το 2006 (τότε που πήγα και εγώ δηλαδή) για τις σχολικές μαθητικές εκδρομές προς τη Ρόδο. Το έκανε νομίζω και το 2005 και το 2007 και θυμάμαι οτι το ταξίδι διαρκούσε 6 ώρες και δέν είχε ενδιάμεσα νησιά.

----------


## ΘΥΕΛΛΑ

ανοιξη του 2005 ειχε κανει σιγουρα δρομολογια προς ροδο (το θυμαμαι λογω της πενταημερης :Smile: ). αν θυμαμαι καλα ειχαμε φυγει απο πειραια 8 το πρωι κ απο ροδο το μεσημερακι αλλα με καθυστερηση επειδη αργησε να δεσει λογω αερα.

----------


## ΚΩΣΤΑΣ Γ ΜΗΧ

Οπου πάνε τα παλάτια ομορφαίνουν το τοπίο! !Σ οποιοδήποτε λιμάνι μεσογείου κ μη....! ! Επιβλητικά βαπόρια κ με ταχύτητες που μένουν πίσω άπαντες.

----------


## mike_rodos

Από το 2005 έως και το 2007 προσέγγιζαν τα παλάτια τη Ρόδο, λόγω του αυξημένου αριθμού πενθήμερων εκδρομών και τις έλλειψης πλοίων στην γραμμή! Τα πλοία των Μινωϊκών πραγματοποιούσαν ημερήσια δρομολόγια Πειραιάς - Ρόδος - Ηράκλειο και Ηράκλειο - Ρόδος - Πειραιάς! Το δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο - Ρόδος διαρκούσε 6 ώρες, αν και τα παλάτια μόλις πλησίαζαν ροδίτικες ακτές έκοβαν πολύ, και το Ρόδος - Πειραιάς διαρκούσε 8 ώρες. Αυτά τα δρομολόγια δεν ήταν καθημερινά, αλλά και πάλι δεν θυμάμαι με σιγουριά τις ημέρες, πάντως Κυριακή είχε σίγουρα το πρόγραμμα!  :Very Happy:  Μία φορά που βρέθηκα στο λιμάνι προσπαθούσε να προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι στα γνωστά 140αριά το Φαιστός Παλλάς, αλλά δυσκολεύτηκε πάρα πολύ λόγω ρεμάτων, το πλοίο είχε ανοιχθεί πάρα πολύ εκτός του λιμανιού και προσπαθούσε να το βάλει μέσα με ανάποδα! Φώτο ίσως υπάρχει ακόμη σε ένα από τα παλιά κινητά μου... Αλλά δύσκολο να βρεθεί...

----------


## xara

5485984532_2cbdc8b593_o.jpg

¶λλη μια ωραία φωτο του ωραίου KNOSSOS PALACE στη Μάλτα.
Αυτή την ώρα βρίσκεται εν πλώ για τον Πειραιά, προερχόμενο απο τη Λατάκια της Συρίας!

Η φωτογραφία ειναι απο: http://www.flickr.com/photos/albireo...n/photostream/

----------


## konigi

Πολύ όμορφη φώτο και σε σπάνιο μέρος για ένα παλάτι!!!
Έχω μια εντύπωση πως είδα κ το Ευρώπη το απογευμα να πηγαίνει Συρία.

----------


## johny18

Κομμένο ανεβαίνει το πλοίο με 19,8 έξω από τη Φολέγανδρο σύμφωνα με το ais ...  Λόγω καιρού έχει τόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα ;;;;

----------


## speedrunner

> Κομμένο ανεβαίνει το πλοίο με 19,8 έξω από τη Φολέγανδρο σύμφωνα με το ais ...  Λόγω καιρού έχει τόσο χαμηλή ταχύτητα ;;;;


Αυτή την στιγμή στην Φολέγανδρο έχει ένα εννιαράκι σίγουρα, και εκτός αυτού δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πάει ποιο γρήγορα!!!

----------


## Ergis

> Αυτή την στιγμή στην Φολέγανδρο έχει *ένα εννιαράκι σίγουρα*,


*εντεκαρακι τουλαχιστον!!*
γινεται πραγματικος χαμος αδελφια.......

----------


## mike_rodos

> *εντεκαρακι τουλαχιστον!!*
> γινεται πραγματικος χαμος αδελφια.......


Bόρειοι άνεμοι 9 μποφόρ, πολύ τοπικά έως 10 μποφόρ!

----------


## kkouz

> Από το 2005 έως και το 2007 προσέγγιζαν τα παλάτια τη Ρόδο, λόγω του αυξημένου αριθμού πενθήμερων εκδρομών και τις έλλειψης πλοίων στην γραμμή! Τα πλοία των Μινωϊκών πραγματοποιούσαν ημερήσια δρομολόγια Πειραιάς - Ρόδος - Ηράκλειο και Ηράκλειο - Ρόδος - Πειραιάς! Το δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο - Ρόδος διαρκούσε 6 ώρες, αν και τα παλάτια μόλις πλησίαζαν ροδίτικες ακτές έκοβαν πολύ, και το Ρόδος - Πειραιάς διαρκούσε 8 ώρες. Αυτά τα δρομολόγια δεν ήταν καθημερινά, αλλά και πάλι δεν θυμάμαι με σιγουριά τις ημέρες, πάντως Κυριακή είχε σίγουρα το πρόγραμμα!  Μία φορά που βρέθηκα στο λιμάνι προσπαθούσε να προσεγγίσει το λιμάνι στα γνωστά 140αριά το Φαιστός Παλλάς, αλλά δυσκολεύτηκε πάρα πολύ λόγω ρεμάτων, το πλοίο είχε ανοιχθεί πάρα πολύ εκτός του λιμανιού και προσπαθούσε να το βάλει μέσα με ανάποδα! Φώτο ίσως υπάρχει ακόμη σε ένα από τα παλιά κινητά μου... Αλλά δύσκολο να βρεθεί...


Κάνοντας λοιπόν το δρομολόγιο που περιγράφει ο φίλος Mike έχουμε τα ντοκουμέντα....
Δευτέρα 18 Απριλίου 2005

με πάρα πολύ δυνατό άνεμο στο κεντρικό λιμάνι συγκρατεί το πλοίο το ρυμουλκό 
P1060765.jpg

γρήγορες κινήσεις να ανεβοκατεβάσει κόσμο
P1060766.jpg 


ανάποδα και έφυγε πάλι για Ηράκλειο...η φωτογραφία τραβηγμένη μέσα από το Μαρίνα.

P1060768.jpgP1060769.jpgP1060770.jpg

----------


## ΘΥΕΛΛΑ

> Κάνοντας λοιπόν το δρομολόγιο που περιγράφει ο φίλος Mike έχουμε τα ντοκουμέντα....
> Δευτέρα 18 Απριλίου 2005
> 
> με πάρα πολύ δυνατό άνεμο στο κεντρικό λιμάνι συγκρατεί το πλοίο το ρυμουλκό 
> P1060765.jpg
> 
> γρήγορες κινήσεις να ανεβοκατεβάσει κόσμο
> P1060766.jpg 
> 
> ...



αν αντι για ηρακλειο βαλεις προορισμο τον πειραια προκειται για την ιδια μερα που ανεφερα σε προηγουμενο μηνυμα μου. εχω την εντυπωση οτι η δευτερα 18 η τριτη 19 ειχαμε φυγει απο ροδο.

----------


## diagoras

> Κάνοντας λοιπόν το δρομολόγιο που περιγράφει ο φίλος Mike έχουμε τα ντοκουμέντα....
> Δευτέρα 18 Απριλίου 2005
> 
> με πάρα πολύ δυνατό άνεμο στο κεντρικό λιμάνι συγκρατεί το πλοίο το ρυμουλκό 
> P1060765.jpg
> 
> γρήγορες κινήσεις να ανεβοκατεβάσει κόσμο
> P1060766.jpg 
> 
> ...


 Καταπληκτικες και κατατοπιστικες φωτογραφιες φιλε μου.Και το παλατι με τα ομορφα πρασινα σινιαλα.Ευχαριστουμε

----------


## Express Pigasos

Ας δουμε και ενα απο τα 2 παλατια που μας εμειναν τελικα,σε μια αναχωρηση του για ενα ημερησιο στις 10 Αυγουστου του 12.... Σε λιγο θα παει για δεξαμενισμο..ξερουμε που??

----------


## despo

Ασε φίλε μου μη ρωτάς το που θα πάει για δεξαμενισμό, γιατί αυτά που διάβασα αλλού, μόνο ψυχοπλάκωμα σου δημιουργείται...

----------


## Express Pigasos

λογικα το ιδιο διαβασαμε....και ειναι στεναχωρο...αλλα θα πρεπει  να καταλαβουν σε καποια υπουργεια οτι οσο αφηνουν τις καταστασεις θα φευγουν τα πλοια οχι μονο για δρομολογια αλλου αλλα και για δεξαμενισμους..ο λογος που ρωταω ειναι οτι δεν εμπιστευομαι 100% τη πηγη αυτη...

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> λογικα το ιδιο διαβασαμε....και ειναι στεναχωρο...αλλα θα πρεπει  να καταλαβουν σε καποια υπουργεια οτι οσο αφηνουν τις καταστασεις θα φευγουν τα πλοια οχι μονο για δρομολογια αλλου αλλα και για δεξαμενισμους..ο λογος που ρωταω ειναι οτι δεν εμπιστευομαι 100% τη πηγη αυτη...


Πείτε ρε παιδιά...

----------


## Express Pigasos

Για Τουρκια ακουγεται ...λογικα εκει που ηταν και το Γιουροπαλινκ...στα Besiktas Shipyard ...

----------


## despo

Χωρίς να ξέρω πολλά πράγματα, φαίνεται να έγινε η αρχή με το Europalink και πιθανώς να προχωράει η συνεργασία παραπέρα. Παρένθεση:  Τα ναυπηγεία Ελευσίνας λειτουργούν ; Διότι ακούω οτι υπάρχει οργασμός πλοίων στην Αυλίδα.

----------


## P@vlos

_DSC0477_1300px.jpg
"Που πας παλατάκι με τέτοιο καιρό ???" ή αλλιώς πρωινή άφιξη του με 8αράκι στο Ηράκλειο. Την επόμενη μέρα λόγω καιρού μας στέρησε την χαρά της παρουσίας του το MSC Divina....  :Apologetic:

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Για Τουρκια ακουγεται ...λογικα εκει που ηταν και το Γιουροπαλινκ...στα Besiktas Shipyard ...


Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Akis Dionisis

Από λίγο μακρυά...

----------


## Marioukos

Ετοιμαζεται για το ναυπηγειο Besiktas της γειτονας χωρας...  :Uncomfortableness:

----------


## artmios sintihakis

Αυτο που έχω καταλάβει έγω απο την εταιρεία τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι το εξής...όποιο ναυπηγείο δώσει την καλυτερη προσφορα παει εκει!!!Πολλα παραδείγματα...τα προηγούμενα χρόνια μια τα βλέπαμε στην Ελευσίνα....την άλλη στην Σύρο....την επόμενη σεζον στην Μεσσίνα....Ε φέτος βρηκε συμφέρουσα τιμή στο ναυπηγείο της Besiktas!

----------


## jumpman

Προς Σύρο αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο, για την ετήσια του, σύμφωνα με το ais του με 14,5 κόμβους περίπου ανοιχτά του Σουνίου συναντώντας παράλληλα τον Ίκαρο που παει Πειραιά να πάρει τη θέση του.

----------


## P@vlos

Τελικά μας την έσκασε με την δεξαμενή ο Ιταλός...  :Razz:

----------


## despo

Ευτυχώς ! Κάτι είναι κι'αυτό.

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ  στις 1-12-2011  :Surprised: 


ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 1-12-2011.gif :Surprised:

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Τελικά μας την έσκασε με την δεξαμενή ο Ιταλός...


θα μας σκασει γενικοτερα ο Μανωλακης...ολο εκπληξεις ειναι...

----------


## Apostolos

> Αυτο που έχω καταλάβει έγω απο την εταιρεία τα τελευταία χρόνια είναι το εξής...όποιο ναυπηγείο δώσει την καλυτερη προσφορα παει εκει!!!Πολλα παραδείγματα...τα προηγούμενα χρόνια μια τα βλέπαμε στην Ελευσίνα....την άλλη στην Σύρο....την επόμενη σεζον στην Μεσσίνα....Ε φέτος βρηκε συμφέρουσα τιμή στο ναυπηγείο της Besiktas!


Αν τελικα πήγαινε Τουρκία θα έπεφτε τρελό κράξιμο!

----------


## nikos_kos

το πλοιο θα ειναι δεξαμενη μεχρι 24/12

----------


## pantelis2009

To ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ όταν στις 02-11-2011 έκανε έλεγχο στα σωστικά.

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 21 02-11-2011.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Άφιξη στο μεγάλο λιμάνι μετά από ένα ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο 

6072012.JPG

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Πλησιάζει το Ηράκλειο αυτή τη στιγμή το πλοίο μετά την αναχώρησή του από τα ναυπηγεία της Σύρου μετά από ένα ταξίδι που παράλληλα ήταν και δοκιμαστικό. Σχεδόν 29 έπιασε!

----------


## avvachrist

Το ξεμπούκωσαν το εργαλείο! 28.9 έπιασε maximum για την ακρίβεια σύμφωνα με το AIS.

----------


## Eng

Μετα απο επισκευη διδεται εντολη ο Πρωτος να παρει performance στην Κ/μηχανη και στις Η/Μηχανες. Αυτο γινεται στις μεγιστες ασφαλεις στροφες (και φορτιο για τις ηλεκτρομηχανες). Ταυτοχρονο γινεται και ελεγχος των συναφει στοιχειων (αντλιες θαλασσας, καυσιμου, σωληνωσεις υψηλης / χαμηλης πιεσης κλπ..).
Παντως μια χαρα.. Μπορει να παει και παραπανω καναδυο κομβους.. Ετυχε να μιλησω με ενας αρχιμηχανικο των Μινωικων..

----------


## ithakos

> Το ξεμπούκωσαν το εργαλείο! 28.9 έπιασε maximum για την ακρίβεια σύμφωνα με το AIS.


Το έβλεπα και εγώ και το θαυμασα...μόνο η Minoan τον τελευταίο καιρό μας κάνει τέτοιες εκπλήξεις..όλοι οι άλλοι δυστυχώς όλο και πιο αργά!!!

----------


## Aquaman

Δεκεμβρης του 2008 στο Ηρακλειο..ετοιμο για πρωινη αναχωρηση λογω απαγορευτικου την προηγουμενη μερα.

----------


## giannisk88

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Την ημέρα που το πλοίο ερχόταν στο Ηράκλειο απο τη Σύρο τράβηξα τα παρακάτω 6 video σε FULL-HD ανάλυση.
Είναι απο την ώρα που πλησιάζε να μπεί στο λιμάνι μέχρι την ώρα που δένει το πλοίο.

Τα video είναι με τη σειρά όπου τραβήχτηκαν.

1. Knossos Palace approaching Heraklion (Full-HD) part1
2. Knossos Palace approaching Heraklion (Full-HD) part2
3. Knossos Palace entering Heraklion (Full-HD) part1
4. Knossos Palace entering Heraklion (Full-HD) part2
5. Knossos Palace entering Heraklion (Full-HD) part3
6. Knossos Palace entering Heraklion (Full-HD) part4

----------


## leo85

Φίλε giannisk88 πολύ ωραία τα βίντεο και σε ευχαριστούμαι,Μια ερώτηση στο Ν3 βίντεο έχει μια παντόφλα ξέρεις πια είναι ?????

----------


## P@vlos

Η παντόφλα που είδατε ονομάζεται ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Φίλε giannisk88 πολύ ωραία τα βίντεο και σε ευχαριστούμαι,Μια ερώτηση στο Ν3 βίντεο έχει μια παντόφλα ξέρεις πια είναι ?????


Η παντόφλα είναι το Παυσανίας που επί χρόνια έκανε Αιδηψό-Αρκίτσα.

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Η παντόφλα που είδατε ονομάζεται ΠΑΥΣΑΝΙΑΣ


Μαζί τα γράφαμε!

----------


## leo85

Ευχαριστώ και τους δυο  :Cocksure:

----------


## Express Pigasos

> Μαζί τα γράφαμε!


παλι καλα που δεν τα φαγατε μαζι!! Το πλοιο απο ταχυτητες και καταναλωση πως παει μετα τον δεξαμενισμο ?Εχει κανεις καμια ιδεα?

----------


## Apostolos

Μπορεί να απεχθάνομαι την τετράδα των Ιταλικών, μπορώ να πώ πώς έχουν όμως μια δυναμική... 
knossos.jpg

----------


## artmios sintihakis

ΚΝOSSOS PALACE αναχωρόντας απο το λιμένα Ηρακλειου!
Απο τα decks του ΜSC SPLENDIDA!
23032010138 (1).jpg

----------


## manolisfissas

Το ΚΝOSSOS PALACE στης 8-9-2011 στον Πειραιά.Όταν είναι η μέρα του Αγίου Νικολάου   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  


ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 8-09-2011.gif

----------


## Aquaman

Λιγο εξω απο Ηρακλειο με πορεια προς Πειραια.

----------


## manolisfissas

Εργασίες βαψίματος της δεξιάς πάντα εχθές το μεσημέρι.  :Surprised: 

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 30-3-2013 01.gif ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 30-3-2013 02.gif

----------


## Trakman

Ξημέρωμα στο Σαρωνικό.

Trakakis_IMG_5272.jpg

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

Γιατί τρέχει;;

----------


## superfast v

Γιατι μπορει..

----------


## Flying Dolphin XVII

> Γιατι μπορει..


Φυσικά και μπορεί και περισσότερο. Αλλά έτσι, στα καλά καθούμενα;;

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Βασικα πρεπει να ηταν τιποτα παιχνιδια του AIS γιατι αυτην την στιγμη το πλοιο πλεει με 17,8 κομβους..

----------


## minoan7

5.jpgΤην Τετάρτη 22/5/13 στο Ηράκλειο παρέα με το Βlue Star 1

----------


## BEN BRUCE

KNOSSOS PALACE στον πειραια το 2009

IMG_3556.jpg

----------


## CAPTAIN PICARD

Από όσα ταξίδια έχω κάνει με τα Κνωσός και Φαιστός παλάς (δυστυχώς όλα νυχτερινά) το μοναδικό μειονέκτημα θεωρώ ότι είναι τα κάπως ανεβασμένα επίπεδα κραδασμών στους χώρους αεροπορικών καθισμάτων της πρύμης. Φωτογραφία του πλοίου στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου το φετινό Μάιο.knossos palace.JPG

----------


## proussos

knopl.jpg

*Σήμερα το πρωΐ...πλησιάζοντας την είσοδο του Πειραιά !*

----------


## SteliosK

Σήμερα εκτέλεσε το πρώτο του ήμερησιο δρομολόγιο από το Ηράκλειο.
Ας δούμε φωτογραφίες από την άφιξη του το απόγευμα στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. 

DSC_02746.jpg DSC_0293.jpg DSC_0322.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Σήμερα λίγο μετά την αναχώρηση του

DSC_0038.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Άλλο ένα ταξίδι μόλις ξεκίνησε..

DSC_0078_1.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ........09-08-2011 στις 05.35 π.μ. μπαίνοντας στο μεγάλο λιμάνι. Για το Στέλιο και όλους τους φίλους του.

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 46 09-08-2011.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

Από την έκτακτη προσέγγιση σήμερα τα ξημερώματα στην Σύρο, για να εξυπηρετήση τους εκδρομείς που επιστρέφουν στην ωραία Κρήτη!

DSCN0711k.jpg

----------


## Blitz-X

Ενδεικτικό μάλιστα είναι ότι η μανούβρα έγινε έξω από το λιμάνι (μπροστά από τις δεξαμενές) και μετά οπισθοπόρησε για να δέσει !!!

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## nireas

Καλησπέρες στην όμορφη παρέα. Μια ερώτηση στα γρήγορα: ξέρουμε αν έχει πρίζες το πλοίο στα σαλόνια ή στις αεροπορικές και σε ποιά σημεία ακριβώς? Εχω ταξιδέψει άπειρες φορές με το πλοίο (Ηρακλειώτης γαρ), αλλά δεν χρειάστηκε ποτέ να φορτίσω κάτι εν πλω. Κατεβαίνω για δουλειά αυτή τη φορά και θα τραβήξω ξενύχτι με το λαπτοπ.

----------


## ppgk2005

> Καλησπέρες στην όμορφη παρέα. Μια ερώτηση στα γρήγορα: ξέρουμε αν έχει πρίζες το πλοίο στα σαλόνια ή στις αεροπορικές και σε ποιά σημεία ακριβώς? Εχω ταξιδέψει άπειρες φορές με το πλοίο (Ηρακλειώτης γαρ), αλλά δεν χρειάστηκε ποτέ να φορτίσω κάτι εν πλω. Κατεβαίνω για δουλειά αυτή τη φορά και θα τραβήξω ξενύχτι με το λαπτοπ.


Στα σημεία που λες δεν γνωρίζω γιατί συνήθως ταξιδεύω βράδυ σε καμπίνα με την οικογένεια η στις vip μόνος... Φαντάζομαι οτι θα υπάρχουν όμως γιατί έχει σίγουρα στους κοινόχρηστους χώρους και διαδρόμους κοντά στο πάτωμα (σκέψου οτι πρέπει να βάζουν ηλεκτρική σκούπα κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι), οπότε στην ανάγκη στρώνεσαι στη μοκέτα δίπλα από την μπρίζα - εδώ άλλοι κοιμούνται κάτω τα βράδια!

----------


## panthiras1

Χρησιμοποιούν ηλεκτρική σκούπα με καλώδιο; ή σκούπα που την βάζεις στην πλάτη και λειτουργεί με μπαταρία; και την πας σε όποιο μέρος του πλοίου θέλεις;

----------


## kwstasa4

Πριζα στα σαλονια εχει στους καναπεδες που βρισκονται στα παραθυρα διπλα απο τα φωτιστικα στα αεροπορικα εχει στις μπροστινες θεσεις πριζες αλλα ειναι 1 με 2 μετρα απο τη θεση. Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα αλλιως απευθυνσου σε καποιον θαλαμηπολο του σαλονιου και θα σε βοηθησει.

----------


## nireas

Ευχαριστώ. Πρίζες έχει τελικά εκεί που λες, καθώς και σε άσχετα σημεία οπως σε διαδρόμους χαμηλά, δίπλα απο τις σκάλες κλπ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κνωσσός Πάλας ανοικτά από Σαντορίνη, με Ρότα όπως γράφει το AIS του τη Σύρο. Άραγε ήρθε η ώρα για το δεξαμενισμό του?????
Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτο μέσα στον Πειραιά. 

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 56 02-09-2013.jpg

----------


## thanos75

> Το Κνωσσός Πάλας ανοικτά από Σαντορίνη, με Ρότα όπως γράφει το AIS του τη Σύρο. Άραγε ήρθε η ώρα για το δεξαμενισμό του?????
> Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτο μέσα στον Πειραιά. 
> 
> ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 56 02-09-2013.jpg


Είναι ήδη στη Σύρο, και μάλιστα αν βλέπω σωστά στο AIS πρέπει ήδη να ανέβηκε και στη δεξαμενή

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κνωσός Παλλάς τελείωσε με τη συντήρηση του στη Σύρο και τώρα πλησιάζει στο στενό της Κύθνου με κατεύθυνση τον Πειραιά.

----------


## despo

Συντομεύονται οι δεξαμενισμοί και των 2 πλοίων, οπότε τα δρομολόγια του Ηρακλείου επανέρχονται στα βραδινά απο 1/12, αντι 5/12 οπως αρχικά ανακοινωθεί απο την εταιρεία !

----------


## karavofanatikos

> Συντομεύονται οι δεξαμενισμοί και των 2 πλοίων, οπότε τα δρομολόγια του Ηρακλείου επανέρχονται στα βραδινά απο 1/12, αντι 5/12 οπως αρχικά ανακοινωθεί απο την εταιρεία !


Έτσι ακριβώς!

minoannov2014_headerpicgr.png

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες χθες, το Α΄ Λιμενικό Τμήμα του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά από τον πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ πλοίου «ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ» Ν.Η. 31 ότι 58χρονος άνδρας λιποθύμησε στο γκαράζ.*
*Άμεσα ο ανωτέρω διεκομίσθη με ασθενοφόρο όχημα του ΕΚΑΒ στο Γ.Ν. Πειραιά «ΤΖΑΝΕΙΟ» όπου διαπιστώθηκε ο θάνατος του, ενώ παραγγέλθηκε η διενέργεια νεκροψίας – νεκροτομής.*
*Προανάκριση διενεργείται από τη Λιμενική Αρχή Πειραιά.
Πηγή: ΥΝΑ
*Εδώ το πλοίο σε παλαιότερη φωτογραφία του κάνοντας μανούβρα μέσα στον Πειραιά στις 05.30 π.μ.

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ 44 02-08-2011.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Μια σπανια φωτο απο το navi e armatori απο τα δοκιμαστικα του πλοιου στην ιταλια

1421836930.jpg

----------


## jumpman

Ποιο πλοίο το αντικατίστησε όταν έκανε τον δεξαμενισμό του; ήρθε ο Ίκαρος;

----------


## SteliosK

> Ποιο πλοίο το αντικατίστησε όταν έκανε τον δεξαμενισμό του; ήρθε ο Ίκαρος;


Δεν το αντικατέστησε ο Ίκαρος, απλά το Φαιστός έκανε ημερήσιο για ένα μικρό διάστημα μέχρι να δεξαμενιστεί το Κνωσός.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Κνωσος Παλας  καταπλους στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου στις 3-3-2015

_DSCN9918ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpgDSCN9925ΛΕΑΝΔΡΟΣ.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' ότι βλέπω στο AIS του εχθές έφυγε ....έφτασε μέχρι το τέλος της Αίγινας και μετά γύρισε στον Πειραιά με πολύ χαμηλές ταχύτητες. Προφανώς βγήκε απαγορευτικό ....γιατί εδώ....λύσσαξε. 
Εδώ στον Πειραιά κάνοντας πετρέλευση, φωτογραφημένο πάνω από το Έλενα Φ.

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ-ΠΑΛΑΣ-54-02-09-2013.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

Από σήμερα ξεκίνησαν τα παλάτια τα ημερήσια δρομολόγια!

sk_2169.jpg

----------


## hayabusa

Και βίντεο της άφιξης του πλίου από drone  :Smile:

----------


## hayabusa

Καλησπέρα σε όλους με ένα drone video από τη νυχτερινή αναχώρηση του πλοίου από τον Πειραιά στις 5/6/16  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Κ τα νυχτερινά έχουν την ομορφιά τους!

----------


## hayabusa

Εναέρια πλάνα από την άφιξη του Παλατιού στον Πειραιά τα ξημερώματα της 29ης Μαΐου 2016

----------


## Dimitris Mentakis

Βίντεο απο μια όμορφη άφιξη του στον Πειραιά https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxKErs_RSlE

----------


## nerohitis

av18.jpgav19.jpgav20.jpgav21.jpgav22.jpg
άλλο ένα ημερήσιο τελείωσε

----------


## nerohitis

av23.jpgav24.jpgav25.jpgav26.jpgav27.jpg

----------


## nerohitis

av28.jpgav29.jpg

----------


## jumpman

Μια κατάπλωρη του Κνωσός Παλάς στον Πειραιά πάνω από το Blue Star Πάτμος στις 04/08/2016
DSC_0040.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κνωσός Παλλάς έκανε το χθεσινό του δρομολόγιο στο Ηράκλειο, ξεφόρτωσε και απ' ευθείας πήγε στη Σύρο για το δεξαμενισμό του. Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες. :Distant:

----------


## manoubras 33

> Το Κνωσός Παλλάς έκανε το χθεσινό του δρομολόγιο στο Ηράκλειο, ξεφόρτωσε και απ' ευθείας πήγε στη Σύρο για το δεξαμενισμό του. Περιμένουμε φωτογραφίες.


Όταν κατεβεί από την δεξαμενή το φορτηγό, σειρά θα πάρει το Κνωσός. Λογικά αύριο.. και μια φώτο πριν από λίγο.

DSCN7236.JPG

----------


## avvachrist

Θα το κάνω το σχόλιο τώρα δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ... Ακόμα και ο Ιταλός (Grimaldi) τα "Παλάτια" τα δεξαμενίζει στην Ελλάδα. Έστω και για τα μάτια του κόσμου. Στην ¶ττικα όμως δεν της κάνει η Ελλάδα...

----------


## despo

> Θα το κάνω το σχόλιο τώρα δεν μπορώ να κρατηθώ... Ακόμα και ο Ιταλός (Grimaldi) τα "Παλάτια" τα δεξαμενίζει στην Ελλάδα. Έστω και για τα μάτια του κόσμου. Στην ¶ττικα όμως δεν της κάνει η Ελλάδα...


Ακόμα και ο συνέταιρός τους (την Ανεκ βέβαια εννοώ) μέχρι στιγμής και τα 2 πλοία που ειτε έχουν, ειτε τώρα δεξαμενίζονται, τα έχουν στείλει στη Σύρο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του στη Σύρο και κατά τις 14.30 μ.μ έφυγε απ' ευθείας για Ηράκλειο.

----------


## androu

Ήταν Φαιστός και Κνωσσός δίπλα δίπλα στο Ηράκλειο. Δεν μπόρεσα να βγάλω φωτο αλλά ήταν ωραίο θέαμα και σπάνιο !

----------


## hayabusa

Ακομη ενα drone video με πολύ κοντινή πτήση στην πλωράκλα του πλοίου κατά την πρώτη του αναχώρηση από Πειραιά για Ηρακλειο μετά την ολοκλήρωση του δεξαμενισμού του

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ενημερώθηκε η Λιμενική Αρχή Πειραιά, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, από τον Ύπαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ''ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ'' για περιστατικό τραυματισμού 14χρονης επιβάτιδος, κατά τη διάρκεια του πλου από λιμένα Ηρακλείου προς λιμένα Πειραιά.*
*Συγκεκριμένα, η 14χρονη τραυματίστηκε στον παράμεσο του δεξιού χεριού της κατά το κλείσιμο της πόρτας της καμπίνας της, ενώ της παρασχέθηκαν οι πρώτες βοήθειες από ιατρό του πλοίου καθώς και από τη συνοδό ιατρό της εκδρομής στην οποία συμμετείχε.*
*Στη συνέχεια, με τον κατάπλου του πλοίου στο λιμένα Πειραιά, παρελήφθη από ασθενοφόρο όχημα του ΕΚΑΒ και διεκομίσθη στο Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Αττικής ''ΚΑΤ'', από όπου και εξήλθε.*
*Προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Α΄ Λιμενικό Τμήμα του Κεντρικού Λιμεναρχείου Πειραιά.
ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ξέρει κανείς γιατί το Κνωσός Παλάς είναι δεμένο στη ......Μύκονο???????

----------


## roussosf

> Ξέρει κανείς γιατί το Κνωσός Παλάς είναι δεμένο στη ......Μύκονο???????


Λες να έκανε τοπικό Μυκονο :Fat: 
γιατι τωρα γυρίζει και έχει αναχώρηση το βράδυ για Ηράκλειο
πήγε και ηρθε "πατημένο ,συνεχεια γυρω στα 27,5Knts

----------


## pantelis2009

Και να η απάντηση.

*SUPERSTARS και SUPERCARS για ένα μοναδικό event στη Μύκονο!*
Μύκονος
07.07.2017

Το 19ο ετήσιο Rally Gumball 3000 πιάνει σήμερα Μύκονο! Μετά από 7ήμερο ταξίδι φτάνει σήμερα με 150 υπερ-αυτοκίνητα (και δύο Harley Davidsons) από τη Ρίγα (Λετονία) στη βόρεια ακτή της Βαλτικής στο ελληνικό νησί της Μυκόνου στο Αιγαίο. 

Οι οδηγοί, που φιλοξενούνται από τον ιδρυτή του Gumball 3000, ο Maximilio Cooper, αντιπροσωπεύουν τον τακτικό συνδυασμό Gumball με διασημότητες, επιχειρηματίες και rockstars - συμπεριλαμβανομένου του DJ superstar AFROJACK, του μεγαλύτερου LAZOR'S JILLIONAIRE, LO GREEN, Αίθουσα Μπέιζμπολ της οικογένειας KEN GRIFFEY JR και του SAS του καναλιού 4, 'Who Dares Wins' JASON FOX - που ταξίδεψαν 3000 μίλια από 11 χώρες από τη Ρίγα στη Μύκονο μέσα σε μόλις 6 ημέρες.

Μετά από χιλιάδες χιλιόμετρα ταξίδι και περνώντας από (Βουλγαρία), Βαρσοβία (Πολωνία), Βουδαπέστη (Ουγγαρία), Ντουμπρόβνικ (Κροατία), Τίρανα (Αλβανία) και Αθήνα (Ελλάδα) περνάνε σήμερα στη Μύκονο. Οι εκδηλώσεις ξεκινούν την Παρασκευή 7 Ιουλίου και συνεχίζονται στη Μύκονο μέχρι το Σάββατο 8 Ιουλίου, καθώς το Gumball 3000 φιλοξενεί δημόσιο φεστιβάλ υπεραγορών και ζωντανής ψυχαγωγίας! Ο Gumball 3000 Foundation μαζεύει χρήματα σε όλη τη διάρκεια της εκδήλωσης για να υποστηρίξει πολλά προγράμματα που βασίζονται στη νεολαία για τη βελτίωση της εκπαίδευσης, της υποδομής και της αναψυχής σε κοινότητες χαμηλού εισοδήματος ανά τον κόσμο. 

ΠΑΡΑΣΚΕΥΗ 7 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ: 13:00 - 21:00 Παλιό Λιμάνι, Μύκονος 14:30 - 15:30 Supercar Parade 22:00 - 00:30 Φιλανθρωπικό δείπνο Grand Finale που διοργανώνεται από το Christie'S ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ 8 ΙΟΥΛΙΟΥ - ΤΟ ΓΥΜΝΑΣΤΙΚΟ ΦΕΣΤΙΒΑΛ: 12 : 00 - 20:00 Supercar Display, Παλιό Λιμάνι, Μύκονος 16:00 - 18:00 και ολοκληρώνονται με το Supercar Parade στις 21:00.



Το Gumball 3000 ξεκίνησε το 1999 από τον βρετανό επιχειρηματία Maximilion Cooper, ακολουθώντας το όραμά του να συνδυάσει αθλητικά αγωνίσματα, αυτοκίνητα και μουσική για να δημιουργήσει ένα δημοφιλές εμπορικό σήμα για τον τρόπο ζωής. Όλα ξεκίνησαν από τον Maximilion που προσκαλεί τους διάσημους φίλους του να τον συνοδεύσουν σε ένα γεμάτο δράση οδικό ταξίδι στην Ευρώπη, οδηγώντας όμορφα αυτοκίνητα και φιλοξενώντας θρυλικά ονόματα όπως τους Kate Moss, Jamiroquai, Kylie Minogue και Johnny Knoxville. 

Κατά τη διάρκεια της επόμενης δεκαετίας, η ιδέα ξεκίνησε από ένα ράλι αυτοκινήτου, που τροφοδοτήθηκε από μύθο και φήμες, σε μια παγκόσμια μάρκα που προσελκύει την υποστήριξη των εταιρειών όπως η Nike, You Tube, Fiat και Red Bull - και τη συμμετοχή των διασημοτήτων, όπως ο Ντέιβιντ Χασέλχοφ, ο Σνόουπα Ντάγκγκ, ο Έβε, ο Τράβις Μπάρκερ, ο Χζίμπιτ, ο Αντριάν Μπρόντι, ο Τάισον Μπέκφορντ, ο Ντέιβιντ Γκουέτα, ο Τόνι Χοκ και ο Ντένις Ρόντμαν. 



Και το 2015 ψηφίστηκε στην «Top 50» λίστα ατόμων με την μεγαλύτερη επιρροή στην αυτοκινητοβιομηχανία» από την lifestyle έκδοση του περιοδικού Complex των ΗΠΑ. Το Gumball 3000 συνδυάζει τον κόσμο των αυτοκινήτων, της μουσικής, των αθλημάτων δράσης και της λαϊκής κουλτούρας για ένα μοναδικό γεγονός που μεταδίδεται παγκοσμίως σε περισσότερους από 60 εκατομμύρια θεατές και έχει συνδυασμένα κοινωνικά μέσα μετά από πάνω από 100 εκατομμύρια οπαδούς. Ο Όμιλος Gumball 3000 λειτουργεί οκτώ εταιρίες ψυχαγωγίας, οικονομικών και μόδας, με παρουσία στο λιανικό εμπόριο σε περισσότερες από 30 χώρες. Η μάρκα Gumball 3000 εκτιμήθηκε πρόσφατα σε περισσότερα από $ 300 εκατομμύρια από τη Forbes

----------


## pantelis2009

Και ένα βίντεο από την άφιξη τους στη Μύκονο

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ενημερώθηκε πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Ηρακλείου, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ” Ν.Η. 31, για περιστατικό τραυματισμού αγοριού, ηλικίας τριών ετών, πριν τον απόπλου του για λιμένα Πειραιά.**Συγκεκριμένα, σύμφωνα με δήλωση του Πλοιάρχου, το ανωτέρω αγόρι ενώ βρισκόταν στο κατάστρωμα του πλοίου, συνοδεία των γονέων του και καθισμένοι σε καρέκλες, έπεσε με αποτέλεσμα τον ελαφρύ τραυματισμό του.**¶μεσα διεκομίσθη με ασθενοφόρο όχημα του ΕΚΑΒ στο Βενιζέλειο Γενικό Νοσοκομείο Ηρακλείου, για προληπτικούς λόγους, από όπου και εξήλθε.**Προανάκριση διενεργείται από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ηρακλείου.
ΠΗΓΗ*

----------


## threshtox

Σήμερα το πρωί κατά τις 10, γέμισε όλη τη λεκάνη στο λιμάνι με μια μεγαλοπρεπέστατη αριστερή μανούβρα και έδεσε με την πλώρη στον Άγιο Διονύση.. Είναι η μέρα που δεν είχα την φωτογραφική μαζί.. :Miserable:  :Frown New:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σήμερα το πρωί κατά τις 10, γέμισε όλη τη λεκάνη στο λιμάνι με μια μεγαλοπρεπέστατη αριστερή μανούβρα και έδεσε με την πλώρη στον Άγιο Διονύση.. Είναι η μέρα που δεν είχα την φωτογραφική μαζί..


Πας στον πόλεμο χωρίς το όπλο σου;; :Joyous:

----------


## threshtox

> Πας στον πόλεμο χωρίς το όπλο σου;;



Πες το ψέματα...έχω δικαιολογίες, αλλά δεν θα τις χρησιμοποιήσω..

----------


## Amorgos66

http://www.documentonews.gr/article/...yrtoyna-photos

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το πλοίο τόσο στο δρομολόγιο Ηράκλειο - Πειραιάς στις 25/5, όσο και στο δρομολόγιο Πειραιάς - Ηράκλειο στις 28/5 θα προσεγγίσει εκτάκτως και στο νησί της Νάξου στα πλαίσια εκδρομής, ενόψει του τριημέρου του Αγίου Πνεύματος.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Καρέ - καρέ: ¶σκηση για αντιμετώπιση φωτιάς σε πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά*
_¶σκηση της πυροσβεστικής υπηρεσίας στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά για την αντιμετώπιση πυρκαγιάς σε πλοίο με την ονομασία "Αργώ 2018". Παρασκευή 27/4/2018  EUROKINISSI_

Sharetwitterσχόλια
*¶σκηση ετοιμότητας για την αντιμετώπιση περιστατικού εκδήλωσης πυρκαγιάς με την επωνυμία «ΑΡΓΩ 2018» πραγματοποιήθηκε το πρωί από την Πυροσβεστική Υπηρεσία στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, στη πύλη Ε-2*Με απόλυτη επιτυχία στέφθηκε η άσκηση αντιμετώπισης φωτιάς σε πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
Το σενάριο της άσκησης με την επωνυμία «ΑΡΓΩ 2018» προέβλεπε ότι εκδηλώθηκε φωτιά σε χώρο οχημάτων του πλοίου «Knossos Palace» της Minoan Lines από το σημείο λήψης καυσίμων και επεκτάθηκε στο κατάστρωμα πρυμνοδέτησης. Στον χώρο εγκλωβίστηκε ένα μέλος του πληρώματος, ενώ συνάδελφός του έπεσε στη θάλασσα στο πρυμναίο μέρος, στην προσπάθειά του να βγει από το πλοίο λόγω της αποπνικτικής ατμόσφαιρας.
¶μεσα καταφθάνουν στο σημείο οχήματα της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας με εννέα πυροσβέστες και τα πυροσβεστικά πλοιάρια «Π15 Κοκκινάκης» με ένδεκα άτομα πλήρωμα και «Π10 Καραβασίλης» με έξι άτομα πλήρωμα.
Μέλη του πληρώματος του «Κοκκινάκης» συνέδραμαν τους συναδέλφους τους στη στεριά για την κατάσβεση της πυρκαγιάς στο γκαράζ του πλοίου, ενώ το πλήρωμα του «Καραβασίλης» προέβη στη διάσωση του μέλους του πληρώματος που είχε πέσει στη θάλασσα. Στις 10:30 ο ναυτικός που είχε εγκλωβιστεί μέσα στο πλοίο έχει διασωθεί και παραληφθεί από ασθενοφόρο του ΕΚΑΒ για τη μεταφορά του σε νοσοκομείο.
Στην άσκηση συμμετείχαν πυροσβέστες από τον 5ο Πυροσβεστικό Σταθμό Λιμένα Πειραιώς και τον 3ο Πυροσβεστικό Σταθμό Πειραιώς, ενώ συνέδραμαν το Εθνικό Κέντρο Επιχειρήσεων Υγείας με ασθενοφόρο του ΕΚΑΒ, ο ΟΛΠ, το πλήρωμα του «Knossos Palace» και άλλες υπηρεσίες και φορείς.
ΠΗΓΗ Και ΦΩΤΟ

----------


## threshtox

> *Καρέ - καρέ: ¶σκηση για αντιμετώπιση φωτιάς σε πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά*
> 
> 
> *¶σκηση ετοιμότητας για την αντιμετώπιση περιστατικού εκδήλωσης πυρκαγιάς με την επωνυμία «ΑΡΓΩ 2018» πραγματοποιήθηκε το πρωί από την Πυροσβεστική Υπηρεσία στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά, στη πύλη Ε-2*
> 
> Με απόλυτη επιτυχία στέφθηκε η άσκηση αντιμετώπισης φωτιάς σε πλοίο στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά.
> Το σενάριο της άσκησης με την επωνυμία «ΑΡΓΩ 2018» προέβλεπε ότι εκδηλώθηκε φωτιά σε χώρο οχημάτων του πλοίου «Knossos Palace» της Minoan Lines από το σημείο λήψης καυσίμων και επεκτάθηκε στο κατάστρωμα πρυμνοδέτησης. Στον χώρο εγκλωβίστηκε ένα μέλος του πληρώματος, ενώ συνάδελφός του έπεσε στη θάλασσα στο πρυμναίο μέρος, στην προσπάθειά του να βγει από το πλοίο λόγω της αποπνικτικής ατμόσφαιρας.
> ¶μεσα καταφθάνουν στο σημείο οχήματα της Πυροσβεστικής Υπηρεσίας με εννέα πυροσβέστες και τα πυροσβεστικά πλοιάρια «Π15 Κοκκινάκης» με ένδεκα άτομα πλήρωμα και «Π10 Καραβασίλης» με έξι άτομα πλήρωμα.
> Μέλη του πληρώματος του «Κοκκινάκης» συνέδραμαν τους συναδέλφους τους στη στεριά για την κατάσβεση της πυρκαγιάς στο γκαράζ του πλοίου, ενώ το πλήρωμα του «Καραβασίλης» προέβη στη διάσωση του μέλους του πληρώματος που είχε πέσει στη θάλασσα. Στις 10:30 ο ναυτικός που είχε εγκλωβιστεί μέσα στο πλοίο έχει διασωθεί και παραληφθεί από ασθενοφόρο του ΕΚΑΒ για τη μεταφορά του σε νοσοκομείο.
> ...


Kαθυστερημένο φωτορεπορτάζ από την άσκηση. Κόντεψα να ξεχάσω ότι είχα υλικό από αυτό το συμβάν..

ZZZZ 050145.jpgZZZZ 050156.jpgZZZZ 050159.jpgZZZZ 050176.jpg

----------


## npapad

Φωτογραφία μου από την άφιξη του ΚΝΩΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ (ημερήσιο) στο λιμάνι του Ηρακλείου στις 19-8-2018
DSC_8735.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Άφιξη του Ιταλού σύντεκνου στον Πειραιά

DSC_0601 (Large).jpg

----------


## Chosen_12

Καλημέρα. Παρακολουθώντας το playback video στο https://www.myshiptracking.com σχετικά με το Ελ. Βενιζέλος, παρατήρησα ότι το Knossos Palace, 
αφού συνόδευσε το Ελ. Βενιζέλος μέχρι τον Πειραιά, έκανε αναστροφή και συνέχισε για Ηράκλειο με 28 κόμβους !!! Well done!!

----------


## ppgk2005

> Καλημέρα. Παρακολουθώντας το playback video στο https://www.myshiptracking.com σχετικά με το Ελ. Βενιζέλος, παρατήρησα ότι το Knossos Palace, 
> αφού συνόδευσε το Ελ. Βενιζέλος μέχρι τον Πειραιά, έκανε αναστροφή και συνέχισε για Ηράκλειο με 28 κόμβους !!! Well done!!


βέβαια όταν γύρισε τα πίσω μπρος για να βοηθήσει πήγαινε με 13-14 από 21 που είχε cruising. Ενώ το BlueStar1 γκαζωσε με 24,5, νομίζω και από την ταχύτητα του animation φαίνεται ποιός έσπευσε βραδέως και ποιός ταχέως...

----------


## nikolasher

Γιατι ηταν πολυ κοντα , επλεε σε πλοιο που εχει συναγερμο για πυρκαγια  βραδυ και χωρις να ξερουν την κατασταση, επρεπε να παει οσο ποιο προσεκτικα μπορουσε και σωστα επραξε

----------


## Harry14

> Γιατι ηταν πολυ κοντα , επλεε σε πλοιο που εχει συναγερμο για πυρκαγια  βραδυ και χωρις να ξερουν την κατασταση, επρεπε να παει οσο ποιο προσεκτικα μπορουσε και σωστα επραξε


Και το Horizon που ηταν πολυ πιο κοντα γιατι πηγαινε με 17+;
Και γιατι στην αρχη το Κνωσσος ανεβαινε με 8 κομβους και αργοτερα που σοβαρεψε το πραγμα ανεβασε ταχυτητα;

----------


## kapas

> Και το Horizon που ηταν πολυ πιο κοντα γιατι πηγαινε με 17+;
> Και γιατι στην αρχη το Κνωσσος ανεβαινε με 8 κομβους και αργοτερα που σοβαρεψε το πραγμα ανεβασε ταχυτητα;


χωρίς να είμαι ειδικός και γνώστης, και γνωρίζοντας οτι σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις όλα τα παραπλέοντα πλοία σε μια ακτίνα πρέπει να προσεγγίσουν, ίσως αυτές να ήταν οι οδηγείες που είχε απο το traffic. Ίσως να περίμενε επιβεβαίωση για την κρισιμότητα της κατάστασης (λέω εγώ τώρα). Ας μας πεί κάποιος που ξέρει, τι διαδικασίες ακολουθούνται σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις??

----------


## roussosf

> Γιατι ηταν πολυ κοντα , επλεε σε πλοιο που εχει συναγερμο για πυρκαγια  βραδυ και χωρις να ξερουν την κατασταση, επρεπε να παει οσο ποιο προσεκτικα μπορουσε και σωστα επραξε


Το "κοντά " είναι σχετικό.
Εμείς στο animation το βλέπουμε διπλα και αυτό μπορεί να είναι και δυο βαποριές μακριά

----------


## Chosen_12

> βέβαια όταν γύρισε τα πίσω μπρος για να βοηθήσει πήγαινε με 13-14 από 21 που είχε cruising. Ενώ το BlueStar1 γκαζωσε με 24,5, νομίζω και από την ταχύτητα του animation φαίνεται ποιός έσπευσε βραδέως και ποιός ταχέως...



Το σχόλιο μου αφορούσε την ταχύτητα που έπιασε μετά την "απελευθέρωση" του απο τη διαδικασία της "εμπλοκής" και όχι την ταχύτητα που πλησίασε το Ελ.Βενιζέλος!!
Όσο για την ταχύτητα στην οποία αναφέρεσαι, μπορεί εφόσων το BlueStar 1 είχε ήδη πλησιάσει πιο κοντά, μπορεί το Knossos Palace να ήταν απλά σε επιφυλακή απο μακρινότερη απόσταση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ίσως αυτές να ήταν οι οδηγείες που είχε απο το traffic.


Τίς οδηγίες,εντολές μάλλον,τις δίνει αυτός που έχει τοπικά τον έλεγχο της έρευνας-διάσωσης.Υποθέτω Φ/Γ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ σαν πολεμικό που ήταν στην περιοχή.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Τίς οδηγίες,εντολές μάλλον,τις δίνει αυτός που έχει τοπικά τον έλεγχο της έρευνας-διάσωσης.Υποθέτω Φ/Γ ΛΗΜΝΟΣ σαν πολεμικό που ήταν στην περιοχή.


Ποιος επιβαρύνεται με το κόστος που έχει το κάθε πλοίο από την συμμετοχή του στην διάσωση; Ο διασώζων ή ο διασωζόμενος;
Το κομβόι των ρυμουλκών που κατευθύνθηκε προς το πλοίο πήρε εντολή ή ενήργησε αυτοβούλως;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ποιος επιβαρύνεται με το κόστος που έχει το κάθε πλοίο από την συμμετοχή του στην διάσωση; Ο διασώζων ή ο διασωζόμενος;
> Το κομβόι των ρυμουλκών που κατευθύνθηκε προς το πλοίο πήρε εντολή ή ενήργησε. αυτοβούλως;


Δεν τίθεται θέμα επιβάρυνσης από τον διασωζόμενο,ούτε επειδή είναι αντίπαλη εταιρεία θα κάνουν τον Κινέζο όπως νομίζουν μερικοί.Υπάρχει ναυτική αλληλεγγύη,σήμερα είσαι εσύ,αύριο εγώ.

Μάλλον αυτοβούλως,τα Ρ/Κ είναι σαν τα κοράκια...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Από όσα δύναμαι να γνωρίζω, πράγματι αυτοβούλως ξεκινάνε τα ρυμουλκά σε παρόμοιες έκτακτες καταστάσεις (για να μην χάνουν χρόνο και ...προλάβει άλλος !!!), αλλά δεν συνεχίζουν αυτοβούλως. Κατά την πορεία τους οι ασύρματοι "παίρνουν φωτιά", συννενοήσεις γίνονται με την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία -κυρίως- του πλοίου σε ανάγκη, και αναλόγως συνεχίζουν ή γυρίζουν πίσω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Από όσα δύναμαι να γνωρίζω, πράγματι αυτοβούλως ξεκινάνε τα ρυμουλκά σε παρόμοιες έκτακτες καταστάσεις (για να μην χάνουν χρόνο και ...προλάβει άλλος !!!), αλλά δεν συνεχίζουν αυτοβούλως. Κατά την πορεία τους οι ασύρματοι "παίρνουν φωτιά", συννενοήσεις γίνονται με την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία -κυρίως- του πλοίου σε ανάγκη, και αναλόγως συνεχίζουν ή γυρίζουν πίσω.


Από όσο γνωρίζω,υπογράφεται συμφωνητικό no cure no pay σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Ποιος επιβαρύνεται με το κόστος που έχει το κάθε πλοίο από την συμμετοχή του στην διάσωση; Ο διασώζων ή ο διασωζόμενος;
> Το κομβόι των ρυμουλκών που κατευθύνθηκε προς το πλοίο πήρε εντολή ή ενήργησε αυτοβούλως;





> Δεν τίθεται θέμα επιβάρυνσης του διασωζόμενου,ούτε επειδή είναι αντίπαλη εταιρεία θα κάνουν τον Κινέζο όπως νομίζουν μερικοί.Υπάρχει ναυτική αλληλεγγύη,σήμερα είσαι εσύ,αύριο εγώ.
> Μάλλον αυτοβούλως,τα Ρ/Κ είναι σαν τα κοράκια...





> Από όσα δύναμαι να γνωρίζω, πράγματι αυτοβούλως ξεκινάνε τα ρυμουλκά σε παρόμοιες έκτακτες καταστάσεις (για να μην χάνουν χρόνο και ...προλάβει άλλος !!!), αλλά δεν συνεχίζουν αυτοβούλως. Κατά την πορεία τους οι ασύρματοι "παίρνουν φωτιά", συννενοήσεις γίνονται με την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία -κυρίως- του πλοίου σε ανάγκη, και αναλόγως συνεχίζουν ή γυρίζουν πίσω.





> Από όσο γνωρίζω,υπογράφεται συμφωνητικό no cure no pay σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις.


Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ενημερώθηκε, πρώτες πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Μήλου, ότι το Ε/Γ – Ο/Γ πλοίο «ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΛΑΣ» Ν.Η. 31, το οποίο είχε αποπλεύσει από λιμένα Ηρακλείου για λιμένα Πειραιά, θα καταπλεύσει εκτάκτως στο λιμένα Αδάμαντα για να αποβιβάσει δύο (02) ασθενείς, οι οποίοι έχρηζαν νοσοκομειακής περίθαλψης.
Με τον κατάπλου του πλοίου στο λιμάνι, οι ανωτέρω μεταφέρθηκαν στο Κέντρο Υγείας Μήλου όπου μετά την παροχή των πρώτων βοηθειών εξήλθαν, , ενώ το «ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ» απέπλευσε για συνέχιση του προγραμματισμένου του δρομολογίου
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Κνωσός Παλάς αφού ξεφόρτωσε στον Πειραιά έφυγε και πάει στο Πέραμα, ξέρει κανείς γιατί? Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτογραφία μου.

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ-ΠΑΛΑΣ-56-02-09-2013.jpg

----------


## npapad

> Το Κνωσός Παλάς αφού ξεφόρτωσε στον Πειραιά έφυγε και πάει στο Πέραμα, ξέρει κανείς γιατί? Εδώ σε παλαιότερη φωτογραφία μου.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191032


Ξεκινάει την τοποθέτηση scrubbers. Θα αντικατασταθεί από το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ που θα σκαντζάρει και τα δύο (ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ) με δρομολόγια ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ-ΧΑΝΙΑ-ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ και επιστροφή. Μόλις τελειώσει το ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ θα πάει για scrubbers το ΦΑΙΣΤΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ. Σύμφωνα με την πληροφόρηση που έχω, στο ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ δεν θα τοποθετηθούν ακόμα, μάλλον αργότερα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ήδη τραβάει γιά Ελευσίνα.Κάπου διάβασα ότι τα scrubbers θα μπουν σε δεύτερη ακινησία με τεελυταίο το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ τον Απρίλιο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ευχαριστώ Νεκταρίε.  scrubbers = Βιολογικά καύσιμα?

----------


## npapad

> Ευχαριστώ Νεκταρίε.  scrubbers = Βιολογικά καύσιμα?


Τα scrubbers "καθαρίζουν" τα καυσαέρια του πλοίου (κυρίως διοξείδιο του Θείου) από ότι ξέρω. Ακριβές εγκαταστάσεις και συνήθως αλλοιώνουν την εμφάνιση του φουγάρου του πλοίου. Είμαι περίεργος να δω πως θα τα ενσωματώσουν στα παλάτια...
Σχηματικά το βλέπουμε εδώ :
http://www.egcsa.com/technical-refer...eaning-system/
Μήπως μπορεί να μας δώσει περισσότερες πληροφορίες για το σύστημα κάποιος από τους ναυτικούς του site μας ?

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις αλλοιώνεται η εμφάνιση του πλοίου με ογκώδη κ αντιαισθητικά φουγάρα.Μιλάμε πλέον γιά έκτρωμα κ ας ελπίσουμε να μην το δούμε αυτό στα παλάτια.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Τα scrubbers "καθαρίζουν" τα καυσαέρια του πλοίου (κυρίως διοξείδιο του Θείου)


Επιβάλλεται η τοποθέτηση τους από τους κανονισμούς ακόμη και όταν χρησιμοποιείται καύσιμο χαμηλού θείου;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Επιβάλλεται η τοποθέτηση τους από τους κανονισμούς ακόμη και όταν χρησιμοποιείται καύσιμο χαμηλού θείου;


Δεν επιβάλλεται αλλά συμφέρει μόνο σε καινούργια καράβια,τα υπόλοιπα πρέπει να καίνε το ακριβότερο MGO  ( marine gasoil )  με ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτό.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

> Δεν επιβάλλεται αλλά συμφέρει μόνο σε καινούργια καράβια,τα υπόλοιπα πρέπει να καίνε το ακριβότερο MGO  ( marine gasoil )  με ό,τι συνεπάγεται αυτό.


Ευχαριστώ. Ποιο είναι το εν ισχύει όριο για την περιεκτικότητα του καυσίμου σε θείο;

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αυτήν την ώρα φαίνεται το πλοίο στο AIS να αλλάζει θέση πρόσδεσης στο Πέραμα. Από πρυμοδέτηση στην κεντρική προβλήτα πάει σε πλαγιοδέτηση στην ανατολική πλευρά της προβλήτας 2.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Αυτήν την ώρα φαίνεται το πλοίο στο AIS να αλλάζει θέση πρόσδεσης στο Πέραμα. Από πρυμοδέτηση στην κεντρική προβλήτα πάει σε πλαγιοδέτηση στην ανατολική πλευρά της προβλήτας 2.


Και ξανά γύρισε στην παλαιά του θέση που το φωτογράφησα εχθές, χωρίς να είναι ορατή καμιά δουλειά στην τσιμινιέρα του.

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ-ΠΑΛΑΣ-58-06-11-2018.jpg

----------


## kapas

> Και ξανά γύρισε στην παλαιά του θέση που το φωτογράφησα εχθές, χωρίς να είναι ορατή καμιά δουλειά στην τσιμινιέρα του.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191090


Η εγκατάσταση των scrubbers μπορεί να γίνει σε οποιοδήποτε σημείο του μήκους της απορροής των καυσαερίων. Δεν είναι απαραίτητο δηλαδή οτι θα δούμε εργασίες στην τσιμινίερα, ίσως να μπορεί να γίνει και στο μηχανοστάσιο ή στο shaft των καμινάδων (ή όπου αλλού έχει χώρο). Μακάρι να γίνει ψηλά βέβαια για να το δούμε κιόλας, μιάς και έχει ενδιαφέρον απο μηχανολογικής άποψης. Μία ερώτηση προς αυτούς που ξέρουν, τα scrubbers μπαίνουν μόνο στις κύριες μηχανές ή πρέπει να μπούν και στις γεννήτριες;

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και ξανά γύρισε στην παλαιά του θέση που το φωτογράφησα εχθές, χωρίς να είναι ορατή καμιά δουλειά στην τσιμινιέρα του.
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 191090


 Πρέπει να  το ετοιμάσουν, γι'αυτό θα έχει 2 ακινησίες.

----------


## despo

Μόλις έμαθα οτι δυστυχώς θα πάει σε ναυπηγείο κατα Τουρκία μεριά...

----------


## leo85

Το πλοίο έφυγε από το πέραμα και μάλλον πάει τουρκιά.

----------


## pantelis2009

Στα ναυπηγεία Besiktas πηγαίνει εκεί κοντά είναι τα αμφίπλωρα Ιωάννης Καρνέσης, Πανορμίτης και Θεοχάρης Λ. Κρίμα που δεν κάνει την επισκευή στο Πέραμα.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Στα ναυπηγεία Besiktas πηγαίνει εκεί κοντά είναι τα αμφίπλωρα Ιωάννης Καρνέσης, Πανορμίτης και Θεοχάρης Λ. Κρίμα που δεν κάνει την επισκευή στο Πέραμα.


Mάλλον δεν πάει γιά την επισκευή αλλά γιά τα scrubbers γιά τα οποία μπορεί να έχουν δώσει καλύτερη προσφορά οι Τούρκοι.Πραγματικά κρίμα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Σήμερα τελικά μπήκε το Κνωσσός Παλλάς στη δεξαμενή στη Yalova.

----------


## pantelis2009

Καμιά φωτο από το Κνωσός Παλάς για να δούμε τις διαφορές από την τοποθέτηση των scrubbers??

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

[QUOTE=pantelis2009;610132]Καμιά φωτο από το Κνωσός Παλάς για να δούμε τις διαφορές από την τοποθέτηση των scrubbers??[/QUγ
Καμμιά διαφορά εξωτερικά,φαίνεται έγινε προετοιμασία.

----------


## despo

Δεν νομίζω να έγινε κάποια τέτοια εργασία τώρα, παρα μόνο δεξαμενισμός έγινε στη Τουρκία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δαν εν νομίζω να έγινε κάποια τέτοια εργασία τώρα, παρα μόνο δεξαμενισμός έγινε στη Τουρκία.


'Eτσι έχει ακουστεί κ γιά τα 3,ότι θα γίνει σε 2 δόσεις. Το γιατί,μήπως η ακινησία θα ήταν μεγάλη ή παίρνουν σειρά γιά τα scrubbers.
K γιατί ο δεξαμενισμός δεν έγινε εδώ,μήπως ήταν πακέτο στην τιμή που πρόσφεραν οι Τούρκοι;
Kάποιος θα μπορούσε να μας πει αν έχει πληροφόρηση εκ των έσω.

----------


## samurai

Τα scrubbers θα τοποθετηθούν από την άνοιξη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα scrubbers θα τοποθετηθούν από την άνοιξη.


Αυτό είναι γνωστό.Με τελευταίο το ΜΥΚΟΝΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ τον Απρίλιο. :Smile New:

----------


## eytyhis128

Όταν  ο Ιταλός  επιλέγει να τα  πάει  Τουρκία  για την  συντήρηση των πλοίων  εμείς  γιατί να  ταξιδεύουμε με τα  πλοία τους, όποιος  μας  στηρίζει  αυτόν  να  στηρίζουμε.

----------


## threshtox

Για χρόνια η Blue Star πήγαινε τα μεγάλα στη Μάλτα. Ούτε και αυτούς να στηρίξουμε. Επίσης κάποιοι, για να μην τα πάνε έξω, δεν τους κάνουν και καθόλου. Αυτούς να τους στηρίζουμε..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Επίσης κάποιοι, για να μην τα πάνε έξω, δεν τους κάνουν και καθόλου.


Γνωρίζεις κάποιους συγκεκριμμένους πλοιοκτήτες - εταιρείες που δεν κάνουν τους απαραίτητους - αναγκαίους δεξαμενισμούς στα πλοία τους ???

----------


## threshtox

> Γνωρίζεις κάποιους συγκεκριμμένους πλοιοκτήτες - εταιρείες που δεν κάνουν τους απαραίτητους - αναγκαίους δεξαμενισμούς στα πλοία τους ???


Δεν έπιασες το πνεύμα μου..

----------


## pantelis2009

To Κνωσός Παλάς αναχώρησε εχθές από τον Πειραιά με προορισμό την Μάλτα προφανώς για την τοποθέτηση scrubbers. Αυτή την ώρα δυτικά από τα Κύθηρα. Εδώ σε φωτο από το αρχείο μου κάνοντας ανάποδα ένα πρωινό στον Πειραιά για να δέσει. Καλή συνέχεια.

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ-ΠΑΛΑΣ-44-02-08-2011.jpg

----------


## leo85

Το Κνωσός Παλάς εχθές το απόγευμα έξω από το Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας.

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ-ΠΑΛΑΣ-20-2-2019-.jpg

20-2-2019.

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Και πλέον στη Μάλτα ο γενάρχης των ιταλικών... Σειρά του για τα Scrubbers και φυσικά για το αγαπημένο μας καπελάκι...  :Very Happy:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Και πλέον στη Μάλτα ο γενάρχης των ιταλικών... Σειρά του για τα Scrubbers και φυσικά για το αγαπημένο μας καπελάκι...


Tελικά δεν είναι κ άσχημο,δείχνει το βαπόρι πιό επιβλητικό.
Κ κάτι άλλο,οι άσχετοι ούτε που θα το προσέξουν.

----------


## ancd

Έχουμε κάποιο νέο για το πλοίο πως πάνε οι εργασίες τοποθέτησης των Scrubbers; Σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα κρατήσεων της εταιρείας την άλλη Δευτέρα ξεκινάει δρομολόγια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πρέπει σήμερα - αύριο να φύγει από Μάλτα, έτσι είχα ακούσει.

----------


## pantelis2009

To Κνωσός Παλάς αυτή την ώρα αναχωρεί από την Μάλτα με προορισμό όπως λέει στο AIS του τον Πειραιά. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## pantelis2009

Έφτασε στον Πειραιά πριν από λίγο και έδεσε στο ΥΕΝ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

DSC01881.jpg14-4-19

Aς δούμε μιά πλωριά με την νέα του τσιμινιέρα.

----------


## lissos

Έτοιμη η ψησταριά για το Πάσχα!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τελικά δεν είναι άσχημο.

----------


## OfTheHighSeas

Όπως φαίνεται στην εικόνα, το AIS δείχνει το KNOSSOS PALACE να μην έχει δέσει παράλληλα και σε επαφή με την προβλήτα αλλά η πρύμνη του να απέχει από αυτή. Αυτό συμβαίνει συστηματικά τόσο στο Ηράκλειο όσο και στον Πειραιά. Χωρίς αμφιβολία το πλοίο δένει κανονικά. Εικάζω όμως ότι υπάρχει σφάλμα στο πεδίο HDG που εκπέμπει η συσκευή AIS. Στη συγκεκριμένη στιγμή σωστή τιμή είναι προφανώς αυτή της κατευθύνσεως της προβλήτος που είναι 348.4° ενώ το AIS δείχνει 359°, το σφάλμα δηλ. είναι10.6°. 
Ασφαλώς η πυξίδα του πλοίου είναι σωστή, το λάθος είναι στην εκπεμπόμενη τιμή.
k.jpg

----------


## threshtox

Και εδώ κάτι είχαμε, χθες το απόγευμα. Γράφτηκε ότι παρουσιάστηκε βλάβη στο ημερήσιο μεταξύ Μήλου και Κρήτης, αλλά μετά από λίγο το πλοίο συνέχισε κανονικά για Ηράκλειο. Και τώρα ανεβαίνει στις συνηθισμένες ταχύτητες για Πειραιά.

----------


## leo85

Το κρητικό παλάτι φουριόζικο από το ημερήσιο για το μεγάλο λιμάνι.

ΚΝΩΣΟΣ-ΠΑΛΑΣ-24-8-2019-01-.jpg 

24-08-2019.

----------


## panthiras1

Τα Ηρακλειώτικα λίγο πριν το λιμάνι του Πειραιά γκαζώνουν και περνούν τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ. Μου έχει τύχει σε δύο ταξίδια μου.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τα Ηρακλειώτικα λίγο πριν το λιμάνι του Πειραιά γκαζώνουν και περνούν τα πλοία της ΑΝΕΚ. Μου έχει τύχει σε δύο ταξίδια μου.


Νομίζω έτσι πάντα γίνεται

----------


## Markosm

Αντίο ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ !!! 
 Αμέτρητα ταξίδια έχω κάνει από το πρώτο του καλοκαίρι του 2001 μέχρι και φέτος. Από το garage του  DECK 1 (-2) ως το DECK 9 της DISCO , και μέχρι
το κατάστρωμα πλώρα στο άλμπουρο και πρύμα στο ελικοδρόμιο τα έχω βολτάρει άπειρες φορές κάνοντας πολλά χιλιόμετρα...
Δεν ξεχνάω τέλος, το πρώτο ταξίδι με την τότε κοπέλα μου και νυν γυναίκα μου, όπως και το πρώτο ταξίδι της κόρης μου, που τρόμαξε (μωρό τότε...) με τα τρία σφυρίγματα φεύγοντας από  τον φάρο του Ηρακλείου.  
Καλή συνέχεια , καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο !

----------


## Chosen_12

Τι μπαλοθιά ήταν αυτή???😲😲😲  Ξέρουμε ποιο καράβι θα έρθει στην θέση του?

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Το Cruise Bonaria. Το πάλαι ποτέ ένδοξο δίδυμο της Αγκώνας πλέον στο Ηράκλειο.  :Triumphant: 
Άντε (αν χτίσει και κανα Hybrid δίδυμο για Αδριατική ο Μανωλιός) και στα Cruise με το καλό  :Devilish:

----------


## thanos75

> Αντίο ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ ΠΑΛΑΣ !!! 
>  Αμέτρητα ταξίδια έχω κάνει από το πρώτο του καλοκαίρι του 2001 μέχρι και φέτος. Από το garage του  DECK 1 (-2) ως το DECK 9 της DISCO , και μέχρι
> το κατάστρωμα πλώρα στο άλμπουρο και πρύμα στο ελικοδρόμιο τα έχω βολτάρει άπειρες φορές κάνοντας πολλά χιλιόμετρα...
> Δεν ξεχνάω τέλος, το πρώτο ταξίδι με την τότε κοπέλα μου και νυν γυναίκα μου, όπως και το πρώτο ταξίδι της κόρης μου, που τρόμαξε (μωρό τότε...) με τα τρία σφυρίγματα φεύγοντας από  τον φάρο του Ηρακλείου.  
> Καλή συνέχεια , καλά ταξίδια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο !


Νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να έχει ταξιδέψει στην Κρήτη και να μην έχει ωραίες αναμνήσεις από το συγκεκριμένο -στην κυριολεξία- κρουαζιερόπλοιο. (με μόνο ίσως "μικρό αρνητικό" το vibration που είχε λίγο στις καμπίνες όταν είχε καιρό) Με το καλό να υποδεχτούμε σύντομα και το Bonaria

----------


## roussosf

Το Cruise Ausonia έπρεπε να φέρει. Να ξαναταξιδέψει σε γνώριμα νερά.........

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> Αμέτρητα ταξίδια έχω κάνει από το πρώτο του καλοκαίρι του 2001 μέχρι και φέτος.
> ....με την τότε κοπέλα μου και νυν γυναίκα μου.....





> Νομίζω πως δεν υπάρχει άνθρωπος που να έχει ταξιδέψει στην Κρήτη και να μην έχει ωραίες αναμνήσεις από το συγκεκριμένο


Οι κοπέλες έγιναν σύζυγοι και μάνες, τα βρέφη ενήλικες και μη σου πώ φίλε Θάνο ότι ίσως να μην υπάρχει άνθρωπος εδώ στο Ηράκλειο που να μην έχει ταξιδέψει γενικώς έστω και μία φορά με αυτά....

20 ολόκληρα χρόνια ανελλιπούς και καθημερινής παρουσίας αυτό το δίδυμο... Όπως είχε πει εύστοχα ο καπ. Νικόλας σε συνέντευξή του στο "Αρχιπέλαγος" πριν λίγα χρόνια "είμαστε κάτι σαν δρομολόγιο αστικού λεωφορείου σε αυτά τα πλοία και αυτή τη γραμμή".

Ναι μεν αντικαθίστανται από επίσης σχεδόν αδελφά και ισάξια πλοία και γνωστά στο κοινό, ναι μεν το ένα παραμένει κοντά μας με άλλο όνομα και σε άλλη πλέον γραμμή αλλά όσο να ναι "συναισθηματικά" και "καραβολατρικά" το λες και τέλος εποχής μετά από χρόνια. 
Ίσως σε άλλα χρόνια να είχαμε και πιο εκτενή και έκδηλα "αφιερώματα" και "αποχαιρετισμούς" από ειδήσεις, σάιτ, "ιθύνοντες" κλπ, τώρα περνά λίγο "ντούκου"

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Τι μπαλοθιά ήταν αυτή???  Ξέρουμε ποιο καράβι θα έρθει στην θέση του?


Φίλε μου chosen,εσωτερική τράμπα του Γκριμάλντι!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το Cruise Bonaria. Το πάλαι ποτέ ένδοξο δίδυμο της Αγκώνας πλέον στο Ηράκλειο. 
> Άντε (αν χτίσει και κανα Hybrid δίδυμο για Αδριατική ο Μανωλιός) και στα Cruise με το καλό


Παίρνει ένα βαπόρι αστέρι κ φέρνει ένα ταλαίπωρο αν κρίνουμε από το αδελφό.Γιατί ο Μανώλης δεν προσέχει τα βαπόρια.

----------


## Blitz-X

Κάπου στο 2002, ήταν το πρώτο καράβι στο οποίο έπαθα πολιτισμικό σόκ με το γκαράζ του. Μπήκα πρώτο αμάξι στον Πειραιά, κι αφού ανέβαινα, ανέβαινα, ανέβαινα δεν ξέρω κι εγώ πόσα ντέκ, τερμάτισα σε ένα αδιέξοδο κλεισμένο με ντίζα μπροστά μου που κρεμόταν στο κενό, πάνω από το από κάτω ντέκ. Σκέφτηκα, τη γ.μήσαμε τώρα, καλό μεσημέρι θα βγώ στο Ηράκλειο. Δεν μπορείτε να φαντασθείτε την έκπληξη μου το πρωί, όταν διαπίστωσα ότι ήμουν και το πρώτο ΙΧ που πάτησε ντόκο. Το απογευματινό... αδιέξοδο είχε γίνει μια υπέροχη ράμπα το πρωί, η οποία με έβγαλε τσίφ στον καταπέλτη. Ότι και να πούμε, ήταν από όλες τις απόψεις υπέροχο σαν καράβι!!!

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## mitsakos

Πλώρη για Πάτρα έχει βάλει το πλοίο και αυτή την ώρα είναι βόρεια από τα στενά της Μεσσινας... Αυτή θα είναι και η πρώτη φορά για το πλοίο στο λιμάνι της Πάτρας.

----------

